# R.I.P Syrillian. (Formerly the Donation Thread)



## ENTERPRISE

*We need a general head count of attendees to the memorial service this coming Sunday. Please see this post for details.*

It brings me great sorrow to add the news of Syrillian's passing to the OP of this thread.

R.I.P, friend.



> Originally Posted by *Syrillian;14609481*
> All - This is Syrillian's sister Libby. I got onto this site to try to communicate out to the community about some very sad news.
> 
> So sorry to report that Syrillian passed away this Saturday, August 13th after an 8 month battle with large cell neuroendocrine lung cancer.
> 
> Our family was with him when he passed and he went easily and without pain.
> 
> He was so young and had been so healthy prior to this cancer that it is hard to believe he is gone.
> 
> Our family would like to thank everyone who contributed to the American Cancer Society donations, he was truly touched by the generosity and caring of all of you.
> 
> Is there some way to post a broadcast message to communicate this to more people?
> 
> Please advise. You can email me directly at [email protected] and I will also check back to this site for any private messages.
> 
> Thanks and please send your prayers for his eternal rest.
> 
> Libby Costin



Here is a video of him showing off some of his builds: 






Auction thread is live!

Dear members and guests of overclock.net:

One of our own has become ill and it is time for us as a community to come together and show our support for him. You all know him as Syrillian. I know him as something different: my mentor in this community.
He has been diagnosed with a particularly nasty form of cancer and we are taking donations to help his cause. I have spoken with other staff members all the way up to admin himself and have full support of this thread and would like to make the following announcement:

Effective immediately, we will begin accepting donations to help Syrillian's cause. This is a double-edged sword which will serve 2 purposes:

1.50% of proceeds will go directly to the American Cancer Society in Syrillian's honor as a gift to help in any way possible..
2.50% of proceeds will be used to purchase new [email protected] equipment to help the cause for all mankind.

Case Labs has offered to donate 2 of their monster M10 cases to house the systems that will be built. We are shooting for a total of 4 systems, but I am unaware at this time, if all 4 systems can fit in the 2 cases. I may need to purchase 2 more cases of a different kind. Stay tuned for updates. Special thanks to them!

For all of those that have posted in this thread, asking what you can do to help, this is your battle cry.










*ALL DONATIONS WILL BE MATCHED BY ADMIN UP TO A MAXIMUM CONTRIBUTION OF $5000







*

I want to add a special thank you to all of the members in the community who have bombarded my inbox asking how you can help. I really appreciate the way this community comes together. It does not go unnoticed. Fold on.










*Overclocked Charity Auction*​
With regards to the hardware donations that were previously meant for a raffle event. Due to the issues with Paypals TOS we have now changed how we are going to go about this. We are now going to be holding a charity auction of the donated hardware. All proceeds will go towards the selected charity for this event which is the _American Cancer Society_ in honour of our friend *Syrillian*.

Members who have donated hardware and shipped it to SmasherBasher already at this point will be asked if they wish for their hardware to be shipped back to them or if they wish for their dontated hardware to be put forward for the charity auction. A new thread with more details of the charity auction will be created shortly. We feel its best to keep the hardware donations seperate from the monetary donation thread.

Great news the Charity Auction is now up !

*GET BIDDING*, We have some great Items









If you would like to make a hardware donation for the auction please PM *ENTERPRISE* and we can get that sorted !



*Donations Information Update - 05/11/11*

Information regarding folding equipment that was bought with half of the proceeds and is now currently in full folding operation can be found here: https://www.overclock.net/community-folding-project/977022-ones-you-syrillian-d.htmlQuote:Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Donation in the amount of $3772.60 has been made to the American Cancer Society.







This is all because of *you*! This would not have happened without the entire community coming together as one. I would like to thank each and every one of you from the bottom of my heart.


For Syrillian!



> Originally Posted by *Syrillian*
> First and foremost I would like to extend a heartfelt "Thank you" for the enormous amount of support that this community has given the cause to fight cancer, and the support that has also been extended to me.
> 
> As I poke around the ol' Madhouse I see ribbons with my moniker on it... lending me strength, fortitude and adding to my conviction that not all is as bleak as it may seem at times. Truly this community has been inspirational in keeping my head up and continually trudging forward.
> 
> Indeed, it seems that hope springs eternal.
> 
> I would also like to thank SmasherBasher, Case Labs, Admin, MSI and Corsair that aided in supplying Folding Gear so that this endeavor in general can carry on.


----------



## steamboat

this is really awesome that you guys are doing this for syr. count me in as soon as i figure out how to get my bank account to play nice w/ paypal:doh:


----------



## solar0987

Ill donate a xfx 9800 gt to the cause
pm sent


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Would you take a Q8200 as a hardware donation?
Nothing else to give right now


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Good to see this.
Lets hope there'll be many donations!


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

sweet, hope he gets well


----------



## SmasherBasher

Guys, please keep in mind that all hardware donations will be listed as prizes for the raffle. I will be getting updates from admin in the form of a list, and will keep the OP updated with eligible members. If you have hardware to donate, please PM me or Miki with "Hardware Donation" in the subject line.
Thanks for all your support.


----------



## mega_option101

Noticed this was missing from the OP.

For those not yet aware:

http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/966234-pain-fear-paragon-hope.html

Hope this helps you understand this thread.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Good cause!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101;12793047*
> Noticed this was missing from the OP.
> 
> For those not yet aware:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/966234-pain-fear-paragon-hope.html
> 
> Hope this helps you understand this thread.


It's right under where I mentioned Case Labs







...I'll move it to the first sentence though so more can see it


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Its always great to see so much warmth an dedication to eachother on OCN. Get donating ! It all goes towards a very good cause.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Motherboard is this one.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128448&cm_re=h55n_gigabyte-_-13-128-448-_-Product

with an i5 750, batch number L010C054


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I have never know a site pull together for a member like OCN has done this weekend. I'll have a dig around for stuff Can I donate 360 games for the raffle? Got lots of those.


----------



## Miki

Sending my donation of $100 right now. ^_^


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I'll pitch in a donation when my EMA comes in next Monday. Can't promise it'll be too large, but every little helps, right?


----------



## caraboose

If I had the money right now, I'd donate to this in a flash... I get paid on the 4th though


----------



## DSF_x

stuff like this is great, can i donate via paypal even though im british? may send some next month (im only 15 so pocket money aha) but this is a great idea, and so i will try and gather some together to put some in.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12793079*
> It's right under where I mentioned Case Labs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'll move it to the first sentence though so more can see it


It was well hidden in the mist of all this greatness


----------



## SS_Patrick

Sent in $130. I know how awesome our folding team is and the donations will go towards a great cause


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Talking of folding, when is the ETA on the ATI client? I'd like to start myself.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Ill pitch in too, send some good vibes syrillians way
sent.


----------



## 98uk

I have sent $20.

Sorry I could not send more, but I only get an interns wage. I hope it helps though. Sad times


----------



## solar0987

Im just glad i could help







i am broke atm or id help more








Hope you live long and prosper syrillian.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;12793119*
> I'll pitch in a donation when my EMA comes in next Monday. Can't promise it'll be too large, but every little helps, right?


Hehe you gotta love that EMA. I remember those days


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;12793119*
> I'll pitch in a donation when my EMA comes in next Monday. Can't promise it'll be too large, but every little helps, right?


Exactly right!

Guys, even $1 is fine! Anything you can donate, please consider it. c:


----------



## PCSarge

when the tax return comes in the mail, your gonna get $100 from me till then im rather strapped


----------



## SmasherBasher

Wow what a response. I knew this was a good idea!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

i dont have extra $ to spend but like smasher has said, ill give away my i5 750 and the gigabyte motherboard to go with it. best i can do guys. hope this makes more donate..


----------



## 98uk

If this is still going on the 1st, I can donate more. I sent $20 today, but I will get paid on the 1st so I can help then.

It's really sad


----------



## usmcz

Sent in some cash. Might have some parts to donate to the raffle--but won't know 100% on that yet.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

OP, can I donate 360 games to the raffle?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;12793351*
> OP, can I donate 360 games to the raffle?


Maybe in the future. Right now, let's stick to hardware since 99% of people can use it here.


----------



## 98uk

Will the donation to charity be made under the Overclock.net name or Shogun Interactive?


----------



## Laurifer

ill throw in a few bucks once its up on PayPal


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;12793366*
> Will the donation to charity be made under the Overclock.net name or Shogun Interactive?


That will be done by admin. I will talk with him and see how he plans to do it. Maybe with luck, he will make an appearance here and advise us.


----------



## SmasherBasher

All, if you don't see your name up right away, please don't fret. I will update the OP once per day, or as I am fed new lists of members who have donated.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.

If this is still going when I get my settlement money, then I'll donate $1000 to Syr's cause.







As of right now, I don't even have a penny to my name though.


----------



## 98uk

Well done Basher for taking lead on this. You're a good man


----------



## Limes

I will donate a portion of my money and my TJ07 sale, and I will continue to fold.


----------



## FannBlade

Nice Job Smasher, Admin and all of OCN!
I better head out to the garage and paint the new HAF912 I have sitting here. Will send donation PM if I can get it done on schedule.


----------



## Dronac

Just started folding and joined the OCN team. I'll be paypal'ing my first donation shortly.


----------



## MeeMoo220

<3 OCN Caps


----------



## Cryptedvick

I saw the livestrong Syrillian avatar and I thought it was just a fan avatar ... now I know whats it about.















My god ... this is the last thing one would expect to happen to Syr. He's always ripped and looks tons healthier than most of us.

If you see this Syr, I sincerely hope you get better.
I wish you all the best.

Just read his thread...
My god ... lung cancer O.O I can't look the same way at my pack of smokes.


----------



## mega_option101

I'll be checking in on my financial situation once I get paid on Wednesday.

Right now, all my income went towards Japan relief efforts.

I might have some hardware to donate


----------



## JY

I need to get paypal up and running again. i'll try my best


----------



## pioneerisloud

You know, if it wasn't for the fact that I NEED the cash back out of my old parts, I'd donate those for a dedicated folding rig for this cause.







Especially since that board can house 3 GPU clients, plus the quad (gets about 5k on its own).

We'll see how my financial situation turns. If things get considerably better, I'll donate my old parts too (especially since nobody seems interested in AM2+ anymore).


----------



## PhilWrir

Why is this not 5 freaking stars?!??!?!?!
Ill donate $100 on my next payday if i can afford it.
If I cant ill donate every dollar I can instead.

Also, Screw my electricity bill and my apartment getting unbareably hot.
This is not cool. Im going to keep folding over the summer.


----------



## The Fryer

Awe man. i wish i could help him, but i can barely afford to feed the family atm. if i come across any extra hardware i will donate it though, just got to go through the closet on my next day off. i know i have a sound card, and a wireless pci card.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir;12794070*
> Why is this not 5 freaking stars?!??!?!?!
> Ill donate $100 on my next payday if i can afford it.
> If I cant ill donate every dollar I can instead.


Every little bit counts









Donate what you feel comfortable sending. The way that I see it is that you should never give something if you are not comfortable doing so.

The amount is not the important thing, it's the thought behind the donation that is.

I am going to be skipping my Bingo Night this week in order to put the money I would spend there towards this cause. I would have been spending this money anyways, now I know it'll go towards a good cause


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101;12794141*
> Every little bit counts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donate what you feel comfortable sending. The way that I see it is that you should never give something if you are not comfortable doing so.
> 
> The amount is not the important thing, it's the thought behind the donation that is.
> 
> I am going to be skipping my Bingo Night this week in order to put the money I would spend there towards this cause. I would have been spending this money anyways, now I know it'll go towards a good cause


If you win the lottery (or american equivelent) all £30,000,000 must go to syrillian


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase;12794155*
> If you win the lottery (or american equivelent) all £30,000,000 must go to syrillian


If I won it... I would build myself a laboratory to conduct my own funded cancer research in his name









Best gift I could give him and the world would be a cure. I am sure this is what Syrillian would want as well


----------



## KarmaKiller

This community is awesome!
Checking to see what I can dig up, will be shooting ya a PM soon smash!


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Give me a few days and I will be in for less than 50 or so. I am generally broke as hell, but I will gladly break the bank for Syrillian anytime, anywhere.

How do I go about putting the keyboard I am selling in my signature in for this?


----------



## youra6

I would like to donate my Scythe Mugen 2 and Razer Barracuda AC-1. Thank you.
Please send a PM with an address I can send it to.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You;12794273*
> Give me a few days and I will be in for less than 50 or so. I am generally broke as hell, but I will gladly break the bank for Syrillian anytime, anywhere.
> 
> How do I go about putting the keyboard I am selling in my signature in for this?


Send Smasher or Miki a PM!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6;12794306*
> I would like to donate my Scythe Mugen 2 and Razer Barracuda AC-1. Thank you.


Same as above







Send Smasher or Miki a PM!


----------



## ice_owl

Nice job Smasher! Please make a "Signature Tag" for this thread so we can put it in our signatures.


----------



## Eagle1337

Too bad I don't have money.. I'd probably make sure to do the contest wrong ;p


----------



## Tator Tot

Good work Smasher


----------



## SmasherBasher

Signature tag, Like this?



PHP:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/969421-donations-honor-syrillian.html][B]DONATE IN HONOR OF SYRILLIAN[/B][/URL]


----------



## wildfire99

How do we donate money DIRECTLY to Syr, i am freaking BROKE. But i would be happy to send money HIS way. ^_^


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildfire99;12795481*
> How do we donate money DIRECTLY to Syr, i am freaking BROKE. But i would be happy to send money HIS way. ^_^


If I remember correctly he didn't want any thing. So this is the way OCN can help and make people happy


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick;12795529*
> If I remember correctly he didn't want any thing. So this is the way OCN can help and make people happy


ok, well how do we force him to accept cash donations?


----------



## SKI_VT

My mom is battling her cancer right now, and we're low on cash because of it.
Im sure that if we can someone bend the rules and give him cash, He is truly going to need it.

But for now im donating one of my Gpus


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildfire99;12795481*
> How do we donate money DIRECTLY to Syr, i am freaking BROKE. But i would be happy to send money HIS way. ^_^


Welll...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick;12795529*
> If I remember correctly he didn't want any thing. So this is the way OCN can help and make people happy


Exactly right. ^_^

Syrillian also recommend we use the money to help those who truly need it, and in his name, that is what we are doing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildfire99;12795546*
> ok, well how do we force him to accept cash donations?


I understand how you feel, but he has respectfully declined the offers of donations, so we should respect that. Instead, we can put our efforts in helping those who do need it. This is what he wanted, and what better way to show your support for those who are walking the same path he is?


----------



## lilraver018

Donated

Ill try to keep an eye out for anything else i might be able to contribute later.


----------



## MeeMoo220

For Syrillian. For the cause. For the cure.


----------



## charliehorse55

Just emptied my paypal account and donated $50. Now I'm down to about $3









Just when I was saving up for MDPC-X....

*BUT THIS IS MORE IMPORTANT!*


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildfire99;12795481*
> How do we donate money DIRECTLY to Syr, i am freaking BROKE. But i would be happy to send money HIS way. ^_^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick;12795529*
> If I remember correctly he didn't want any thing. So this is the way OCN can help and make people happy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildfire99;12795546*
> ok, well how do we force him to accept cash donations?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKI_VT;12795616*
> My mom is battling her cancer right now, and we're low on cash because of it.
> Im sure that if we can someone bend the rules and give him cash, He is truly going to need it.
> 
> But for now im donating one of my Gpus


Please read this. We tried to get him to accept cash donations first.








http://www.overclock.net/12786672-post250.html


----------



## DaClownie

$25 donated. So badly I wish I had more to send.

Best wishes to you Syr, and everyone else suffering, or have family/friends suffering from such a terrible disease.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;12795720*
> Just emptied my paypal account and donated $50. Now I'm down to about $3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just when I was saving up for MDPC-X....
> 
> *BUT THIS IS MORE IMPORTANT!*


I am really pleased to hear this









I have seen a lot of Canadians posting in this thread and it makes me happy









Well done to all the members here on Overclock.net from everywhere around the world! You are the reason why this place is what it is today


----------



## SmasherBasher

This community never ceases to amaze me.I love you guys


----------



## charliehorse55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101;12795982*
> I am really pleased to hear this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen a lot of Canadians posting in this thread and it makes me happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done to all the members here on Overclock.net from everywhere around the world! You are the reason why this place is what it is today


Everyone knows Canadians are the nicest around, eh?

(okay, that was a bad joke)

EDIT: Now go update the OP Basher.


----------



## ice_owl

Thank you Smasher That is exactly what I meant by signature tag.







[note] I had to change size value to 3 for it to work for me.


----------



## SmasherBasher

If I have missed anyone's donation and not included it in the OP, please PM me and I will fix it.


----------



## Lutro0

in for $20. =)


----------



## charliehorse55

I just realized, I will have a very lightly used H70 available by mid-april, I would be happy to donate it as I will have no other need for it.


----------



## youra6

What good is money if you cant help people? Donated.









One thing though, I couldn't find where to type the subject of the message. All I included was a note in the donation. "Youra6 to Syrillian."

If that disqualifies me, oh well. It doesn't matter.


----------



## fr0st.

Hmmmm, I have an XBox 360 that I just get back from repair.

I hardly use it, I might be able to donate that, shipping to America might be a pain, I'm only a student and I currently have no job, so I really have NO cash.

Maybe if OP wants to send me a PM and we can sort something out?


----------



## kingsnake2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.;12796467*
> Hmmmm, I have an XBox 360 that I just get back from repair.
> 
> I hardly use it, I might be able to donate that, shipping to America might be a pain, I'm only a student and I currently have no job, so I really have NO cash.
> 
> Maybe if OP wants to send me a PM and we can sort something out?


Maybe you could be the prize for an Australian winner?


----------



## Baldy

Thought I have never had the opportunity to get to know Syrillian, his works and creations have always astounded me in an indescribable way. It sucks to see such a tragedy befall on anyone, all the more for such a talented artist like him.

Donated all the money I got left in my paypal --- $24.45. Wish I could do more, but I'm only a student with no real means of income.

Hope everyone else can find it in their hearts to donate to this cause. Though money can only go that far in reducing the pain for these cancer victims, the motivation and inspiration they derive from the thoughts we send out is priceless.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.;12796467*
> Hmmmm, I have an XBox 360 that I just get back from repair.
> 
> I hardly use it, I might be able to donate that, shipping to America might be a pain, I'm only a student and I currently have no job, so I really have NO cash.
> 
> Maybe if OP wants to send me a PM and we can sort something out?


You can sell it on AUS Ebay and send whatever money you make off of it to Syr's fund. I think that is the most easy way.


----------



## ice_owl

I will gladly donate after I am done moving next month.







Until then I will help raise awareness for this cause as that is all I can do.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;12796065*
> Everyone knows Canadians are the nicest around, eh?
> 
> (okay, that was a bad joke)
> 
> EDIT: Now go update the OP Basher.


I didn't want to push it THAT much


----------



## falconkaji

Donated! I wish I had some stuff to put in for the raffle, maybe I can come up with something...


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6;12796391*
> What good is money if you cant help people? Donated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing though, I couldn't find where to type the subject of the message. All I included was a note in the donation. "Youra6 to Syrillian."
> 
> If that disqualifies me, oh well. It doesn't matter.


Nope. You're good.









Update - I am hearing word from Frozen Q that something big is coming for those that can spare $100 donations. Keep them rolling in!


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingsnake2;12796515*
> Maybe you could be the prize for an Australian winner?


That's what I was thinking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6;12796555*
> You can sell it on AUS Ebay and send whatever money you make off of it to Syr's fund. I think that is the most easy way.


but then I thought of this.

Not sure really, I've heard a family friend wants to buy it with a bunch of my games too, so I'll get some cash out of that, might be a 100$ donation coming this way soon









Diggin' around my room and desk, I've also found:
-Scythe Kaze Server 5.25 Black 4 channel fan controller.
-Pentium 4 630 (Confirmed Working)
-Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 (Not confirmed working, cannot confirm)
-8800GTS 320mb


----------



## Frozen-Q

It was very disheartening to hear the news today since I finally got a chance to catch up on everything here at OCN.

I would like to everything I can to help out with this cause. Syr is one of the reasons I got myself into modding to begin with, and furthermore, his work with scratch built cases is more inspiration that anyone has given me

So I am for now donating the second production Liquid Evolution full tower case along with a pre-installed Liquid Fusion 250mm reservoir.

The Liquid Evolution case is a full tower acrylic build case that has the potential to house up to 2 triple radiators, and has been designed to perfectly route a regular liquid cooling system. It comes with 4 5.25" bays, room for 4 hard drives placed for high performance air cooling, as well many features for cable management.

The below images show the case without a side panel and the aluminum trim that goes on the top and front. The side panel has the triple fan mounts at the bottom and the upper right has a swept window. The color of the trim is TBD.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozen-Q;12797037*
> It was very disheartening to hear the news today since I finally got a chance to catch up on everything here at OCN.
> 
> I would like to everything I can to help out with this cause. Syr is one of the reasons I got myself into modding to begin with, and furthermore, his work with scratch built cases is more inspiration that anyone has given me
> 
> So I am for now donating the second production Liquid Evolution full tower case along with a pre-installed Liquid Fusion 250mm reservoir.
> 
> The Liquid Evolution case is a full tower acrylic build case that has the potential to house up to 2 triple radiators, and has been designed to perfectly route a regular liquid cooling system. It comes with 4 5.25" bays, room for 4 hard drives placed for high performance air cooling, as well many features for cable management.
> 
> The below images show the case without a side panel and the aluminum trim that goes on the top and front. The side panel has the triple fan mounts at the bottom and the upper right has a swept window. The color of the trim is TBD.










!!!!! That's special. Thank you, Frozen-Q for your kind words and astounding donation. For now, this will be listed as the grand prize in the raffle drawing and will be raffled off to members who contribute donations of $100 or more. Big shoutout to Frozen-Q everyone!


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozen-Q;12797037*
> It was very disheartening to hear the news today since I finally got a chance to catch up on everything here at OCN.
> 
> I would like to everything I can to help out with this cause. Syr is one of the reasons I got myself into modding to begin with, and furthermore, his work with scratch built cases is more inspiration that anyone has given me
> 
> So I am for now donating the second production Liquid Evolution full tower case along with a pre-installed Liquid Fusion 250mm reservoir.
> 
> The Liquid Evolution case is a full tower acrylic build case that has the potential to house up to 2 triple radiators, and has been designed to perfectly route a regular liquid cooling system. It comes with 4 5.25" bays, room for 4 hard drives placed for high performance air cooling, as well many features for cable management.
> 
> The below images show the case without a side panel and the aluminum trim that goes on the top and front. The side panel has the triple fan mounts at the bottom and the upper right has a swept window. The color of the trim is TBD.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> *snip*


Wow, that is quite generous of you.

It's good to see the support that's exploded onto OCN. Sometimes the internet can do good.


----------



## kingsnake2

At this rate maybe we should up the total donation amount before prizes are drawn lol


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingsnake2;12797172*
> At this rate maybe we should up the total donation amount before prizes are drawn lol


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking.

I'll donate soon, I don't want to be left out.

Now, 100$ or more....

How many days can I not eat for...


----------



## ice_owl

Very nice frozen!


----------



## fr0st.

I've just donated, should be notified soon.

Hope Syr can get through this!


----------



## ducrider

I have a common interest with Syr that many can not have.Not long after being a member here on the forum I talked to him about his love for motorcycles and his current bike.That was close to 2 years ago.He sent me a link to pics of his bike and I knew he was a friend right away.This was even before I knew of his case modding or his general knowledge of computers.I have had the joy of having him as a friend.I will be making a for sale thread tomorrow with all(100%) of the sales going to this thread.Smash bare with me a bit till I get some stuff sold to make my donation.
BTW you might wonder what me and Syr have as a common interest.We both love Ducati's.

Folding for Syrillian

Ducrider


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducrider;12797531*
> I have a common interest with Syr that many can not have.Not long after being a member here on the forum I talked to him about his love for motorcycles and his current bike.That was close to 2 years ago.He sent me a link to pics of his bike and I knew he was a friend right away.This was even before I knew of his case modding or his general knowledge of computers.I have had the joy of having him as a friend.I will be making a for sale thread tomorrow with all(100%) of the sales going to this thread.Smash bare with me a bit till I get some stuff sold to make my donation.
> BTW you might wonder what me and Syr have as a common interest.We both love Ducati's.
> 
> Folding for Syrillian
> 
> Ducrider












No rush brother. We are in this together.


----------



## kingsnake2

You know...you can link tho this thread on facebook and choose the syrillian ribon for the photo. Comes up as a great advertisement.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingsnake2;12797588*
> You know...you can link tho this thread on facebook and choose the syrillian ribon for the photo. Comes up as a great advertisement.


Done.


----------



## kingsnake2

Gana try our best to make this go viral lol









I think raising 15k w/ the matching would be quite an achievement for OCN.


----------



## SmasherBasher

You mean BEFORE the matching?


----------



## kingsnake2

Rofl, that would be even more impressive, although you would prolly wana spread that folding farm across a few people cause that would be a massive power bill lol.


----------



## SmasherBasher

The way I'm thinking is this:

KarmaKiller has room for 2 systems. That gap will be filled.

I am getting 2x Case Labs M10 cases donated. There's minimum 2 more. I may be able to squeeze an extra mini ITX system in each case where the HDDs would normally go. There's a total of 6 systems.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

I've got a full air conditioned basement.....lol


----------



## dracotonisamond

over my time here i have come to respect syrillian, therefor i have donated to the cause.

but i did not include my handle because i am not motivated by the potential raffle.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I have also linked to this thread on Facebook. I also linked to the [email protected] FAQ thread in a comment on it, so anybody that does NOT know what folding is (or isn't part of the OCN community), they might get inspired to look it up.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond;12797880*
> over my time here i have come to respect syrillian, therefor i have donated to the cause.
> 
> but i did not include my handle because i am not motivated by the potential raffle.


Fair enough. Thanks for your genorosity


----------



## amgsport

Awesome thing you all are doing, and BRAVO to everyone supporting the cause. I've always liked the way OCN community supports their own.

I'm still a rookie here, but it was Syrillian who welcomed my questions & got me headed in the right direction from the very start. His work is inspiring. Best part is how he's always looking for ways to make it better - the consummate pro!!

I'd like to donate several items to the raffle & I'll be going through our prize closet at the stations Mon & Tues to see what we have. I'll PM details once I've got a working list of prizes, event tickets, travel items, etc. You can tell me how you'd like to use it all. We can also discuss how to best get it all to you.

Syrillian, work hard to keep your head up. I'm a survivor (for now) & while you know all cases are different, I can relate to what you're going through. Please keep positive thoughts, and know I'll keep a daily prayer for you. Be Strong!

Thank You

Grant (amgsport)


----------



## metroidfreak

I posted this here on reddit to see if the community there would be willing to donate anything to the American Cancer Society. Please upvote it and leave comments if you wish. Sorry the post there wasn't more personal, or if I got anything wrong, I figured them reading everything here would be better. I also offered up tech support on there to get people to help out so feel free to help in the tech thread I started if you'd like.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/g7el7/looking_for_donations_to_the_american_cancer/

I may be getting my club to give a donation to the cause. I still need to talk to them though and get enough people to agree.


----------



## dudemanppl

Hmm, I hope this is still open in a month. If it was, I would donate 100.


----------



## TheOcelot

Can someone make a code for my sig? I wanna spread the word and hopefully get some donations out soon.


----------



## Segovax

I don't usually donate to funds such as these, but I feel like you deserve this money Syrillian.

I hope you use it for entertainment or whatever else makes you feel good.

Praise God and God bless you.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax;12798736*
> I don't usually donate to funds such as these, but I feel like you deserve this money Syrillian.
> 
> I hope you use it for entertainment or whatever else makes you feel good.
> 
> Praise God and God bless you.


Please note, that Syrillian has refused any actual cash help from us. His financial situation was fine (as per his thread). So the donations are going to cancer research centers (with Syrillian's name on it, if I understood correctly), and it'll be funding folding farms for dedicated OCN use (again, in his name







).


----------



## TheOcelot

Just donated $10. More to come as the paychecks come in.


----------



## Miki

Awesome, thank you all for supporting the cause.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thanks for donating people, It is all going to a great cause. I have sent my messages of support to Syrillian so I shall not put them here but my support will be everlasting ! Its great to see all the donations already to this point. This is a community I am glad to have been apart of for all these years.


----------



## kcuestag

If things go well, I should be getting a paycheck in less than 4 weeks, and I want to donate around $250.

I like this idea, thank you OCN, I'm sure Syrillian will win the battle.


----------



## charliehorse55

I think the i5 750 & mobo should be removed from the raffle and sent directly to the folding farm.


----------



## mega_option101

It's really refreshing to see everyone come together like this


----------



## nevermiind

Frozen-Q and I are donating the case & reservoir, but I decided to start folding too. I'd love to donate money, but I've got nothing







so I figured folding was at least something I could personally do to help.

Now I just have to get all of the settings right on this folding at home thing... lol







I'm a folding noob... definitely.


----------



## nikolauska

I decided to donate my whole paypal account for this as syrillian is not the only guy with cancer that I know.

34.50$ may not be much but as a student you just don't have much money to donate unfortunately even for great cause


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nikolauska*


I decided to donate my whole paypal account for this as syrillian is not the only guy with cancer that I know.

34.50$ may not be much but as a student you just don't have much money to donate unfortunately even for great cause












EDIT- admin has responded and we have already raised $1184 NOT COUNTING ADMIN'S MATCH









A huge thanks to all those who have contributed! Keep up the fantastic work guys!









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*











EDIT- admin has responded and we have already raised $1184 NOT COUNTING ADMIN'S MATCH









A huge thanks to all those who have contributed! Keep up the fantastic work guys!









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Not too shabby


----------



## Sin100

$15 sent.
I know it's not much but I am a very broke student, still, every little does help.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


$15 sent.
I know it's not much but I am a very broke student, still, every little does help.


















I will be updating the OP tonight after work with an updated list.









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Miki

@ everyone coming together for this, I agree, it is awesome. ^_^


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*











EDIT- admin has responded and we have already raised $1184 NOT COUNTING ADMIN'S MATCH









A huge thanks to all those who have contributed! Keep up the fantastic work guys!









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk












Simply amazing!!


----------



## kremtok

Just emptied my PayPal account. It wasn't much, but I hope it helps. I usually don't make charity donations, but this community is inspiring and humbling. That we would come together in honor and respect for one of our own...sorry guys, no words.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

The earthquake and the need to buy school supplies has left me with very little spare money at the moment, however I get paid this Thursday and know I will be getting a lot more than normal thanks to some bonus commission so I will donate as much as I can spare







I'll have another crack at folding too.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Wow, $1100 already! Very impressive for a day's work! I can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## epidemic

I get paid Thursday night just put new tires on the bike so I have nothing till I get paid. I will be in for $50 Friday.


----------



## 161029

I just looked at this I think yesterday and there was only the 1st page. Now there's 14 pages







.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;12804754*
> Wow, $1100 already! Very impressive for a day's work! I can't wait to see how this turns out.


Well, we are more closer to $1200 actually. ^____^

Also, my donation hasn't gone through just yet, since I paid directly from my bank account, it'll take a few days...


----------



## SmasherBasher

*cough* closer to $1500-$1600 if I'm doing the math right. Ill have an accurate # fter work.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerisloud

Any word on a FOR SURE closing date for the donations? What if say, somebody wanted to donate for the OCN folding cause in a few months time?

I'll definitely be putting SOMETHING in on payday though. I only get paid $266 per month right now, but my bills are only around $150. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Who said anything about stopping? The drawings will happen but that's no reason to stop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;12804925*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any word on a FOR SURE closing date for the donations? What if say, somebody wanted to donate for the OCN folding cause in a few months time?
> 
> I'll definitely be putting SOMETHING in on payday though. I only get paid $266 per month right now, but my bills are only around $150. So we'll see what happens.


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12805492*
> Who said anything about stopping? The drawings will happen but that's no reason to stop.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


*Puts on Mr. Burns voice from The Simpsons*

Excellent....


----------



## SmasherBasher

Update.

We are now OFFICIALLY over the $1500 ($3k with admin match) mark
















Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Orzornn

That's some dedication right there OCN, I may not post a lot on these forums but I cruise around them everyday.. I'm transferring some money to my PayPal account that isn't expected to clear until the 28th, but if I still can then I will donate what's left!


----------



## SmasherBasher

I want to see each and every member donate $1









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Zero4549

I'm having trouble with the donation page. Can anyone help me... umm.. help?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549;12806324*
> I'm having trouble with the donation page. Can anyone help me... umm.. help?


What issue are you having? You can send the money manually through paypal to [email protected]. Be sure to put Syrillian in the subject line and at least your username in the notes section to be eligible for any drawings.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;12806344*
> What issue are you having? You can send the money manually through paypal to [email protected]. Be sure to put Syrillian in the subject line and at least your username in the notes section to be eligible for any drawings.


The paypal page keeps coming back with "please put in non 0 amount" or some such regardless of how much I put in the donation box, and returning me to the previous screen every time I try to sign in.

I think it may just be an issue with my version of chrome. I'll login and give the manual method a shot. Thanks!


----------



## IEATFISH

Ah, yeah I've had some weird issues with Chrome and forms in the past.


----------



## afzsom

You have to type in the amount, then hit "Update Total" before signing in.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Donated $20
Best wishes Syr


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afzsom;12806638*
> You have to type in the amount, then hit "Update Total" before signing in.


Tried that too, but thanks a lot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;12806474*
> Ah, yeah I've had some weird issues with Chrome and forms in the past.


Yeah that seems to be the issue. Had some trouble rendering pages through manual method as well.

Not entirely sure if it worked but I did briefly get a transaction confirmation. Hope that means I'm good









http://img863.imageshack.us/img863/9643/syrillian1d.gif


----------



## metroidfreak

I would have liked to have given more, but I sent in $5 so I could at least do something.


----------



## shnur

Payday on Thursday









I guess it needs to be US $ right?


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metroidfreak;12806944*
> I would have liked to have given more, but I sent in $5 so I could at least do something.


Hey man anything is great, the end result is all of our donations get combined into one. c:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;12807077*
> Payday on Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it needs to be US $ right?


Yes, please. ^_^


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12805944*
> I want to see each and every member donate $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


You should put a sig link in the OP so we can all match yours.


----------



## charliehorse55

lol if every member donated $1, we would have $176k!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliehorse55;12807573*
> lol if every member donated $1, we would have $176k!


and counting!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FannBlade;12807320*
> You should put a sig link in the OP so we can all match yours.


Done.


----------



## Miki

It goes to show every little bit counts. Don't hesitate in adding a contribution because it doesn't seem "significant"... it is.

We are doing this in honour of Syrillian, so many asked how they can help, or what they can do in his thread. If you truly want to put action behind those words, step up and make a difference.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I might have some stuff to donate. lemme look through my stuff and see, i will contact Smasher when i find some stuff. I will also send a money donation before the end of this week...


----------



## SmasherBasher

Ladies and gentlemen, the OP has been updated and I am proud to announce that we havve exceeded $3500!!!!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

PM'd

Donating
A-Data DDR3 2000
AX3U2000GB2G9-2G 4GB kit


----------



## snoball

I will try to donate some money. None available atm.


----------



## Coldharbour

I think the news should hear about this.


----------



## iandh

I now am the "owner" of Mayhem's dyes, Mick has handed the entire product line over to me.

100% of the profits from the first 500 bottles of dye sold will go towards Syrillian's fund.

I also am donating two 175mm reservoirs and two 3x120 radgrilles to the raffle pool.


----------



## Zhanger

Literally cleaned out my Paypal and donated $13.79 to the cause. I'll also be putting up my $10 NCIX gift card up for raffle. I like shiny hardware, but this is much more important. Cheers.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandh;12808871*
> I now am the "owner" of Mayhem's dyes, Mick has handed the entire product line over to me.
> 
> 100% of the profits from the first 500 bottles of dye sold will go towards Syrillian's fund.
> 
> I also am donating two 175mm reservoirs and two 3x120 radgrilles to the raffle pool.


Awesome, thanks! added to OP









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhanger;12808931*
> Literally cleaned out my Paypal and donated $13.79 to the cause. I'll also be putting up my $10 NCIX gift card up for raffle. I like shiny hardware, but this is much more important. Cheers.










Thanks for the generosity! Every little bit helps. Please don't be ashamed.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Count me in. I don't know the guy, but anyway I can help I will.

When I'm at school tomorrow I'm going to ask the admin if we can get a couple spare computers put off to the side and used as dedicated Folding machines.


----------



## iandh

I'd like to clarify, the first 500 bottles are already sold and paid for, so I am basically pledging a monetary donation. I just wanted people to know where the money came from, in honor of Mick (who also had a very hard time recently).


----------



## Blue Destroyer

It is so awesome to see all this support. Makes me feel proud to be on overclock.net


----------



## Robilar

I'll have a look at my hardware inventory as well. I am certain I can provide 1 or more mid to high end parts to donate for the raffle as well.


----------



## Sethy666

I remember when Syrillian commented on one of my first computer mods. I thought my heart would burst with pride that THE Syrillian actually took some time to make a few suggestions.

Now, its my turn to take some time and help him... Im in.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;12809207*
> I'll have a look at my hardware inventory as well. I am certain I can provide 1 or more mid to high end parts to donate for the raffle as well.


As much stuff as I've seen for sale out of you as of late I'd think so


----------



## iandh

Here's the actual parts being donated:


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandh;12809267*
> Here's the actual parts being donated:


Thanks for the generosity. Added to OP


----------



## Clox

I first joined OCN when I stumbled across Syrillian's build logs, I was inspired immediately to get into water cooling and modding my own cases. After following his logs and seeing his responses to everyone's comments and questions including my own I could see just how great a person he is. I am very sorry to hear about his current well being and wish him all the best with his fight. I have just donated via Paypal for this very worthy cause and I can offer up a reservoir if you feel it would do well for prizes? It is a brand new EK Res 250, I will take a look to see if I can dig anything else up as well.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smasherbasher;12808387*
> ladies and gentlemen, the op has been updated and i am proud to announce that we havve exceeded $3500!!!!


yay! ^________^


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;12809237*
> I remember when Syrillian commented on one of my first computer mods. I thought my heart would burst with pride that THE Syrillian actually took some time to make a few suggestions.
> 
> Now, its my turn to take some time and help him... Im in.


So true. I can't donate money at this point, but I'm in for maximum Folding power from my rig and working on helping set up the OCN Farm. It's great to see the community coming together like this, keep up the good work everyone and remember that every little built helps whether it's unicore folding or cash donations, and it's help in Syrillian's honor, but the effects will be felt by everyone struggling with cancer. It's touched all our lives in one way our another, and particularly now with Syrillian.


----------



## KOBALT

i really wish I could link this with a title and everything to Facebook or something... instead of just Overclock.net at the top

linked regardless....

EDIT: all is well... on my Fbook page...


----------



## CarFreak302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12808387*
> Ladies and gentlemen, the OP has been updated and I am proud to announce that we havve exceeded $3500!!!!


That is awesome news! Keep it going OCN!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;12809768*
> i really wish I could link this with a title and everything to Facebook or something... instead of just Overclock.net at the top
> 
> linked regardless....


All you have to do is copy and past the link onto your wall and it will do it automatically. I have it on my Facebook.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Just convinced a buddy who leaves his computer on 24/7 to help out. I explained the concept of 'Folding' to him, and he has a Core2Duo to contribute for Syrillian


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldharbour;12808542*
> I think the news should hear about this.


So do I, I think they need to see that the internet can be a place of good and generosity, rather then their view now.

Concentrate on, oh, I don't know, some news, maybe? Stupid news telling me about stuff that's not relevant to anyones lives. I can't believe that they're not still reporting on Japan and Libya.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Quote:


> So do I, I think they need to see that the internet can be a place of good and generosity, rather then their view now


+1 !

I totally agree, stupid news only reporting on what will bring them more viewers and better ratings.


----------



## HobieCat

Just donated $20

Best wishes Syr.


----------



## vdek

Wow, get well Syrillian...


----------



## mega_option101

I always leave this thread with a big smile on! Thanks everyone!









I am talking with the girlfriend as we speak as she also wants to donate to this cause! Money should be inbound later on today!


----------



## AMD2600

Donation $10.00. For a good cause. Get well Syrillian.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandh*


I now am the "owner" of Mayhem's dyes, Mick has handed the entire product line over to me.

100% of the profits from the first 500 bottles of dye sold will go towards Syrillian's fund.

I also am donating two 175mm reservoirs and two 3x120 radgrilles to the raffle pool.


Awesome that's great !

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


I always leave this thread with a big smile on! Thanks everyone!









I am talking with the girlfriend as we speak as she also wants to donate to this cause! Money should be inbound later on today!


Yeah, same as that, big smiles at the generosity


----------



## Faster_is_better

OCN is an amazing community, full of talented and caring individuals. Reading through the posts of support and donations makes me feel honored to be among you.

I don't know if it would be to much to ask, but maybe a small logo could be added to the top of the OCN site to raise awareness of this thread? We have the little duck logo running across it now, but I think this is much more important, even if were for just a short time, to raise some awareness.

Any OCN member who has been through the site has probably happened upon Syrillian's words or mods. To see either is usually a great thing, so much wisdom and talent are contained within his threads and posts, that it benefits all who see them. It is truly a sad thing that this has to happen to him, or anyone else, but OCN will come together to help out however we can.


----------



## X-Nine

Just donated.

Thank you to everyone who has donated either money or hardware or just given their best wishes to Syrillian. He's one of a kind and has been a major infuence and guide to the modders on OCN.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine;12813505*
> Just donated.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has donated either money or hardware or just given their best wishes to Syrillian. He's one of a kind and has been a major infuence and guide to the modders on OCN.


Thanks for your contribution


----------



## SongofStorms

Thanks for getting this put together OP and all the rest of the folks that helped organize and contribute. Things like this remind me why I joined this community







. Glad I could donate some, I just wish I had some hardware to donate too. Best wishes to Syr, and here's to finding a cure.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;12813385*
> I don't know if it would be to much to ask, but maybe a small logo could be added to the top of the OCN site to raise awareness of this thread? We have the little duck logo running across it now, but I think this is much more important, even if were for just a short time, to raise some awareness.


I like that idea too...


----------



## CarFreak302

^^I like that idea as well.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Definitely like that idea too.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Here's an idea I like. Let's see if we can get another $1000 donated by the end of the night tonight. If we can, ill be adding another item to the prize pool out of my own stash.

We are now officially at the $4000 mark including admins matching contributions. I know we can do it.
Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Awesome $4000 already, that's SWEET ! Only $1000 to go


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12816694*
> Awesome $4000 already, that's SWEET ! Only $1000 to go


Well, not exactly, we are raising money until April 15th. ^_~

Admin is matching up to $5000, but people can donate beyond that. c:


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki;12817285*
> Well, not exactly, we are raising money until April 15th. ^_~
> 
> Admin is matching up to $5000, but people can donate beyond that. c:


Well I just meant for the $5000 figure


----------



## SmasherBasher

Bad news all!

According to paypal, we are not allowed to raffle anything off in exchange for donations. It violates the tos for paypal and they have frozen admins account. Anyone wishing to get a refund will get one, no questions asked. Just shoot me a pm with your email address and you will be refunded. Anyone who has sent hardware to me to raaffle - it will be sent back. Anyone who hasn't sent anything, PLEASE DO NOT SEND IT!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12817747*
> Bad news all!
> 
> According to paypal, we are not allowed to raffle anything off in exchange for donations. It violates the tos for paypal and they have frozen admins account. Anyone wishing to get a refund will get one, no questions asked. Just shoot me a pm with your email address and you will be refunded. Anyone who has sent hardware to me to raaffle - it will be sent back. Anyone who hasn't sent anything, PLEASE DO NOT SEND IT!
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Why does PayPal have to know, it could be strictly OCN business?

Also, what's the PayPal to donate to again?

EDIT - Herr durp, it's in the OP.









Donated 10$. Sorry it couldn't be more, but I'm a student and all I earn is EMA.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12817747*
> Bad news all!
> 
> According to paypal, we are not allowed to raffle anything off in exchange for donations. It violates the tos for paypal and they have frozen admins account. Anyone wishing to get a refund will get one, no questions asked. Just shoot me a pm with your email address and you will be refunded. Anyone who has sent hardware to me to raaffle - it will be sent back. Anyone who hasn't sent anything, PLEASE DO NOT SEND IT!
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


wow, please say you are kidding? and what ******* reported that to paypal..


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12817747*
> Bad news all!
> 
> According to paypal, we are not allowed to raffle anything off in exchange for donations. It violates the tos for paypal and they have frozen admins account. Anyone wishing to get a refund will get one, no questions asked. Just shoot me a pm with your email address and you will be refunded. Anyone who has sent hardware to me to raaffle - it will be sent back. Anyone who hasn't sent anything, PLEASE DO NOT SEND IT!
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


That's very unfortunate.

This whole thing is for a very good cause, and I for one will not be asking for a refund. I wasn't in it for the raffle, I was in it for the cause, and I still am.









I just hope that everyone else feels the same way about their donations.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12817822*
> wow, please say you are kidding? and what ******* reported that to paypal..


Oh damn, it appears I'm having a sale. Everything for . PayPal can't say anything about that little gem.









Also, I donated because I wanted to donate, not because I wanted a cheap entry to some sort of contest. I assure you the rest of OCN donated for the cause aswell. The prize is just a bonus.


----------



## falconkaji

I can't imagine too many people were in this for the raffle.

Weird that PayPal found out, though...

Maybe someone who works for them is also an overclocking fanatic.


----------



## X-Nine

Paypal can suck it. I don't want a refund. And I don't care about any prize. This is for Syr.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Admin and myself have decided the besst course of action is to refund everyone. Please, nobody donate anymore until we get everyone refunded. I will keep everyone updated as to when yo resume donations.

I now have a knot in my stomach.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhanger

Too bad NCIX won't let me exchange that gift card I donated for money, cause I would turn it around and donate it as money again.


----------



## kingsnake2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Destroyer;12817822*
> wow, please say you are kidding? and what ******* reported that to paypal..


No one necessarily. They may investigate all donations over $XXX.

I suppose non-donations are taxable?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingsnake2;12818057*
> No one necessarily. They may investigate all donations over $XXX.


might have been too much at once...this is exactly why i do not use paypal....they are nothing but thiefs


----------



## kremtok

Brutal. Keep us posted, though; I want to donate in Syrillian's name even if I have to send it to ACS and the CFP directly rather than through the OCN account.


----------



## SongofStorms

Hey, who wants to join the "Donations for Syrillian" club.
Membership requirements: Must have donated in honor of Syr

In unrelated news, the club is having a raffle for all members.

Joking aside, that is freaking lame.







I'll be keeping my eyes peeled so I can re-donate.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Let's all just stay patient while Smasher and admin sort this out; and then send more money than we did the first time







We were never in it for the raffle-prizes anyway, no matter what PayPal chooses to believe.

There's good news on the Folding rigs, but I'll leave that to Smasher to properly present in time. Don't give up the fight here guys, there's more work to be done, we just have a slight hiccup to deal with.


----------



## Wolfchild

I'd love to donate but can't use paypal for various reasons.

Don't suppose there's a way for someone from Europe to donate without a creditcard/paypal?


----------



## t-ramp

Bummer...


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfchild;12818272*
> I'd love to donate but can't use paypal for various reasons.
> 
> Don't suppose there's a way for someone from Europe to donate without a creditcard/paypal?


I'm sure we can sort something out.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12818022*
> Admin and myself have decided the besst course of action is to refund everyone. Please, nobody donate anymore until we get everyone refunded. I will keep everyone updated as to when yo resume donations.
> 
> I now have a knot in my stomach.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


I'm an idiot, should have read the rest of the thread.

I shot you a PM before sending anyway, so we can discuss that way.


----------



## Sin100

I don't understand what is going on Smasher.
What business is it of paypals to say how you can spend or donate your money?? Again, I don't really understand.

So they charge a fee for us all to send money to admin, who will then also have to pay a large fee to send that money to charity and now they say after all the fees have paid that it's not allowed to be donem, paypal control who we send our money to??


----------



## falconkaji

Too bad we can't just call off the raffle and continue as we were.

But hey, it's not like our donations will be less useful if they are delayed a few days.

Standing by to re-donate.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100;12818408*
> I don't understand what is going on Smasher.
> What business is it of paypals to say how you can spend or donate your money?? Again, I don't really understand.
> 
> So they charge a fee for us all to send money to admin, who will then also have to pay a large fee to send that money to charity and now they say after all the fees have paid that it's not allowed to be donem, paypal control who we send our money to??


If you're sending it as a gift there is no fee. That's why PayPal has it's panties in a bunch, which is kind of understandable.


----------



## kingsnake2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AyeYo;12818437*
> If you're sending it as a gift there is no fee. That's why PayPal has it's panties in a bunch, which is kind of understandable.


Oh...I just upgraded my account so I have no fees anyway...


----------



## dracotonisamond

standing by to re-donate


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond;12818471*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> standing by to re-donate


As am I.


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AyeYo;12818437*
> If you're sending it as a gift there is no fee. That's why PayPal has it's panties in a bunch, which is kind of understandable.


I had to pay a fee to convert Pound Sterling into US Dollars.

Paypal have it's panties in a knot because a community is getting together and donating money to a charity without giving paypal a slice of money??? This can't be right?


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100;12818501*
> I had to pay a fee to convert Pound Sterling into US Dollars.
> 
> Paypal have it's panties in a knot because a community is getting together and donating money to a charity without giving paypal a slice of money??? This can't be right?


You have to look at it from their perspective. They have to really crack down on the gifting money because fees is the only way they make money. It's not the donating they're taking issue with, it's the raffling. If they start allowing raffling on gifted money, then pretty soon everyone is going to be "raffling" off items for gifted money and PayPal will be out of business.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Isn't there some way to escalate it on PayPal support so we can get this sorted out? If only they had Newegg's CS... We would have had our raffle and a gift card for our troubles.

Not exactly sure how PayPal found out, I guess if you get a bunch of gift payments at once they look at your account? Shame.. maybe we can use another processor.


----------



## kremtok

I just received my refund with the following note:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> PayPal has notified us that offering up prizing in the context of a donation is against their Acceptable Use Policy. For this reason, we have to refund you your donation. If you wish to make another donation (no prizing involved), you may do so again.


I'd like to re-donate, and the message seems to indicate that the bugs have been worked out. Can we get a public go-ahead in this thread first, please?

EDIT: For anyone interested, here is PayPal's Acceptable Use Policy for the US. I assume that this falls under the 'Service Requiring Pre-Approval' heading, and that is the violation.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok;12818941*
> I just received my refund with the following note:
> 
> I'd like to re-donate, and the message seems to indicate that the bugs have been worked out. Can we get a public go-ahead in this thread first, please?


SmasherBasher is at work/has not gotten to the thread yet, but has informed me that it will likely be tomorrow night before the system is open again. I'm sure he will be back in here tonight to clarify further. I will edit this post if newer information becomes available; please stay tuned!


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;12818994*
> SmasherBasher is at work/has not gotten to the thread yet, but has informed me that it will likely be tomorrow night before the system is open again. I'm sure he will be back in here tonight to clarify further. I will edit this post if newer information becomes available; please stay tuned!


Much obliged.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I'm really sorry everyone. I didn't mean for this to happen. Words cannot describe my anger.

Tentatively, we can start the donations over tomr night.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Sethy666

Way to go PayPal..
Quote:


> 22 Mar 2011 Fee Reversal From Canceled Fee Completed Details Fee Reversal From Canceled Fee xxxxxxxxxxxx *$2.25 USD*


Who said they where not getting fees?









Hell, I just wanted to donate. I dont give a rats about the raffle.

Standing by to re-donate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12819249*
> I'm really sorry everyone. I didn't mean for this to happen. Words cannot describe my anger.
> 
> Tentatively, we can start the donations over tomr night.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Dont sweat it man... its not your fault. Thanks for everything you and the other guys/girls are doing. We really appreciate it


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Sadly I have no money.

But my thoughts are with Syrillian

do any of the proceeds go to him directly? for medical coverage?


----------



## th3illusiveman

wow, i''m glad i found this forum.

This place makes me feel good about people. Unfortunately i cannot donate but a Massive thumbs up to those who do. And i wish you the best Syrillian!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

I have this as my BBM status. hopefully people who don't know about this yet will message me. It's the least i could do, he's helped me so many times. And he's a nice guy, no one deserves this.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself;12819332*
> Sadly I have no money.
> 
> But my thoughts are with Syrillian
> 
> do any of the proceeds go to him directly? for medical coverage?


As per OP he doesn't want any money coming to him directly; it's going to American Cancer Society in his honor and the other half to establish an OCN Folding Farm with two high-powered rigs to start.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Man I do despise Paypals operating ethics. We can get this sorted without them. I have to say this because its jut my opinion, but screw paypal and everything they stand for!


----------



## azcrazy

yea enterprise i ahve been there too many times,

an dim sadly telling u have no cash right now but i will help, sooner or later


----------



## MeeMoo220

What a load of crap. Smasher, please keep us up to date on when and how we can start to re-donate without having Paypal stick their noses in our business.


----------



## Concorde105

Unfortunately I'm rather strapped for cash, so I'm unable to donate. However, I will be setting up everything I can for folding. Time to stop being lazy about that stuff.


----------



## Sin100

So gift money was sent to admin and paypal said "what is all this money for?? ey?? explain yourself" admin should of told them to mind their own dam business! At the end of the day it IS a gift and it goes towards charity, the raffle was a side thing and had nothing to do with the main goal. My view on PayPal has seriously been damaged and I hope there is someone from PayPal reading this now.

Is there any other service we can use that doesn't try to rip you off every chance they get? That way, the wonderful and caring donations from the overclock.net community can continue.

EDIT: MAN! they even charged a cancellation fee of $0.15 (for my $15). That is unbelievable, a cancellation doesn't negatively affect them in any way financially, they are acting like banks..


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

why not split the donations between the mods as gifts instead of directly to one PP acct?
it's not like they are gonna watch every single person (mod) on ocn and watch they are getting gifts for a donation?

just a thought


----------



## SmasherBasher

Thanks guys. I'm beside myself. There is a big knot in my stomach now. Talk about a kick in the nuts.

I'm at a loss.....Best I can do is rally the troops and get everyone ready to donate (tentatively tomorrow evening) and then we can get the funds right back where they were. (OVER $2000 not including admin's match!!!)
As for hardware, I just don't know. There's a lot of good stuff and I wanted to see it go back to you guys. (Remember it wasn't for me, it was to give back to the community.) I don't know that we'll be able to see the end result we wanted due to Paypal probably watching us by now ready to flip the kill switch again should they see something to ruffle their panties.

This will shed some light:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

Just so members know - PayPal referenced a note in a paypal payment that said "raffle" in it and cross-referenced that with the URL which the payment came from which clearly said it was for a raffle.


----------



## losttsol

Very sorry to hear this. Syrillian has helped me numerous times in the past. I've been here for a while now and he is one of the members I think of as an original OCN gangster when I see his name. I donated $20, but not for a raffle or anything. You can keep it for a good cause. I hope the cancer wasn't caused by all those electo-magnetic waves emanating from your overclocked rigs Syrillian . I hear high voltage can do that.


----------



## kremtok

It's good that admin was honest, but it's disappointing that PayPal would prohibit the donation event because of the associated raffle. I'd like to think that PayPal would offer to work something out before saying it's a no-go, but we don't have the full story so we shouldn't judge.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well my stuff shipped out today so it's gonna be by the end of the week when it gets to you, im sure we can come up with something between now and then. i see no reason to send stuff back.


----------



## X-Nine

Might wanna edit the OP, Smasher. That way no one donates in the meantime until things get sorted. I will donate again when the time comes, as I was refunded. I'm not here for a prize anyway, I'm here to support Syr.


----------



## Sin100

Also, rest assure, I am ready to donate again any time. It will be slightly less due to paypal currency conversion charges and paypal cancellation charges.


----------



## FannBlade

I've run into this before. It has to do with corporation being "non profit organization". or not. It's not just a PayPal rule. It really put in place to protect the public and those that choose to skim on taxes. No way they can tell if OCN is on the level. PayPals need to be sent for goods and not donations.


----------



## rmp459

Paypal in my case did not charge a cancellation fee, but did a stellar job at placing my funds in "Temporary Hold."

I am furious given the circumstances of this all.


----------



## falconkaji

My payment was through PayPal, but came out of my bank account. It hasn't shown up in my bank, and my PayPal balance is $0.00, with my donation and refund listed as complete. Would the money normally stay in my PayPal account, or is it on it's way to my bank and just not reflected yet?

I'm sure it'll turn up eventually, and then I can send it right back.


----------



## pzyko80

get well syr


----------



## ThaJoker

no offence but shouldnt the money to to him directly to pay for idk say medical bills and to help his family. not go to a pupose that has no justifiable means towards helping him now, rather than in twenty years when [email protected] actually see's some benifets. i may be outta line and i think the donation to the cancer fund on his behalf is good but i thought that the donations were going to him not so you can [email protected] on his behalf.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThaJoker*


no offence but shouldnt the money to to him directly to pay for idk say medical bills and to help his family. not go to a pupose that has no justifiable means towards helping him now, rather than in twenty years when [email protected] actually see's some benifets. i may be outta line and i think the donation to the cancer fund on his behalf is good but i thought that the donations were going to him not so you can [email protected] on his behalf.


He said in another thread that all of his medical is taken care of since he's a veteran and that donations should go to a good cause.


----------



## ThaJoker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


He said in another thread that all of his medical is taken care of since he's a veteran and that donations should go to a good cause.


ok thanks. well thats good then lets hope he gets well.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Just because we have to start over doesnt mean we are down for the count.


----------



## usmcz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Just because we have to start over doesnt mean we are down for the count.


Standing by to re-donate. Do not care about raffle (although I thought it was a cool/neat idea to bring the whole community together). I will have to wait until the funds "clear" to re-donate, since paypal has them locked. Luckily they did not charge me any fees for the refund or they would be getting an earful non-stop until it was fixed.


----------



## fr0st.

That's just stupid.

Well, ready to re donate again.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well I am glad all of it will still go ahead, never thought for a moment that it would not anyway. Paypal really need to get a life and also stop charging for everything. They will start charging a login fee soon.

Oh and Smasher check your Pm's !


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fr0st.*


That's just stupid.

Well, ready to re donate again.


I know Syr wants us to fold as much as we can, which I am already doing 24/7, do you think the money would be better invested in something to help get more folding points, guys?


----------



## AyeYo

SmasherBasher, can you please PM me back. I'd like to get this payment sorted out. I haven't received a refund, so I don't know if my money has actually gone through or not.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AyeYo;12823245*
> SmasherBasher, can you please PM me back. I'd like to get this payment sorted out. I haven't received a refund, so I don't know if my money has actually gone through or not.


Please be patient, the volume of Pm's is LARGE as such there will be delay as it is not only yourself that is caught up in the annoyance Paypal has caused. You will be contacted I promise


----------



## pez

I missed what happened with paypal? But I'll be able to contribute a little bit once it is fixed







. If I can spare $4-5 on iPhone apps, I can spare $5 for this







.


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm going to be completely honest here. I'd feel much more comfortable donating if all of my money went towards an honour donation to the american cancer society in Syrillian's name. Even as an avid folder i think this is the best course of action.

Or was the issue with paypal purely because of the "raffle"?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12824597*
> I'm going to be completely honest here. I'd feel much more comfortable donating if all of my money went towards an honour donation to the american cancer society in Syrillian's name. Even as an avid folder i think this is the best course of action.
> 
> *Or was the issue with paypal purely because of the "raffle"*?


Yes. That was the whole thing behind it. Paypal considers a raffle to be gambling because people are taking a chance with money that they may or may not win something.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildfire99;12795546*
> ok, well how do we force him to accept cash donations?


He will take is his bicep and crush your head if you attempt to.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12824597*
> I'm going to be completely honest here. I'd feel much more comfortable donating if all of my money went towards an honour donation to the american cancer society in Syrillian's name. Even as an avid folder i think this is the best course of action.
> 
> Or was the issue with paypal purely because of the "raffle"?


As I understand it, PayPal has been triggered that money is being donated for a raffle and it included a link to this thread. Now Admin HAVE to refund all money received and the PayPal account is locked. So he can't even accept money going to charity that is not part of the raffle.

I would love to participate in this but missing several pieces. Sub'd for further announcement.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12824657*
> Yes. That was the whole thing behind it. Paypal considers a raffle to be gambling because people are taking a chance with money that they may or may not win something.


I see. That's a setback but i know we'll land on our feet. I'm subscribed now for further announcements.


----------



## CarFreak302

Just got my refund e-mail, waiting to re-donate once this is figured out.


----------



## Shadowclock

Hope the donations open up again soon. I'd like to show my support even if not too much.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.;12823038*
> I know Syr wants us to fold as much as we can, which I am already doing 24/7, do you think the money would be better invested in something to help get more folding points, guys?


It's a 50/50 split in donations with half going straight to ACS and half going to build 2 folding rigs. There have been several large and helpful surprises on the rig side, so that fraction may in time be swung more towards ACS. Smasher will make the proper announcements as things continue to develop but Folding is definitely in the game plan here.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Good game paypal. way to screw things up.

sub'd


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Its all getting worked out guys so sit tight


----------



## Microsis

I would really like to donate to this. Paypal has been pissing me off lately too by limiting my account...


----------



## SmasherBasher

DONATIONS ARE A GO

REPEAT

DONATIONS ARE A GO

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhanger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12826216*
> DONATIONS ARE A GO
> 
> REPEAT
> 
> DONATIONS ARE A GO
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


My donation has been resent


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12826216*
> DONATIONS ARE A GO
> 
> REPEAT
> 
> DONATIONS ARE A GO
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


$15 re-sent.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Glad to see Paypal is now sorted. At least it was not down for too long.


----------



## Krusher33

$10 sent. To be honest I wish I could empty my account but that be no bueno.


----------



## CarFreak302

So PayPal says my donation has a temporary hold, does that mean it will auto re-send the money? Cause I can't donate more than I sent earlier so sending it 2 times would be not good for me.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Re-sent


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Updated the OP with new information
Quote:


> *Hardware Donations*
> 
> With regards to the hardware donations that were previously meant for a raffle event. Due to the issues with Paypals TOS we have now changed how we are going to go about this. We are now going to be holding a charity auction of the donated hardware. All proceeds will go towards the selected charity for this event which is the American Cancer Society.
> 
> Members who have donated hardware and shipped it to SmasherBasher already at this point will be asked if they wish for their hardware to be shipped back to them or if they wish for their dontated hardware to be put forward for the charity auction. A new thread with more details of the charity auction will be created shortly. We feel its best to keep the hardware donations seperate from the monetary donation thread.
> 
> More on the Charity Auction soon ! Watch this space for a link
> 
> Thanks,
> *ENTERPRISE*


----------



## Sin100

Very good compromise I think.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Thanks, E









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## SongofStorms

Glad you got things sorted:applaud:. I'm gonna get paid in a few days and I was gonna save some of that for new parts, looks like I can donate more and maybe score something nice at the auction now.


----------



## Nostrano

Couldn't you just use something like "just giving" so people can donate straight to the charity, I personally would be much more comfortable knowing that all my money was actually being used for good


----------



## SmasherBasher

Also, any member that planned or plans to donate hardware for the auction we will have, please PM me asap to set up shipping arrangements. Items will not be auctioned off until they are in a staff members posession, except in special circumstances, such as very large or fragile items

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## falconkaji

I'll be donating again, but PayPal still has a hold placed on my money. Lame!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Truly sorry about that. Words cant describe my anger
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;12828357*
> I'll be donating again, but PayPal still has a hold placed on my money. Lame!


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## HobieCat

Donation re-sent


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thanks to all those re-donating due to the Paypal issue, we all appreciate the dedication


----------



## kremtok

Re-donation in!


----------



## myerz635

Re-donated!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12828498*
> Thanks to all those re-donating due to the Paypal issue, *we all appreciate the dedication
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You have no idea how grateful I am to have it behind me. Yesterday was very stresful. Took 6 months off my life.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12828653*
> You have no idea how grateful I am to have it behind me. Yesterday was very stresful. Took 6 months off my life.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Yeah I know what it is like when a well laid plan suddenly goes out from underneath you. Its not cool

However we are back on track which is great:drunken:


----------



## B3RGY

All i can do is make a syrillian avatar sorry


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3RGY;12828863*
> All i can do is make a syrillian avatar sorry


And it's awesome!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3RGY;12828863*
> All i can do is make a syrillian avatar sorry


Why are you sorry mate?









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3RGY;12828863*
> All i can do is make a syrillian avatar sorry


Any support is good support


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Glad to hear the Paypal issue has been resolved. I'm still down for donating tomorrow when I get paid







The raffle was of no interest to me anyways.


----------



## Mr.Steve

Got my old Athlon 64 (Venice core) system up and running just to fold on his behaf. First I overclocked it to 2.8 with pure FSB and a little voltage







, it shall fold till it blows!


----------



## BradleyW

This is amazing support and i am really sad for the member. I know him well within the community and have recieved much help from this member in the past. Thank you.


----------



## XanderDylan

I dont have any money to donate I dont have a job and I'm poor but I got 6 WU's done since 2:50. I'll keep on folding for Syrillian though!


----------



## Sethy666

Re-donation sent.

Im also dedicating my Foldathon and upcoming Chimp Challenge efforts to Syrillian.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


You have no idea how grateful I am to have it behind me. Yesterday was very stresful. Took 6 months off my life.


Probably was due more to the _activities_ yesterday than the PayPal...


----------



## oliverw92

Donated $30 to the cause


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XanderDylan*


I dont have any money to donate I dont have a job and I'm poor but I got 6 WU's done since 2:50. I'll keep on folding for Syrillian though!


That's great, keep up the great work !


----------



## SS_Patrick

I am a little upset about this. I donated mainly for the folding hardware to fold for him. There is just something in me that is hesitant to give to these big non-profit organizations. Anyways the refund went back to my bank so once it clears there I'll send more.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Bump. Auction thread is live! First item begins at 8pm Pacific time.


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Bump. Auction thread is live! First item begins at 8pm Pacific time.


Sounds really good!


----------



## DuDeInThEmOoN42

Donated, I have long held respect for Syrillian, and I wish him and his family/friends the best. Let's beat cancer!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick;12832885*
> I am a little upset about this. I donated mainly for the folding hardware to fold for him. There is just something in me that is hesitant to give to these big non-profit organizations. Anyways the refund went back to my bank so once it clears there I'll send more.


Just to be clear, there is money going to Folding hardware in his honor out of the donations recieved.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;12833840*
> Just to be clear, there is money going to Folding hardware in his honor out of the donations recieved.


Actually, it's going to both folding hardware AND the American Cancer Society


----------



## Clox

Okay just re-donated, sorry for all the hassle you guys went through with Paypal.


----------



## Miki

It's okay bro, and thank you for re donating to this cause. I hope everyone that had donated does the same.


----------



## mega_option101

Seems as though I have missed out on a lot :/

Thanks to all those re-donating and to those working hard to make this possible


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12833868*
> Actually, it's going to both folding hardware AND the American Cancer Society


I read this
Quote:


> With regards to the hardware donations that were previously meant for a raffle event. Due to the issues with Paypals TOS we have now changed how we are going to go about this. We are now going to be holding a charity auction of the donated hardware. *All proceeds will go towards the selected charity for this event which is the American Cancer Society.
> *


And it confused me. I'll re-send the money


----------



## falconkaji

Well according to PayPal my money wont be un-held until Friday.

What a turd.

Anyhow, I'll re-donate on Friday. Whoo!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;12833840*
> Just to be clear, there is money going to Folding hardware in his honor out of the donations recieved.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12833868*
> Actually, it's going to both folding hardware AND the American Cancer Society


Isn't that what I said? ...What I was trying to say anyway







Sorry for confusing anyone!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick;12836713*
> I read this
> 
> And it confused me. I'll re-send the money


See Smasher's post above. The problem with the raffle was that the PayPal considered it gambling/against TOS and shut down the donations.

Now that donations are back up, the money coming in is going to ACS and Folding hardware.

There is also an auction that was started, using donated hardware (to replace the raffle), with the proceeds of the auction being added to the donations in this thread, for the same split between ACS and Folding gear.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Great job so far guys! Keep them coming! Will update once I hear from admin
Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## computeruler

My bank account is almost empty, but I donated $10.


----------



## Miki

$100 re-donated. ^_^


----------



## SmasherBasher

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

I was blessed to have syrillian answer one of my questions


----------



## MeeMoo220

Re-donating when I get to a PC. Cheers!


----------



## Laurifer

Donation sent! sorry it could not be more but i'm glad to have helped out.


----------



## CarFreak302

Re-donated!


----------



## MSIalex

Something special coming from us soon.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex;12845848*
> Something special coming from us soon.










So I hear! Can't wait brother! Show us the goods!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex;12845848*
> Something special coming from us soon.










for all the hard work on your end Alex, thanks for the support!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12845882*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I hear! Can't wait brother! Show us the goods!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Guys, please don't forget to post your OCN username in the notes of the transaction. Thanks!


----------



## 06tb06

Does anyone know Syrillians current spiritual state?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *06tb06;12845979*
> Does anyone know Syrillians current spiritual state?


Meaning his denomination?


----------



## Nightz2k

I did read up on all of this _(including Syr's post)_, really wish I could help, but finacial situation sucks.

I wish the best for Syrillian, he's been a mentor here and I'm sure most of us would love to do even a ¼ of what he's done. His mods are inspiring and even educational.









It's just awesome what the OCN community is doing, you guys rock!


----------



## 06tb06

Quote:


> Meaning his denomination?


Yes


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Just donated $5.00. I have always considered Syrillian the Confucius of OCN with all of his inspirational and wise posts.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12845923*
> Guys, please don't forget to post your OCN username in the notes of the transaction. Thanks!


Dang it to heck I forgot! Sorry!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Re-submitted donation, love you Syr


----------



## nagle3092

Just donated, I forgot to put my screen name in the notes though


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Remember to check out our Charity Auction. All goes to the American Cancer Society.


----------



## pez

Alright, donated $5 like I said I would







. I get paid on 4/1, so I'll see what else I can squeeze out







. This is really great of you guys to be doing this for Syr







.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex;12845848*
> Something special coming from us soon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12845882*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I hear! Can't wait brother! Show us the goods!


For auction?


----------



## SmasherBasher

No.


----------



## Krusher33

Oh gosh you guys are tease.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;12852109*
> Oh gosh you guys are tease.


The best way to be It gets your attention lol.


----------



## airbozo

Anyone know what type of cancer Syrillian has?

When the weather gets nicer it would be nice to take a ride up to Sac and drop off a goodie basket or something.

Anyone else in Norcal up for this?


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airbozo;12853369*
> Anyone know what type of cancer Syrillian has?
> 
> When the weather gets nicer it would be nice to take a ride up to Sac and drop off a goodie basket or something.
> 
> Anyone else in Norcal up for this?


Believe he has small-cell lung cancer, but I need to double check. It's in his OT thread.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;12853846*
> Believe he has small-cell lung cancer, but I need to double check. It's in his OT thread.


If that is the case then he may be a viable candidate for the Cyber Knife. Most people do not know about this system and t is extremely effective in certain circumstances like lung cancer. Not trying to sound like an advertisement here, but I designed and build (OK, now my jr guys are building it) the equipment rack that controls this unit and just want to pass on some cool tech that may help another member.

I may just PM him and see if he knows about this system or not...


----------



## Krusher33

I'm intrigued. Is there a web site?


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;12854967*
> I'm intrigued. Is there a web site?


Cyber Knife

Videos showing success stories and how the thing operates HERE.


----------



## Sin100

How are we looking on the fresh donations? I hope everyone re-donated to the cause!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airbozo;12855306*
> Cyber Knife
> 
> Videos showing success stories and how the thing operates HERE.


I sail against a guy out here who underwent a similar thing, got him free of prostate cancer and back on the water in <6 months or something crazy. He renamed the boat Robotic Oncology; not sure if that's the treatment or what...


----------



## SilverPotato

Just donated my last bit of cash for syr!

As we Starcrafters say:
*Syrillian fighting!!!*


----------



## SmasherBasher

we are at about 1/4 of what we originally had this far in.


----------



## falconkaji

Re-donated! Sorry I took so long, PayPal had my durn money on hold forever!

Also, only 1/4? That's crazy...


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12860344*
> we are at about 1/4 of what we originally had this far in.


1/4! what!
Well I do know bank transfers from paypal can take a while to refund then resend.
It would be nice to send a lot of money to cancer research in Syrillians name and set up a decent folding farm in his name.
Together we really can make a huge difference, research is the most important thing to tackle these diseases and unfortunately equipment costs money. I have a lot of respect for non-profit organisations so I do give when I can.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12845923*
> Guys, please don't forget to post your OCN username in the notes of the transaction. Thanks!










I cant remember if I did that or not, as I used the Paypal shortcut on the first page. That detail was not listed in my transaction record...

Its says the money went through to OCN, thats all that matters to me.


----------



## slickwilly

airbozo if you take the trip to visit syrillian drop me a PM I live in Vacaville, about 30 minutes from Sac.


----------



## epidemic

Have $50 more on me.


----------



## AyeYo

Updated donations list coming? I'm still wondering whether mine went through or not. I had some issues with Paypal and apparently so did Admin (at the time).


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airbozo;12853369*
> Anyone know what type of cancer Syrillian has?
> 
> When the weather gets nicer it would be nice to take a ride up to Sac and drop off a goodie basket or something.
> 
> Anyone else in Norcal up for this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;12861763*
> airbozo if you take the trip to visit syrillian drop me a PM I live in Vacaville, about 30 minutes from Sac.


I didnt realize he was so close, I would be down


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thanks again to all who have donated!


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12860344*
> we are at about 1/4 of what we originally had this far in.


Could be folks holding out for the auction in addition to the refund delays.


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok;12866820*
> Could be folks holding out for the auction in addition to the refund delays.


Very good idea, it all goes to the same pot!


----------



## falconkaji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok;12866820*
> Could be folks holding out for the auction in addition to the refund delays.


Good point. If you can get some nice gear, and help a good cause, it's a win-win.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;12873663*
> 
> Good point. If you can get some nice gear, and help a good cause, it's a win-win.


Very much so!


----------



## Eaglake

I always wanted to do something good, now I got chance. so i've donated some money to help out


----------



## falconkaji

How are we doing on donations?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Won't have another update until tomrrow at the soonest.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well total so far for the *HARDWARE AUCTION* sits at $365 and thats only 2 items sold, not doing to bad hehe.

Will have to wait for Smasher to get info from Admin on the totals so far for the Donations to Paypal


----------



## kcuestag

I will be making both of my Sapphire HD6970s to Fold for Syrillian.

I know it's not a lot, but I am completely broke after I paid for my University's sign up fee for next September.

But yeah, I hope these 6970s serve him of help somehow.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12887874*
> I will be making both of my Sapphire HD6970s to Fold for Syrillian.
> 
> I know it's not a lot, but I am completely broke after I paid for my University's sign up fee for next September.
> 
> But yeah, I hope these 6970s serve him of help somehow.


Folding for the cause is just as good as any monetary donation


----------



## Stefy

Does my Paypal account has to be verified to donate?


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy;12893158*
> Does my Paypal account has to be verified to donate?


I don't think so...


----------



## SmasherBasher

Nope. All that means is that you don't have a bank account linked to it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy;12893158*
> Does my Paypal account has to be verified to donate?


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## mfb412

folding away 24/7 on my GTX 460 for Syr


----------



## Shadowclock

Finally remembered to make my donation after the paypal glitch....did we make 5k yet?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Halfway there including admins contribution
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowclock;12917875*
> Finally remembered to make my donation after the paypal glitch....did we make 5k yet?


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Orzornn

Donated 3 dollars, not much but my PayPal account has near nothing left in it after buying a few things of eBay, but hey, every bit counts!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Every little helps buddy, Keep donating people. This all goes for a great cause !

You will get good Karma







*


----------



## falconkaji

Half way to 5k isn't bad, especially once the auction is added in.

But we can still do better...

Everyone dig under your couch cushions for change!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;12924872*
> Half way to 5k isn't bad, especially once the auction is added in.
> 
> But we can still do better...
> 
> Everyone dig under your couch cushions for change!


That and the wifes purse







Of course I am not advocating stealing


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12928259*
> That and the wifes purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am not advocating stealing


Hey, if you are married, it IS your purse....


----------



## XiDillon

SICK!? No Way! I hope the man gets better. I cant afford anything to give


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airbozo;12929526*
> Hey, if you are married, it IS your purse....


I like your thinking, Right guys you heard the man. If you are married, go get that purse !


----------



## Krusher33

Seriously... there's a reason why it weighs 10+ lbs.


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airbozo;12929526*
> Hey, if you are married, it IS your purse....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12929886*
> I like your thinking, Right guys you heard the man. If you are married, go get that purse !


...but then again, it is also HER wallet...


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airbozo;12931430*
> ...but then again, it is also HER wallet...


And HER computer...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airbozo;12931430*
> ...but then again, it is also HER wallet...


----------



## Mjolnir

Oh man, I was afraid something like this had happened when I kept seeing avatars changing. So sorry to hear of syrillian's illness. I've been kinda out of the loop because I've been with my wife who is fighting Hodgkins and just got a stem cell transplant last week, so I feel for him and his family. I wish the best for him and his.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## StormX2

I wish i could put the Livestrong image in my Sig, its just that I took a vow to never change my Avatar Except for the nifty Christmas hat version that Ecchi made for me.

I hope things work out ok for you Syrillian, your someone I have paid a lot of attention to over the years that ive been part of this Community.

An Inspiration to all

I am sure he will learn to overclock the chemo (im sorry that i am not well informed of his type of treatment)


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2;12937383*
> I wish i could put the Livestrong image in my Sig, its just that I took a vow to never change my Avatar Except for the nifty Christmas hat version that Ecchi made for me.
> 
> I hope things work out ok for you Syrillian, your someone I have paid a lot of attention to over the years that ive been part of this Community.
> 
> An Inspiration to all
> 
> I am sure he will learn to overclock the chemo (im sorry that i am not well informed of his type of treatment)


I never saw or heard this 'vow'...

I wish I had some space in my sig for the link, which is currently right on the limits of characters and code characters, but I'm gonna change my avatar now...been meaning to do it for a week, just that I've been mainly on my BB, so it is slow and can't upload/attach files here...


----------



## MushkinNick

Hey Smasher. Was going through my hardware closet the other day. Found a brand-new Cooler Master V6. You want that for the auction? Shoot me a PM and LMK. I opened it, but never used it.

Yes. I have a hardware closet. Don't ask.

Note to mods: This is outside my functions as a hardware rep. Just a personal donation.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MushkinNick;12945630*
> Hey Smasher. Was going through my hardware closet the other day. Found a brand-new Cooler Master V6. You want that for the auction? Shoot me a PM and LMK. I opened it, but never used it.
> 
> Yes. I have a hardware closet. Don't ask.
> 
> Note to mods: This is outside my functions as a hardware rep. Just a personal donation.


That is very thoughtful of you


----------



## Krusher33

Ribbon banner at top of page.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MushkinNick;12945630*
> Hey Smasher. Was going through my hardware closet the other day. Found a brand-new Cooler Master V6. You want that for the auction? Shoot me a PM and LMK. I opened it, but never used it.
> 
> Yes. I have a hardware closet. Don't ask.
> 
> Note to mods: This is outside my functions as a hardware rep. Just a personal donation.


Visit your PM box. I will be able to sort this !









Thanks for your kind gesture


----------



## BFRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;12945795*
> Ribbon banner at top of page.


I was hoping that would get noticed...









I have an unopened Rocketfish/Lian Li case. I can donate that if you think it would be helpful. I bought 3, gave one to Burn and using one. The other is just sitting in my attic collecting dust.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BFRD;12945833*
> I was hoping that would get noticed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an unopened Rocketfish/Lian Li case. I can donate that if you think it would be helpful. I bought 3, gave one to Burn and using one. The other is just sitting in my attic collecting dust.


Sling me a PM mate if you want to donate and we can work out the details


----------



## Run N. Gun

Love the ribbon at the top of the site. Very well done!


----------



## SmasherBasher

!!!!!!!

It seems I have missed quite a bit since yesterday. We are babysitting a 6 yr old girl with ADHD so I have my hands full until later this afternoon. Sweet kid, but my God what a handful!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12946053*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!
> 
> It seems I have missed quite a bit since yesterday. We are babysitting a 6 yr old girl with ADHD so I have my hands full until later this afternoon. Sweet kid, but my God what a handful!!!


Good thing I can take the heat lol. My keyboard is going to blow up lol. Having to keep up with Bids' Pm's, additions..my lord lol


----------



## Singular1ty

I honestly would donate if I could, but I'm not old enough (I turn 18 this april 26).

Good luck.


----------



## Shiveron

I will donate as soon as I get paid. I think this has also inspired me to put my rig to work folding.


----------



## vinton13

I love how we all are supporting each other. Hard to find today.


----------



## Timlander

You guys should get some T-Shirts made and sell them to members on here. Or takes orders for T-Shirts then order them. Another good fund raiser.


----------



## h00chi3

Syr, brother from another mother, I just want you to know that you and your family are in my prayers!


----------



## burning-skies

wow, cant believe i have missed this thread.

what a massive amount of support the OCN community has given.

when i get home i will donate some cash, after seeing my sister with [terminal] cancer a few years ago, it really is heart breaking.

my best wishes and thoughts go out to Syrillian, together we can beat cancer.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

God be with him. I couldn't even dream for this much support from OCN if anything remotely close to this would happen to me. I really wish I had the wealth to donate to charities like this. For now all I can do is fold.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13;12946205*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how we all are supporting each other. Hard to find today.


Indeed. Its always good to help each other because at the end of the day we only have each other


----------



## saint19

I don't have money now for donation (Japan E-quake), but next month with new payment from my job I will donate.


----------



## frizo

I haven't been a member of this site for long and I don't recall ever interacting with Syrillian, but my grandmother went through a similar ordeal. I wish him and his family the very best.

Donated.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Thanks for putting up that banner at the top, nobody can miss this now!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yeah the banner is great. Thanks BFRD !


----------



## tats

I can donate a single slot GTS 450....


----------



## Nautilus

Hasn't he said in his thread that it is incurable type of cancer? so?

edit: i believe donations are to keep him alive as long as possible. well. good cause.


----------



## Sin0822

hey man, i don't have much money to give, but i was just diagnosed with stage 1b non seminoma, i was told its the best kind of cancer to get, I guess I am lucky. I hope you pull through it man, just stay strong, i have to go through two rounds of chemo as well.

Stay strong!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tats;12946867*
> i can donate a single slot gts 450....


ygpm


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus;12947059*
> Hasn't he said in his thread that it is incurable type of cancer? so?
> 
> edit: i believe donations are to keep him alive as long as possible. well. good cause.


Donations are not to him actually. He has said he's good to go financially and medically. He requested that we donate to Cancer Society instead and to fold.


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;12947210*
> Donations are not to him actually. He has said he's good to go financially and medically. He requested that we donate to Cancer Society instead and to fold.


I admire Syrillian. No selfish thoughts.


----------



## paperKuts

Wow, it's so good to see everyone pull together on this (and not another crysis 2 thread) sorry, I jest....Cancer is a tough one to deal with, it has deeply affected my close family and also my girlfriends close family so I understand how hard it is for the people around Syrillian and the man him self right now, if I had a million pounds I'd donate it, damn!! If I had 5 I would donate it to but I'm unemployed and broke







I do want to help and I have a classic, almost mint condition, AMD Athlon x64 Dual core for donation, please PM me if this can help the auction at all.

My thoughts go out to Syrillian and his family!

Stay strong brother

James


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperkuts;12949212*
> wow, it's so good to see everyone pull together on this (and not another crysis 2 thread) sorry, i jest....cancer is a tough one to deal with, it has deeply affected my close family and also my girlfriends close family so i understand how hard it is for the people around syrillian and the man him self right now, if i had a million pounds i'd donate it, damn!! If i had 5 i would donate it to but i'm unemployed and broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do want to help and i have a classic, almost mint condition, amd athlon x64 dual core for donation, please pm me if this can help the auction at all.
> 
> My thoughts go out to syrillian and his family!
> 
> Stay strong brother
> 
> james


ygpm:d


----------



## Zero4549




----------



## tryceo

Is there a way to send a check? I recently won some money at the local science fair, and they gave me a $25 check... I really have no use for it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryceo;12950542*
> Is there a way to send a check? I recently won some money at the local science fair, and they gave me a $25 check... I really have no use for it.


You could give SmasherBasher a PM and see if that possible


----------



## B3RGY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paperKuts;12949212*
> Wow, it's so good to see everyone pull together on this (and not another crysis 2 thread) sorry, I jest....Cancer is a tough one to deal with, it has deeply affected my close family and also my girlfriends close family so I understand how hard it is for the people around Syrillian and the man him self right now, if I had a million pounds I'd donate it, damn!! If I had 5 I would donate it to but I'm unemployed and broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to help and I have a classic, almost mint condition, AMD Athlon x64 Dual core for donation, please PM me if this can help the auction at all.
> 
> My thoughts go out to Syrillian and his family!
> 
> Stay strong brother
> 
> James


i thought luxembourg was where the rich people went!
but back on topic, its hard to stay strong when you have something as serious as syrillian does, cheers to him for staying strong


----------



## robbo2

I'm all for supporting syrillian. I think cancer is a terrible disease and I have donated money for this cause but it was to the Cancer Council Australia. They are a fantastic organization that do great non government funded work. Just getting into the spirit of this for syr.


----------



## SmasherBasher

$3512.62 including admin's match. Not quite where we were when the snafu with Paypal happened.

Who wants to make that big $500 contribution and get us over the $4k mark where we were? Special prize for grabs for that lucky person.


----------



## R00ST3R

I don't have much to donate, but I can spare a 20 spot, and have done so.


----------



## SmasherBasher




----------



## Liighthead

as much as i would like to donate, i carnt sorry.

had 1 of my aunty's baby twins pass from cancer.. hope syrillian gets better..


----------



## Coopa

Cancer is just and intruder in a nice rig. Hope Syrillian gets better.


----------



## FearMeansControl

I'm glad to know that $50 has a better path ahead of it now


----------



## GuardianOdin

getting errors trying to click the links in the first post. May or may not be my connection =/


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin;12954663*
> getting errors trying to click the links in the first post. May or may not be my connection =/


Worked for me just now.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I just donated 20 USD


----------



## dudemanppl

ONE HUNDREE DORRRUUUU!!!
/caps


----------



## AdmRose

Donated $10. I'd donate $1,000 if I could spare it. Lost my mother to cancer 21 years ago this April 8.


----------



## cayennemist




----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cayennemist;12956389*


Nice job dude. But I had my hopes up that it was Syr himself.









Edit: In fact, consider me April fool'd.


----------



## ndoggfromhell

Sorry for Syr... I'll have to increase my folding efforts even more. No hardware to spare or I'd definitely donate.


----------



## FXTOi7

Would you take a Phenom II x3 720BE as a donation?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Nice job dude. But I had my hopes up that it was Syr himself.









Edit: In fact, consider me April fool'd.


I don't think it was meant as an April Fool...

BTW, hope you don't mind that I've "borrowed" the avatar there, *Cayennemist*...


----------



## Z Overlord

Do the folding at home clients use both cpu and gpu? Or do I still need 2 different clients?


----------



## charlie97

Fold for Diabetes.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord;12963641*
> Do the folding at home clients use both cpu and gpu? Or do I still need 2 different clients?


The most recent client will manage them for you. You can tell it to run any combination of CPU and GPU, then let it be or start and stop as you see fit.


----------



## drjoey1500

...and if you've made it this far in this thread without feeling sad...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cayennemist;12956389*


/waits for the thumbs up pic to make it into an avatar


----------



## sniper007

Donation sent!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikepahl318*


Would you take a Phenom II x3 720BE as a donation?


Check your PM'S









Just as a note if you want to make a hardware donation please PM me !


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12970090*
> Check your PM'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as a note if you want to make a hardware donation please PM me !


Maybe that needs to go in the OP...









[If it is there already, then remember: the effectiveness of your communication can be measured in the response you get...]


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Maybe that needs to go in the OP...









[If it is there already, then remember: the effectiveness of your communication can be measured in the response you get...]


It is in the OP now. Was in the OP of the other thread however. Had some fantastic donations though so all is good







The more the better.


----------



## exnihilo

Donated.

Syr, you've been an inspiration bro. Good luck in your journey and I wish you all of the best!

cg


----------



## skyn3t

Donate sent








OCN Rocks


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


Donate sent








OCN Rocks












I hope Syrillian can see this.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12983392*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Syrillian can see this.


I am sure he will once he gets back on


----------



## cj3waker

I would be more keen on bidding or donating if 100% went to something more substantial, not new hardware for you, no offense.


----------



## SmasherBasher

for who? Surely that wasn't directed at me...









I think you should be very clear in what you meant by the word "you".


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cj3waker*


I would be more keen on bidding or donating if 100% went to something more substantial, not new hardware for you, no offense.


Yeah because Smasher really has nothing better to do than "borrow" the honest donations for his own personal gain.


----------



## cdoublejj

lululz spared 2.50, figured something was better than nothing.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cj3waker;12992724*
> I would be more keen on bidding or donating if 100% went to something more substantial, not new hardware for you, no offense.


Have you even read the first post?







... no offense.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cj3waker;12992724*
> I would be more keen on bidding or donating if 100% went to something more substantial, not new hardware for you, no offense.


You've got the wrong idea. The hardware that he will be running will be for the [email protected] project, which does not benefit him in any way whatsoever. In fact, as I understand it, he will further donate the money required to power the hardware that has your thong knotted up. If your concern is that your bid or donation won't go to something 'substantial,' then certainly you should keep your hard-earned dollars to yourself, but you should not by any means express your uninformed indignation here. It's simply bad taste.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok;12992995*
> You've got the wrong idea. The hardware that he will be running will be for the [email protected] project, which does not benefit him in any way whatsoever. In fact, as I understand it, he will further donate the money required to power the hardware that has your thong knotted up. If your concern is that your bid or donation won't go to something 'substantial,' then certainly you should keep your hard-earned dollars to yourself, but you should not by any means express your uninformed indignation here. It's simply bad taste.


What you did there. I see it.









Please guys, do not turn this thread into an argument. It is here for one purpose. Let's not lose sight of that.


----------



## Clox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cj3waker;12992724*
> I would be more keen on bidding or donating if 100% went to something more substantial, not new hardware for you, no offense.


Did you not read the first page? This is a great cause and the hardware will be used to contribute points for the OCN folding team, the power bill will be paid by the lucky person who is in possession of all the hardware. Maybe after a few months he will want to pass it on to another member?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12792914*
> 
> 1.50% of proceeds will go directly to the American Cancer Society in Syrillian's honor as a gift to help in any way possible..
> 2.50% of proceeds will be used to purchase new [email protected] equipment to help the cause for all mankind., which will run at my residence as part of the Community Folding Project.


On another note, is there no donors list anymore or just a tally of donations so far? Sorry if there is and I missed it.


----------



## honsbeek

My Heart goes out from Seoul South Korea , You can beat this mother !!!!


----------



## sp4wners

Wish I could donate some hardware but we live on different continents







I even can't donate with Paypal :/ Folding is all I can do and I hope this will help. Be strong man!


----------



## SmasherBasher

There was a list, but the problem is, people didn't pay attention and didn't include their names on OCN so we had no way to recognize them. Turned into a snafu


----------



## lowkickqop

I would donate if the money was going to cover syrillians medical bills. Seems kind of stupid what it is going toward. I also have a condition and have huge medical bills which isnt life threatening but is very painful and I wish I could ask for handouts. My meds alone are $700 a month.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowkickqop;12996877*
> I would donate if the money was going to cover syrillians medical bills. Seems kind of stupid what it is going toward. I also have a condition and have huge medical bills which isnt life threatening but is very painful and I wish I could ask for handouts. My meds alone are $700 a month.


Syrillian is already covered by Veterans Benefits and he asked that we donate this way when we asked about providing him help.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners;12995923*
> Wish I could donate some hardware but we live on different continents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even can't donate with Paypal :/ Folding is all I can do and I hope this will help. Be strong man!


You can mate. Hardware Donations are International if the donor wishes to make it so. Winners pay shipping, not you







Only time winners do not pay shipping is if the donor offers to pay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowkickqop;12996877*
> I would donate if the money was going to cover syrillians medical bills. Seems kind of stupid what it is going toward. I also have a condition and have huge medical bills which isnt life threatening but is very painful and I wish I could ask for handouts. My meds alone are $700 a month.


Syrillian did express that money should go to a Cancer find rather than him as his medical bills are sorted due to his past as a Marine. I am not sure how ''Stupid'' donating to a cancer society is. Syrillian NEVER asked for handouts. We offered to pull together as a COMMUNITY to help, however he turned our donation down and instead we are donating in his honour to a cancer society.

This is for a very good cause.

Lets keep it positive people. Speaking as an OCN Senior Mod, if you have nothing positive to say please stroll on by


----------



## Clox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;12996152*
> There was a list, but the problem is, people didn't pay attention and didn't include their names on OCN so we had no way to recognize them. Turned into a snafu


Makes sense, I am interested in a tally of where we are at now. I remember before the Paypal mishap it was around $5000 or so right? Where are we at now?


----------



## MoMurda

Donation sent!

We all got your back.


----------



## voice

Can you please fix the pop out ribbon logo at the top of OCN. It continously pops out at me despite me not scrolling over it. I know its there so theres no need to shove it in my face every 2 seconds. It's extremely annoying when trying to read and quite honestly makes me less inclined to donate.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voice;13008756*
> Can you please fix the pop out ribbon logo at the top of OCN. It continously pops out at me despite me not scrolling over it. I know its there so theres no need to shove it in my face every 2 seconds. It's extremely annoying when trying to read and quite honestly makes me less inclined to donate.


That is something you will have to PM BFRD about. Also to think you would not donate to a good cause because of a graphic on a website. Bit sensitive is it not lol


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voice;13008756*
> Can you please fix the pop out ribbon logo at the top of OCN. It continously pops out at me despite me not scrolling over it. I know its there so theres no need to shove it in my face every 2 seconds. It's extremely annoying when trying to read and quite honestly makes me less inclined to donate.


Really?

Not sure how it even hinders your ability to read anything...

Jeez


----------



## SmasherBasher

Total up to $4575.58 if my calculations are correct, including admin match










Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;13013431*
> Total up to $4575.58 if my calculations are correct, including admin match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


That is great, not far from the big 5k


----------



## SmasherBasher

Now let's go for 10k

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well now wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Did everyone die?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Krusher33

I think we're all watching the auction now, lol


----------



## SmasherBasher

lol


----------



## Miki




----------



## kremtok

Not dead, but you can't have more. Yet.


----------



## Chris Ihao

Heck, I've lost close people to cancer, and this place has been good to me. Lets solve this thing already. 30 usd donated. Good initiative guys.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Yeah I should imagine the auction will carry on hehe.


----------



## MSIalex

I think he's up in Sacramento, right?

Someone contact him and/or PM me his info, I'm up here at Intel LANfest at the Folsom campus, and can probably get him in to the event to come hang out for a bit.

Hurry, event ends Sunday 4PM.


----------



## K3VL4R

Donated $


----------



## nist7

Just PMed ENTERPRISE about donating a piece of hardware for auction. Should be a very substantial piece of equipment. Worth at least $500 IMO.


----------



## Landmine

I'm 40 minutes from Sac, how can I donate some hardware or anything? I'm new here, but this is a great cause.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Landmine;13067411*
> I'm 40 minutes from Sac, how can I donate some hardware or anything? I'm new here, but this is a great cause.


Please take a look : http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/169922-ventrilo-authentication-system-now-action-use.html


----------



## VeryChilled

i cannot donate
however i have started folding again, so


----------



## Coldharbour

how much money have we raised so far?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nist7;13060337*
> Just PMed ENTERPRISE about donating a piece of hardware for auction. Should be a very substantial piece of equipment. Worth at least $500 IMO.


Indeed and Thanks again


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldharbour;13081153*
> how much money have we raised so far?


It's in the item spreadsheet, I think it's somewhere around $850 from the auction alone. Not sure what the donation thread + admin match has pulled in.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I've sent admin an email asking for an update









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeryChilled;13072099*
> i cannot donate
> however i have started folding again, so


Sometimes its not about the money. Sometimes its actually about doing something for someone else... thanks for your efforts, Im sure they are appreciated.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;13089486*
> Sometimes its not about the money. Sometimes its actually about doing something for someone else... thanks for your efforts, Im sure they are appreciated.


considering its going to hopefully buy folding hardware, it kinda is a little about the money XD


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo;13094486*
> considering its going to hopefully buy folding hardware, it kinda is a little about the money XD


Granted but we do what we can.


----------



## omega17

Being in the UK I decided not to put anything up for the auction, but I'm in the process of selling two 5850's on here, and I will donate half of the proceeds









a friend just lost someone to cancer recently, it's a horrible thing, I think it's a great idea to support both a charity and folding at home.

Thoughts are with Syr







chin up, keep fighting


----------



## thetechfreak

My best wishes to Syrillian!


----------



## zorpnic

Syrillian, I offer you one of two options, or both, if you'd prefer, but none the less offer by orders of peace, your immediate return to health, whether through holistic/esoteric science/philosophy/zen mastry/PTTM/CHEMO, or whatever amalgam, thereof...

Been there, done that, in my lifetime, two times already. So, whenever I could pay it forward, I'd be happy to.

You're also keen on your whole foods and diet pyramid. Invest into a plan that involves body solids. You may need chlorophyll and hemp seed oil, grape seed oil, protein, etc. You have to remember your cell structure gets damaged when you take chemo. Best thing you can do is feed it raw, healthy structured organics, or foodsafe, health metered measurements based on your bio needs, with allowance to adjust based on need. So flex your budget for the worth of self recovery, but only in the aspect of health improvement through holistics. Entertain in the meantime, and just keep projects. Best thing you can do is keep yourself busy. You've got peace in this world, and deservedly so. You've created some of the best products I've encountered through OCN's many user run mod contests, so much so, they dedicate echelons to you every time, just in case. Once the interests have been piqued, and you're ready to move on, then Namaste.

Given current hair length, I have a good standing 6" of hair on my head. I could grow it out a couple more inches. It's thick like you'd expect Wolverine's hair to be, if I truly offered no BS. And, as is everything for a cause, I would frond it myself and dye it OCN colors, for days you need the energy to get OCN SSJ - CHEMO NUKEM on your cancer, bro. This is earnest. I offer you my hair for the day you lose yours. Chemo tears at a man. I offer you the best of what I can. Aside from the GOKU OCN hair, I've got pecan colored hair.

And now, your moment of Zen: Enjoy.....









 - Favorite album series of all time. Great for chemo sessions.













 - syntheses compatible with these beauties are implemented in certain variations of the solvents in a 5-pack.

 - Julius Robert Oppenheimer had said it the best, speaking as Siddhartha, saying, "I am become Death, The Destroyer of Worlds. And they shall perish, and all will know us by the trail of the dead." Enact that mantra into your volume when you're flushing yourself of this sickness.

I offer you wisdom, beauty, respect, and love for swift recovery. However you meditate, have requiem for me with heart to that. No disrespect intended. Enjoy the art.


----------



## MediaRocker

I need to get back into my folding. Hang tight Syrillian.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorpnic;13120738*
> Syrillian, I offer you one of two options, or both,


Wow... just wow...
I dont have words for that post. Its all good.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Almost 2 whole days since a response to the thread. Hopefully not that long between donagtions

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## omega17

Donations should still be arriving









Does the spreadsheet total include donations?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Nope


----------



## Miki

O_O how are the donations coming? I'm gonna donate again soon! ^_^


----------



## SmasherBasher

Invoice sent to admin for folding gear as per his request.


----------



## zodac

Is it nearly ready to go?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Yes as soon as admin can get me the $2966.xx


----------



## zodac




----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;13198403*
> Yes as soon as admin can get me the $2966.xx


Yikes! That's the price of a lot of dream machines.


----------



## Core300

Syrillian,
I'm really sorry for you that you have to go through all that pain and hardship. I wish the best for you and hope you get and remain as well as physically and mentally possible. Keep a good and strong attitude. You are a good person and should not have to deal with this. All you can do, though, is to be strong. We all love you as we love family. It doesn't matter that I've never met you, reading your post was depressing to me. I know you are a good person and just do your best to deal with anything that's coming.

I wish you the best,
-Andrew.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Very much looking forward to that money getting pumped into new folding gear. Pity it will not be ready for the Chimp competition though.


----------



## tats

My single slot GTS 450 is up at the auction now.... Bid on it!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;13206253*
> Very much looking forward to that money getting pumped into new folding gear. Pity it will not be ready for the Chimp competition though.


Wanna bet? $25xx spent today at Frys. Updating the CFP thread later tonight / tomorrow. Only 1 CPU left to buy and some misc items


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;13211759*
> Wanna bet? $25xx spent today at Frys. Updating the CFP thread later tonight / tomorrow. Only 1 CPU left to buy and some misc items


I actually forgot the Comp was a while from now, so yeah you should have plenty of time to get it setup.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;13213172*
> I actually forgot the Comp was a while from now, so yeah you should have plenty of time to get it setup.


Maybe you were confused with the FaT that is on now...?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;13211759*
> Wanna bet? $25xx spent today at Frys. Updating the CFP thread later tonight / tomorrow. Only 1 CPU left to buy and some misc items


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Maybe you were confused with the FaT that is on now...?










Maybe, I just have a lot on my plate right now it is hard to remember some stuff.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Who is Admin?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*


Who is Admin?










The creator of Overclock.net and our Leader.

Once upon a time he had a more "hands on" impact with the community. Now that role is more of what Chipp does.

Admin now manages the site, plans projects for the future (like Hats, the new OCN, Keyboards, Hoodies, Etc)


----------



## Norlig

Any update on how Syrillian is doing?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Not at this time. No news is good news I guess?


----------



## MKB

Is there a url for the Syrillian avatars?

Never mind.... Got the avatar working....


----------



## redsox83381

Top 5 OCN member of all time. Get well Syr!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Bump. Keep those donations coming!


----------



## gl0ry

Just wanted to show some respect to Syrillian. One of his posts from a while back helped me overclock my Q9550 to 4ghz, which I gave up on and struggled doing for so long.


----------



## Rhutebeer

I feel like this thread should be "super-stickied" or something. Users should be able to see this thread upon entering the site, because it is for such a great cause and an amazing contributor.


----------



## drjoey1500

How much longer is OCN accepting donations?


----------



## Run N. Gun

Bump!

Much love for our Syrillian!


----------



## Bradford1040

I just made a donation, I hope I did it right?


----------



## onoz

Bump


----------



## SmasherBasher

Just got an update from Admin:

$3,752.79 and I believe that's before admin's 100% match


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;13384832*
> Just got an update from Admin:
> 
> $3,752.79 and I believe that's before admin's 100% match


NICE!


----------



## Clox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;13384832*
> Just got an update from Admin:
> 
> $3,752.79 and I believe that's before admin's 100% match


Nice, is that just donations and not including the auction?


----------



## SmasherBasher

That's including the auction.









Not counting admin's match. I have confirmed.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;13386233*
> That's including the auction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not counting admin's match. I have confirmed.


is it over? I only just found this the other day and will try to have more this friday


----------



## SmasherBasher

the auctions are ended but the donations are ongoing as of now.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Bump! We need a big weekend! We are making the ACS donation early next week so get those last minute donations in!


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;13384832*
> Just got an update from Admin:
> 
> $3,752.79 and I believe that's before admin's 100% match


Oh man that's awesome! ^___________^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;13386267*
> is it over? I only just found this the other day and will try to have more this friday


No way, it's not over! Heck, the donations can help with the folding rigs maintenance, and also we can continue to donate to the American Cancer Society. There's no set amount for good.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;13400467*
> Bump! We need a big weekend! We are making the ACS donation early next week so get those last minute donations in!


Did we ever reach the point we were at before paypal stopped everything?


----------



## SmasherBasher

Yeah finally. Don't have a line of demarcation as to when it was, but we did.


----------



## Sethy666

Thats excellent. Thank you for all your work SmasherBasher... your a saint!


----------



## SmasherBasher

keep them coming!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Bump!


----------



## DaClownie

I thought I had re-submitted by donation, but never saw the withdrawal from my account from paypal.

$25 sent in, wish I had more


----------



## SmasherBasher

Last little push! Donation being made tomorrow!


----------



## SmasherBasher

37 minute bump.

Donation in the amount of $3772.60 has been made to the American Cancer Society.














This is all because of *you*! This would not have happened without the entire community coming together as one. I would like to thank each and every one of you from the bottom of my heart.








: OCN!!

For Syrillian!


----------



## zodac

$3,772.6

I like.


----------



## omega17

Wow, just saw the title in the recent posts


















$3772.60 is amazing, also a little bit spooky







I guess someone made it up to that figure...


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


$3,772.6

I like.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Wow, just saw the title in the recent posts


















$3772.60 is amazing, also a little bit spooky







I guess someone made it up to that figure...


I see what you did there...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Indeed, Thanks to all who donated !


----------



## dark14

your donation is now completePayment by PayPal
$5 from my $5 freebee thread the winner (Mr.Eiht) choose to donate the money


----------



## BradleyW

That's a great amount. What's the latest on him? Well done OCN members for pulling through!


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Donated the last of my PayPal balance. I know it isn't much at all but it's all I have right now.


----------



## Clox

Really nice to see people are still donating!


----------



## Miki

I'm so proud of everyone who donated and also thanks to Smasher and admin. c:


----------



## Cheezypoofs

It's been a long time since I've been to these forums, I stumbled across Syr's status from an avatar from a poster.. I was shocked. I have donated all i can, I know it will never be enough but, we can all hope.


----------



## InerTia*

Im donating today


----------



## eosgreen

15 bucks donated get better man


----------



## TehStranger?

donated 1 cent (its all i have in my paypal and i dont get paid for a week) i get $800 a week and i have to feed my family pay the bills put money towards my car and house loan so im not left with much at the end of the week,but i guess its the thought that counts (hope u get well syrillian)


----------



## SpykeZ

I would like to donate eventually when I get a job. However would there be an option to have 100% of my donations going to him? I don't support folding in the simplest ways. Call me an idiot or call me a conspiracy theorist but there's already been plenty of cures of cancer available that aren't getting approved by our FDA because our shady government is more about money than the own well being of our citizens.

I don't want to start an argument, I just would like all my donations to the poor chap


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;13914428*
> I would like to donate eventually when I get a job. However would there be an option to have 100% of my donations going to him? I don't support folding in the simplest ways. Call me an idiot or call me a conspiracy theorist but there's already been plenty of cures of cancer available that aren't getting approved by our FDA because our shady government is more about money than the own well being of our citizens.
> 
> I don't want to start an argument, I just would like all my donations to the poor chap


In one of his first replies he specifically said he didn't need the money and he wanted it to be donated to other people who do need it. That's why the donation was made to the American Cancer Society.

There was a thread in the news section about a month or so ago that I ran into (I rarely visit the news sections). Lol, old news. A poorly written article years ago about that. Anyway, some knowledgeable replies you should read. Here's the link. Good replies not until several pages into it.

I remember hearing somewhere I don't recall where (maybe the link above) that the reason cancer is so hard to treat is because its cause isn't fully understood yet. Basically the treatments we have now is like taking aspirin. Often it works, but it's not attacking the root of the problem. Cancer is basically the body turning against itself.

Hopefully someday it will be figured out and finally cured. In the future people will look back on it like we look back on smallpox or leprosy or something. They used to be big problems but not anymore.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;13914642*
> In one of his first replies he specifically said he didn't need the money and he wanted it to be donated to other people who do need it. That's why the donation was made to the American Cancer Society.
> 
> There was a thread in the news section about a month or so ago that I ran into (I rarely visit the news sections). Lol, old news. A poorly written article years ago about that. Anyway, some knowledgeable replies you should read. Here's the link. Good replies not until several pages into it.
> 
> I remember hearing somewhere I don't recall where (maybe the link above) that the reason cancer is so hard to treat is because its cause isn't fully understood yet. Basically the treatments we have now is like taking aspirin. Often it works, but it's not attacking the root of the problem. Cancer is basically the body turning against itself.
> 
> Hopefully someday it will be figured out and finally cured. In the future people will look back on it like we look back on smallpox or leprosy or something. They used to be big problems but not anymore.


I gave you rep for not flaming me. I love when people are informative and use thought out posts. Reading your link


----------



## rivaldog

What is syr's status? How is he? I hope for the best!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;14018349*
> What is syr's status? How is he? I hope for the best!


He is getting better and improving


----------



## taintedmind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;14047191*
> He is getting better and improving


That's awesome news.


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;14047191*
> He is getting better and improving


Yes, I am glad to hear it







I read his post in the forum "Pain, fear, and the paragon of Hope"


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Keep overclocking those prayers...miracles do happen.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE;14054078*
> Keep overclocking those prayers...miracles do happen.


----------



## TehStranger?

syrillian is online atm


----------



## Rakivic

Not a folder but I did make a donation, I hope that he pulls through


----------



## Desertman123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE;14054078*
> Keep overclocking those prayers...miracles do happen.


----------



## Sin100

I updated the original post (found at the bottom) with relevant information


----------



## Syrillian

All - This is Syrillian's sister Libby. I got onto this site to try to communicate out to the community about some very sad news.

So sorry to report that Syrillian passed away this Saturday, August 13th after an 8 month battle with large cell neuroendocrine lung cancer.

Our family was with him when he passed and he went easily and without pain.

He was so young and had been so healthy prior to this cancer that it is hard to believe he is gone.

Our family would like to thank everyone who contributed to the American Cancer Society donations, he was truly touched by the generosity and caring of all of you.

Is there some way to post a broadcast message to communicate this to more people?

Please advise. You can email me directly at [email protected] and I will also check back to this site for any private messages.

Thanks and please send your prayers for his eternal rest.

Libby Costin


----------



## -iceblade^

wow... just wow...

my condolences to you and your family...


----------



## CyberDruid

God Speed


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Long live Syrillian


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'm speechless.....


----------



## zodac

RIP Syr...


----------



## Eagle1337

oh god no







My condolenses.


----------



## N2Gaming

Libby I'm sorry to hear that. This is very sad news. Please accept my condolences.

I feel bad to ask but will there be a funeral and if so is it going to be closed to family and close friends only.

I ask because I'm sure a few from OCN would like to pay some respects to him as he was cherished and loved by so many here at OCN.

Wish you and your family all the best.

Sincerly,

N2Gaming


----------



## jackeyjoe

I am speechless.

Syrillian, Rest in Peace.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

:







:







:







:







:







:







:

I am speechless! This is just...


----------



## pjBSOD

.....No way.... he was just here not too long ago.....

Such a good man. RIP.


----------



## alexisd

Wow,RIP a old mate,i join this forum long time ago and i always remember him.RIP.


----------



## Brutuz

My condolences..RIP Syr.

I must admit, I'm speechless.


----------



## jach11

so sad.. RIP Syrillian..








We will always miss you and you will always be remembered in the OCN community in our hearts.







:sad-smile


----------



## Philistine

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Langer

Condolences, His work and good spirits will be missed.

*j


----------



## txtmstrjoe

I am devastated, sad beyond words.

My condolences to your family, Libby, and my prayers.

Good-bye, my friend and brother. You are missed.


----------



## Zackcy

I'm speechless









My condolences to you and you're family.


----------



## Lt.JD

. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## KarmaKiller

My thoughts and prayers are with your family Libby. I'm speechless on what else to say....

RIP Syrillian. You'll never be forgotten!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

He was a great guy, it's a shame to see him go.


----------



## Simca

It's sad to see good people leave this Earth. May God be with him and give his soul peace.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Syrillian, I did not know you personally nor did we ever commentate, but you definitely were an inspiration to all of us. May you forever rest in peace and I send out all of my condolences to your family. I will pray for you and your family. God Bless.


----------



## FearSC549

Every time I am met with this kind of situation, I become speechless; I just don't know what to think. You contributed so much to this forum and elsewhere, you inspired others through your case mods and your contribution, and you're such a nice person...I just can't believe why such a great person is taken away from this world.

Rest In Paradise.


----------



## Mikezilla




----------



## pioneerisloud

You know....

I'm not one for crying, I'm really not. But I've got some serious tears over here behind this screen. I just don't know what to say. Our good friend Syr did NOT deserve to go out like this. He was so full of life, and loved every bit of it. Such a kind and good man, and what an artist.

Syrillian....wherever your spirit may be, I know in my heart that you've found peace.

EDIT:
Sorry, just had to say something other than I'm speechless. His memory deserves better.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Don't really know what to say...

My condolences to your family and friends.

I will never forget what you have done for me.

Rest in peace.


----------



## wierdo124

He's still standing somewhere


----------



## Quantum Reality

Damn. So sorry to hear. My thoughts go with you.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

hes building an insane rig right now in heaven


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

I am so sorry for your loss.
My condolences to you and your family.

Rest in peace Syr, you will be truly missed.

EDIT: I would also like to say thank you Libby for letting us know, it means a lot.


----------



## XAslanX

I am really speechless.... I learned alot from this guy on case modding and will always cherish his advice.

RIP Good Buddy


----------



## Oupavoc

Libby I'm sorry to hear that. This news is just shocking to hear. Please accept my condolences to you and the whole family. I feel really sad now, I had high hopes he would fight it and recover. He will be greatly missed, Syrillian was a great person and an awesome ocn member. May he rest in peace now.


----------



## jtypin

You know...we have all been here a good amount of time on OCN...and it being such a large community and with such a huge base of people on this site it takes quite a bit to be known by...well almost ANYONE who joins this site soon knew the name Syrillian...

His works have as much inspired others as any painting i've seen in a museum. He created works of art and we knew anything with his name on it would be quality and worth the time to even read or look at. I will admit, I did not know him on personal levels, I have not even had a full conversation with him...but I can say he will be missed by myself and the entire overclock.net community as a whole.

No one will ever be able to touch what Syrillian was able to do in this community, I wish the best for your family Libby, and in these times of loss you should be comforted that along with you, there are several thousands mourning and missing him every second.

You will be missed Syrillian and forever shall your legacy stay in this home away from home called overclock. Rest in Peace.


----------



## robbo2

Such a genuine and nice guy









RIP


----------



## Tator Tot

Syrillian, from beyond the grave, rest easy man. I salute you for all you brought to us man.









Libby, I'm sorry for you and your families loss. He was a member of our family here and Overclock.net so I'm glad you came to us and let us know.
My deepest sympathies and my best love goes out to you and your family.


----------



## kingsnake2

:'(


----------



## Citra

May Syrillian rest in peace. My condolences to Libby and her family.


----------



## sweffymo

So long Syr!


----------



## newpc

Rest in peace old friend.

we will all miss you.


----------



## DaClownie

I am literally at a loss for words right now... my fingers want to type but my brain doesn't know what to tell them.

God bless you Syr and all your family and friends. I wish you all the best, whether you're here on the ground grieving or up in the clouds smiling down on us. Libby if there's anything we can do invidually or as a group please let it be known. He never once let OCN down, and we're always willing to show the same dedication back.


----------



## DuckieHo

...... will be missed by many....


----------



## `br4dz-

Never had the chance to talk to him, but I was always lurking for his updates with his cancer.

RIP Syrillian.


----------



## juano

Condolences to his family. He will be sorely missed here, we were all pulling for him. I hoped that he would at least have more time that he wasn't consumed by the fight and could do things that he enjoyed.


----------



## Blitz6804

...


----------



## KG363

Syr was one of those people that I could honestly say I knew, yet I had never even met. He was a guide for all of us. His art will be a benchmark for future creations.

Libby, please accept my deepest sympathy. He was a strong man, and will remain with us forever.


----------



## Rocker delMaL

Syrillian, I know you're now teaching some angels how to build a real rig!! wait for us brother, we're all coming!! 
My condolences to your family Libby, we will never forget him!!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Although I never got the chance to converse with him, its a name that carries force in the OCN community. Left he be never forgotten.


----------



## RussianJ

Though I never met him, nor took much time talking to him, he was a fine person and a mentor to many. He will be missed. I cheered him on and lurked all the updates just as you would for a friend, perhaps as the friend I will never get to met.

RIP mate, may your rest grant you the peace you deserve.


----------



## dlee7283

I didn't think that he would actually die. That is how shocked I am.

He will leave a lasting legacy here at OCN as someone who gave alot back to the overclocking community. He was one of many members who joined in 06 who have helped shape OCN into what it is today.

Wish I could have met him in real life and bought some parts off him or something


----------



## Billy_5110

My condolences... i lost my father recently... Death is terrible when it shouldn't happen.

Hope the best for your family, the best for him where he is. He was a model for all of us. We cannot forget him.

R.I.P syrillian !!!


----------



## drjoey1500

So sorry to hear that. I wasn't expecting this, at least so soon. I spent a good 15mins. trying to type something else, but I'm just left speechless. It's hard to believe this happened so fast. He inspired so many here.

Thank you for taking the time to let us know Libby.


----------



## IEATFISH

Rest in peace, friend.


----------



## CarFreak302

I am truly at a loss for words. You and your family have my deepest sympathy. Stay strong in this time of sorrow and let your memories of him be happy. I would also like to express gratitude to you, Libby, for letting us know, it really means a lot to me and the rest of the community that you would take time to let us know, thank you.Rest in peace Syrillian, you will be missed.


----------



## Marin




----------



## shnur

Thanks for letting us know.

I was so sure he would be fine, such a powerful man.
I will always remember re-reading threads he made. May he rest in peace.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I have chills going down my spine from reading all this... The comments here are all testament to the kind and friendly person that Syrillian was. He will be missed by so many here. Thank you Libby for letting us know. My very best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I posted in the other thread and figured i would post here as well.

R.I.P.
You truly will be missed but Never forgotten...

All threads started by Syrillian Should ALL be stickied.... So future OCN'ers can see all that he did for the community and for OCN !!


----------



## NFL

Syrillian is the reason my rig even exists...fell in love with one of his builds (don't remember the name, something Arabic?) and decided one day I'd try something myself. Once I had money, I bought the parts. One day, I'll actually build my vision and I will dedicate it to Syr...you'll be missed

EDIT- Found the build...
Silentium~Arcane Arts

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Draygonn

Was hoping he'd be able to ride the Duc one more time. Condolences to the family.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Should have done......more









_ Syrillians_Army_ battles on.

I'm curious to know what turn of events brought this on. Everything was taking a positive turn. He was lucid generally pain-free and seemed to have a better outlook on things. He will be deeply missed.

It's almost surreal. The news of his passing comes exactly 7 days prior to the 10th anniversary of my own father's passing.


----------



## frickfrock999

One love to you and your family, he was a great guy. Truth be told, when he was posting more on OCN and discussing how his pain subsided, I thought the cancer was on it's way out.

It's hard to believe this is real.


----------



## Gurr

I am saddened to see such a great guy leave us. May he rest in peace.

My condolences to his family.


----------



## Behemoth777

Syrillian, you will be dearly missed by everyone you've touched here at ocn, rest in peace buddy.









Syrillian's legend will live on in our hearts.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

RIP good "syr."

Your in a better place now, and we will one day meet again on the big ocn in the sky.


----------



## Disturbed117

rest in peace syrillian.


----------



## Krud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syrillian;14609481*
> All - This is Syrillian's sister Libby. I got onto this site to try to communicate out to the community about some very sad news.
> 
> So sorry to report that Syrillian passed away this Saturday, August 13th after an 8 month battle with large cell neuroendocrine lung cancer.
> 
> Our family was with him when he passed and he went easily and without pain.
> 
> He was so young and had been so healthy prior to this cancer that it is hard to believe he is gone.
> 
> Our family would like to thank everyone who contributed to the American Cancer Society donations, he was truly touched by the generosity and caring of all of you.
> 
> Is there some way to post a broadcast message to communicate this to more people?
> 
> Please advise. You can email me directly at [email protected] and I will also check back to this site for any private messages.
> 
> Thanks and please send your prayers for his eternal rest.
> 
> Libby Costin


rest easy.quoted for ppl that missed the post

Sent from my dual-core Atrix phone using Tapatalk


----------



## tryagainplss

May he rest in peace in his next life, and live it helping and inspiring other people just like he did in this community


----------



## XPD541

You will be greatly missed, Syrillian.


----------



## Deverica Wolf

This is the other post.


----------



## Semedar

Never talked to him but I've lurked this site for a while. It's sad to see him go just like that :'(


----------



## c0nnection

Man...I didn't know Syrillian on a personal level and had never conversed with him before. But I feel the sadness in this thread and it gets to me emotionally. I've been coming to this thread on a weekly basis to check for updates and always had focused on the positivity of his health. I came in here expecting some good news.









I had a friend who was a respected moderator at Teamxbox.com who had also passed away due to cancer and didn't live long enough to see his wife give birth to twins, a month after his passing.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semedar*


Never talked to him but I've lurked this site for a while. It's sad to see him go just like that :'(











He was a modding genius and one of the most helpful people on ocn.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace_finland

RIP syrillian.


----------



## supaspoon

Man, what a bummer for such a great guy to have to go. I'm sure he's out there somewhere carv'n twisties on the Duc.

I'll (and have) certainly miss his presence here. Best wishes for his family.


----------



## Behemoth777

This news saddens me greatly, my thoughts go out to his family and friends who knew him personally, I bet he was one hell of a guy.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Now that I have collected myself and thoughts, I have updated the OP.

Are we up for another round of donations to the ACS??
Syrillian's_Army does not rest.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syrillian;14609481*
> All - This is Syrillian's sister Libby. I got onto this site to try to communicate out to the community about some very sad news.
> 
> So sorry to report that Syrillian passed away this Saturday, August 13th after an 8 month battle with large cell neuroendocrine lung cancer.
> 
> Our family was with him when he passed and he went easily and without pain.
> 
> He was so young and had been so healthy prior to this cancer that it is hard to believe he is gone.
> 
> Our family would like to thank everyone who contributed to the American Cancer Society donations, he was truly touched by the generosity and caring of all of you.
> 
> Is there some way to post a broadcast message to communicate this to more people?
> 
> Please advise. You can email me directly at [email protected] and I will also check back to this site for any private messages.
> 
> Thanks and please send your prayers for his eternal rest.
> 
> Libby Costin


This is the first time I've ever cried on Overclock.net.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14610535*
> This is the first time I've ever cried on Overclock.net.


Same here..


----------



## Nightz2k

Very sad right now. Prayers go out to you and your family. _(Libby)_

I've never known Syrillian personally, but he was so well known here on OCN. One of the most respected and I know many looked up to him as well. He was such an inspiration to many of us with his skills and talent. Will definitely be missed but never forgotten!


----------



## NCspecV817

I hope this post stays.

I'm literally in tears right now. I never met you but my soul embraced the kind, wise, honorable and irreplaceable person you were. I can't even conceptualize the words that do your man-ship justice. This man was the man among men. I'll forever miss our hours of expert L4D and L4D2. My only regret is that defibrillators don't quite work in the same sense as they do in L4D2.

Rest In Peace Good Friend. I'll miss you.

NCspecV81


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14610535*
> This is the first time I've ever cried on Overclock.net.


Came close...it hurts

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCspecV817;14610609*
> I hope this post stays.
> 
> I'm literally in tears right now. I never met you but my soul embraced the kind, wise, honorable and irreplaceable person you were. I can't even conceptualize the words that do your man-ship justice. This man was the man among men. I'll forever miss our hours of expert L4D and L4D2. My only regret is that defibrillators don't quite work in the same sense as they do in L4D2.
> 
> Rest In Peace Good Friend. I'll miss you.
> 
> NCspecV81


Right now, I don't care about our differences; that was beautiful, man.

Right on.


----------



## Nethermir

Wow... I am new to OCN and I have seen the Syr badges all around and I thought "with such big support from the community, he can definitely make it". But alas, life have a different plan for him. He is in a better place now. Condolences to his family.


----------



## djsi38t

He's in a better place now,rest in peace my friend,you shall live forever in spirit.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV817*


I hope this post stays.

I'm literally in tears right now. I never met you but my soul embraced the kind, wise, honorable and irreplaceable person you were. I can't even conceptualize the words that do your man-ship justice. This man was the man among men. I'll forever miss our hours of expert L4D and L4D2. My only regret is that defibrillators don't quite work in the same sense as they do in L4D2.

Rest In Peace Good Friend. I'll miss you.

NCspecV81


I recall many and half-recall many other nights the 4 of us: me, you, Syr and 88 playing Left 4 Dead 2 for hours upon hours until my eyes physically would not stay open. Those were the days. Gone forever.









And to be fair, this is the second time I've shed tears on this site. The first time was on 3/15 when I found out he had this terrible disease.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCspecV817;14610609*
> I hope this post stays.
> 
> I'm literally in tears right now. I never met you but my soul embraced the kind, wise, honorable and irreplaceable person you were. I can't even conceptualize the words that do your man-ship justice. This man was the man among men. I'll forever miss our hours of expert L4D and L4D2. My only regret is that defibrillators don't quite work in the same sense as they do in L4D2.
> 
> Rest In Peace Good Friend. I'll miss you.
> 
> NCspecV81


Don't worry, your post will stay. During this day of mourning we can put aside our differences and mourn the loss of a great modder, member of this community and a brilliant man.


----------



## Mootsfox

Humble, kind, informative and excellent in every way until the end.

Syrillian we will never forget you and all the inspiration you caused in others.

You will be missed. Rest in Peace, friend.


----------



## Sethy666

Im very sad to hear this. I didnt know Syr personally but in his usual giving and helpful way, he touched me and many of us...

I always felt it an honour if he dropped a post in your thread or commented on some build or mod that you had posted.

My sincere condolences to his family and friends. Syr, we will miss you...


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


You know....

I'm not one for crying, I'm really not. But I've got some serious tears over here behind this screen. I just don't know what to say. Our good friend Syr did NOT deserve to go out like this. He was so full of life, and loved every bit of it. Such a kind and good man, and what an artist.


This. Just wish something could of been done. I hope you and your family are taking it well.

Lets use this to make the most productive month/FaT ever. I am sure that is what he would want us to do...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


I recall many and half-recall many other nights the 4 of us: me, you, Syr and 88 playing Left 4 Dead 2 for hours upon hours until my eyes physically would not stay open. Those were the days. Gone forever.









And to be fair, this is the second time I've shed tears on this site. The first time was on 3/15 when I found out he had this terrible disease.


For the record, the reason why I didn't cry 8 months ago is because I had very high hopes. I dunno... I guess that for some reason I kind of assumed he would come out of this and then OCN would be back to normal.


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm not sure if a lot of people have seen this, but Daniel did do a little tour of his house years ago. He's always been a shy and reserved guy, so seeing something like this might surprise some. He's as soothing and mellow in real life as he was on the boards.

Still, for those who haven't seen him and what he choose to surround himself with, it's always nice to have the memory. The den of a legend.


----------



## zzM

RIP Syrillian. My condolences to his family and loved ones. He leaves a big impact on OCN and won't be forgotten any time soon. Truly an exemplar individual.


----------



## Erick Silver

With all the Mods etc in this thread can we have something put up on the Main OCN Page(like the Ducky thing from a while back)and a Memorial Avatar Created?


----------



## OverShocked

OMG syrillian. RIP man, you were a great modder and i hope your family can cope.


----------



## Firebeard

i may not know Syrillian personally....but rest in peace...its a loss to everyone when someone passes away







R.I.P


----------



## graphicsman

Although unheard I thank you for always being there
Even when you were bedridden you always seemed to care
You meant so much to all of us, you were special and that's no lie
you brightened up the darkest day and even the greyest sky
Many tears I have seen and they have all poured out like rain
I know that you are happy now cause you're no longer in pain.
Four years on we remember you and what you used to say
You made each of us smile and live to the fullest each day
They say in time it gets easier I believe this isn't true
Because even after all this time we still don't have a clue
We were not ready to say goodbye your disease just over took
So on this day we remember you we take a second look
Our friendship is forever until death, did we part
Although your away physically you're always in our hearts

I am so sorry for your family's loss. It is never easy loosing a loved one.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14610829*
> With all the Mods etc in this thread can we have something put up on the Main OCN Page(like the Ducky thing from a while back)and a Memorial Avatar Created?


I have no clue what's actually going to happen in regards to this. But I'm sure something will happen, so that we can show the world what this man meant to us here.


----------



## SZayat

I was deeply saddened when I learned about Syrillian's passing. He was just a pure soul with an outstanding personality. He was one of the most kindhearted, generous, and fun people to be around.

Libby, I hope and pray that you and your family will have strength during this time of loss

Syrillian is an inspiration for us all


----------



## Triangle

Rest In Peace Syrillian.


----------



## Icekilla

Is there gonna be any funeral? Is someone planning to attend?


----------



## adrian0729

I may be a new ones here, but when I saw syrillian's mods, AMAZING.

RIP


----------



## airplaneman

...I don't believe it actually happened.

I heard about the cancer several months ago, but never imagined it would come to this. Personally, I never spoke to him, but I've always admired his work and followed all the build logs with awe. There is no doubt that he was one of the greatest modders and just a stand up guy all-around, and for that he will always be remembered.

Rest in peace.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


Long live Syrillian


this. Goodbye buddy.


----------



## SmasherBasher

FWIW, I've sent admin an email asking permission for another round of donations to the ACS.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

This ones for you buddy.


----------



## Blindrage606

RIP to a great member of OCN, a leading example to an outstanding community.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icekilla*


Is there gonna be any funeral? Is someone planning to attend?


He passed away on Saturday, so the funeral probably already happened. :/


----------



## tsn_

I'm still in shock.... such a great person, and modder. See you on the other side, brother.


----------



## rockosmodlife

I personally never knew Syrillian, but from what everybody has said, I am sorry I never knew him. I know he was more than a great guy and a big part of this community.

RIP Syrillian, your eternal rest is in my prayers.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Syrillian... gone? Certainly it can't be.... it doesn't feel like this is real. I never had the pleasure of really befriending Syr like some of you here have, but our love for all things [old] Metallica gave us quite a number of conversations here and there.

When I read the thread about him finding out he had cancer, I read it truly believing that he'd be all better and up and back in the game within a matter of just a month or two. That... didn't happen







. Whenever I checked my User CP upon logging into this site, I'd check back to see if there was any news. The lack of news, I guess in a way, gave me hope that he was getting better and was too busy getting himself back on his feet. It's sad to hear that it wasn't so... very sad. I'll miss seeing his avatar to the left of his witty posts. His sense of humor was one that you don't get to see (or read) on sites like ours very often.

To Libby and the rest of your family on behalf of myself and Mandy:
We wish the lot of you extremely well health as well as strength as you go through this difficult time. All of us here on OCN have him in our thoughts, he will be deeply missed by an entire community in addition to your family.

From a Moderator's perspective: We'll wait for Chipp and/or admin's word on what we'll be doing as far as official OCN business goes with Syrillian's passing. I'm very certain that the higher-ups will be making an announcement thread very shortly (in which I'm sure this thread will be locked with a redirect to that thread), and will be doing *something* with the site to commemorate him for quite sometime. For now.. let us remember him here, in this thread.


----------



## linkin93

I never really talked to him but RIP buddy. You will be missed.


----------



## saer

RIP his mods were absolutely a thing of beauty!


----------



## CircuitFreak

I really can't say I knew the guy but the way everyone talks about him I'm sad I missed out on even getting the chance. RIP man. Someone up stairs needed a Comp built and modded.


----------



## twisted5446

I also did not know him but have heard so much. He will be missed by many


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

he helped me fix something a couple years ago, cant remember what now, but he was the only one who replied to my thread, and actually helped me. lol

this one hurts a bit


----------



## hyujmn

I never once spoke to Syrillian, but I followed this thread and his battle with cancer these past few months. Lately I'd been asking myself what his condition was.

I'm very saddened to hear that he's passed away. Such a brave man and he will be sorely missed by everyone. My prayers go out to you and your family, Libby.


----------



## Erick Silver

Dunno if its in violation of the ToS or anything but I don't care. This one is for Syrillian!


----------



## 161029

It feels so strange now...this doesn't feel like reality anymore. Am I in some nightmare? Somebody tell me I'm still asleep.


----------



## srsparky32

he helped me when i swapped my very first computer component (a motherboard) and nothing would light up. i was pulling my hair out and he came in my thread and solved my problem in no time at all. also talked to him via Private message and through forum threads from time to time. it truly makes me sad and it is the first time in a while that i have felt pain.

rest in peace buddy.


----------



## FieryCoD

Wow I've never expected this to happen









RIP Syrillian, you will be missed buddy.


----------



## videoman5

I am at a loss of words. The world has lost a great man.


----------



## Run N. Gun

Soooo incredibly saddened to hear this news. So many great times shared with Syr. We are all better people from his contribution to our lives on OCN. Going to be missing him terribly!









Praying for Daniel's family that you may find peace during this difficult time.


----------



## stupidcha

R.I.P. Syrillian. Prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## l4n b0y

OMG that's awful! He, and his work, will forever be remembered. RIP.


----------



## uncholowapo

Even over a forum for a guy I have never met or talked to, I get a tear running down my cheek. RIP.


----------



## P09

Rest in peace, Syrillian.

My condolences go out to your family.


----------



## gig

R.I.P Syrillian. A true modding genius. Although you are gone physically, you will always remain in spirit in the hearts and minds of the people you've touched.


----------



## reaper~

Although I've never had any interaction with him but I can feel everyone's pain, especially those that were close to him.

I, too, have lost a good, online friend that I'd known for at least 4 - 5 years while I was a moderator over at Sony PlayStation Underground forum. He was very selfless and always helped others whenever he can. Since I retired from my mod position over there, I haven't logged on in more than a few months and then when I went back, a fellow mod PM and told me of his passing and I couldn't believe it (his handle was BoneOfWorld over at PSU forum). Apparently he died of cancer and his son logged on under his account to let everyone know.









May you rest in peace, Syrillian. Your legacy will continue on these forums and you guys should add him to your sig so he will always be remembered.


----------



## Riou

Really sad news.







He was modding legend and a great friend to the community.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Such sad news. Rest in Peace, Syrillian. Your contributions to OCN will forever remain a legacy.


----------



## metallicamaster3




----------



## srsparky32




----------



## wermad

No............


----------



## nagle3092

Its always sad to see a brother in arms pass away, Semper fi Syr you'll be missed


----------



## SmasherBasher

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post14611440


----------



## KingT

R.i.p. ..


----------



## PCCstudent

We will miss you,you did matter,you did make a difference. Just not fair.
I'm Free
by Anonymous

Don't grieve for me, for now I'm free
I'm following the path God has laid you see.
I took His hand when I heard him call
I turned my back and left it all.
I could not stay another day
To laugh, to love, to work, to play.
Tasks left undone must stay that way
I found that peace at the close of day.
If my parting has left a void
Then fill it with remembered joy.
A friendship shared, a laugh, a kiss
Oh yes, these things I too will miss.
Be not burdened with times of sorrow
I wish you the sunshine of tomorrow.
My life's been full, I savored much
Good friends, good times, a loved one's touch.
Perhaps my time seemed all too brief
don't lengthen it now with undue grief.
Lift up your hearts and peace to thee
God wanted me now; He set me free.


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Rest in Peace, Syrillian. I can't think of any words that would mean anything at this point.

I've been with OCN since '08 and I've only spoken with Syrillian once, gave me some advice on modding one of my cases, may he rest in peace, one of the greats, OCN will never forget Syrillian. The work he did and inspiration he gave to the many people of OCN.

May I suggest we make some sort of memorial on the site towards him?


----------



## dude120

Rest in peace Syrillian. 
I'm so sorry to hear of his passing. His family has my condolences.


----------



## anthony92

Rest in peace Syrillian.


----------



## Bradford1040

We will all miss him and the wonders that he brought to the world, he was a good person and was well liked by many. I hope he knew that he changed the world, and this community will never be the same with out him!


----------



## Hotcarl

nooooooooooooooooooooooooo
never talked to the guy personally, but he didn't just make cases he made art and seemed like a good fellow. 
Peace out


----------



## PhilWrir

I havent been able to stop crying since I heard.
My thoughts go out to his family.

He helped me with so much beyond just computers...

From now on every computer I build, every part I replace, and every person I teach will be done in his memory. I can do no less after everything he taught me.

EDIT: And Im going to build a small 24/7 folding rig in his honor.

I was actually listening to this song when I heard.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Since we're showing videos, I think this one fits:


----------



## Somenamehere

R.I.P

Another good person leaves long before their time.


----------



## Aick

wow =(

just wow =/............

RIP my friend, you deserved it


----------



## Escatore

I never got the chance to communicate with him personally. But nonetheless, his recent writings suggest to me that he was a fantastic individual, and I didn't know what to think when I saw the first three letters of the title.

I was just reading his last update post earlier today.


----------



## jacobthellamer

this is a very sad day indeed.

You were a great man and will genuinely be missed by us all Syrillian.


----------



## SpuddGunn

Never spoke to the guy but read many of his posts and threads and was always enthralled by them.

Genuinely choked at the news, a sad day for all on OCN


----------



## Dustin1

I never knew Syrillian. But judging from what I've read it is sad to see such a kind and caring person go.. How this community came together just goes to show that one person can change everything, and bring so many people together to support such a great cause.

My heart and thoughts go out to his family, friends, and everyone here at OCN that was close, or knew him personally and grieving over this tragedy..

R.I.P.


----------



## SmasherBasher

This seems fitting to me.


----------



## munaim1

Wow it was only a few weeks he ago we briefly spoke on here, this is...... Im speechless..... RIP Syrillian, you will NEVER be forgotton here on OCN. Thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


This seems fitting to me.

---


I thought about putting that and Wish You Were Here.

Ugh...this is still such sad news.
A prayer for all those who knew him, and a prayer for Syrillian.


----------



## Jason4i7

R.I.P Syrillian


----------



## lob3s

Rest in peace, sweet prince.


----------



## waar

I didn't know him, but he always came off as a great person.

RIP. It's always surreal to see a fellow board member pass away.


----------



## the_beast

My condolences to all of his friends and family. Although my contact with him was brief here, he made a lasting impression, and he was a special person who will be missed by all who knew him.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpuddGunn*


Never spoke to the guy but read many of his posts and threads and was always enthralled by them.

Genuinely choked at the news, a sad day for all on OCN


Same here. I can't recall but i think i have spoke to him before for something and can't quite remember but he seems quite a laid back nice fella. Rest in Peace. Now he can overclock to 5ghz and up in heaven with God's Computer


----------



## terraprime

Holy molly, I totally just seen this and my jaw dropped. RIP dude you will surely be missed here on the good Ole' OCN.


----------



## gtarmanrob

woh, dude. was not expecting to come across this thread... RIP mate. it's funny how we spend so much time online in forums, we consider the members more than "fellow posters" ... i consider a lot of people on here as a mate.

had some good talks with Syrillian, and while we werent exactly best mates, i thought pretty highly of him. i think there were even some heated "discussions" between us too haha







but he was a good bloke.

take care mate, and cheers







i'll sink a couple for ya tonight


----------



## Hyoketsu

Haven't spoken with him directly, but read many of his threads and posts. He truly seems to have been a large pillar of the OCN community and a great guy in general.
Rest in peace.


----------



## xPwn

Rest in Peace!
I'm Praying for you!


----------



## sick70malibu

I never really had any contact with him, but his mods were things of absolute beauty. My prayers are going out for him and his family tonight.

Rest In Peace Syrillian


----------



## mr. biggums

true shame, helped me out with advice more than once and never had a bad attitude towards giving said advice he will be greatly missed by me and everyone else here.


----------



## sausageson

I never knew him since im new here, but have seen the Syrillian ribbons to know enough that the OCN community was behind him.

Rest in Peace friend


----------



## Doogiehouser

He was a very nice guy and one of the first people I personally spoke to when I joined this community. I saw one of his builds in a magazine so I decided to chat him up about 3 years back, he was very modest and an all around good guy. It pains me to see such good people live short lives.

Rest in Peace and know that this community will always keep you in memory


----------



## pzyko80

my condolences libby, syrillian was one of the people that took care of me when i joined this site as everyone said he was a loved and respected member of this community he will be missed


----------



## Saucee

Never talked to him, but I did see his posts around and he seemed like a very nice person. If he had to go, at least he went painless and with his family at his side. RIP Syrillian.


----------



## mega_option101

This just goes to show how precious life really is. May you rest in peace


----------



## cdoublejj

I instantly mouthed the ***, i guess that's all i can say to that. nobody saw that coming i guess.


----------



## Killam0n

The pc community has lost a great contributor. May you rest in piece and be provided with faster hardware and superior modding tools in the afterlife if there are such things and places.


----------



## h2on0

my condolences to you and your family


----------



## jellis142

Goodbye...I didn't know him personally, but I wish I had. I'm glad he had loved ones surrounding him







It's not fair...being taken like that.


----------



## WaLshy11

rip


----------



## Lampen

Rest in Peace Syrillian, you'll be missed!


----------



## Raiden911

Rest in peace dude.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

I honestly don't know what to say
overclock.net has lost one of its finest, in body, thats all, we will remember him forever and he will live on through use and i may not be religious but his spirit will still be with us completely and entirely.
Thank you for letting us know libby

My deepest condolences to you and your family, he was taken too soon.


----------



## LemonSlice

An immense shame I didn't get to know you better Syr... Rest in peace, from your place in the skies and watch over us, your fellow overclockers. We will all meet you again in the next life, just you wait for it, we will meet again.


----------



## importflip

Rest in peace.


----------



## zacwhite15

rest in peace mate, i can relate too the loss your family is going through. 
i only hope that all of us modders get to have a big ass pow wow in the after life with tons of danger den cases and custom mods all around us


----------



## why_sleep

Deepest sympathies & love to the family/loved ones, may his soul journey on with grace.


----------



## Hawk777th

Just saw this. I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## SalisburySteak

I am sorry for this loss. I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Blackhawk4

We've truly lost one of the greats not just in this forum, but in this world. May he be remembered for the class he showed as a person.


----------



## Sheyster

Very sad news.







Rest in peace for all time Syrillian.


----------



## Eaglake

Rest in peace Syrillian and may the God be with your family.


----------



## sintricate

May he rest in peace. Just happy to know he's not in pain any more. Amazing how he was more than just another member of this site and seems to have had an effect on so many through his amazing builds and over all just being a good guy.

Sad to see him go.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

R.I.P bro. Truly a great loss for the PC modding community.


----------



## scotishhaggis

Sorry for the loss

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Oh my god. To think that he just goes, and he meant alot to this community. This is just sad. I want to cry.


----------



## bootscamp

Rest in peace syrillian. You have inspired many in this community, and your legacy will certainly live on within OCN. Thank you for all of your contributions to this forum. RIP friend.


----------



## _craven_

OMG .. 2 of my family members (my grandfather and my aunt) taken away by cancer, and now my friend from OCN









R.I.P Syrillian .. Thanks for your contribution to this community .. we won't forget about you


----------



## ErdincIntel

All living is going to face the death some day. But look at Syrillian left after him in these forums: only good words. Because he only deserved good words.

I didn't know him personally, I knew him in this great community. It was easy to notice that he is kind, elegant and a good-hearted man, not an ordinary man. Besides of his spectacular skills, his personality was more remarkable in my opinion. Everyone will die some day. I hope when I leave this world as our dear friend Syrillian did, I will leave people remembering me with love and respect in every way as our dear friend Syrillian did.

Rest in Peace Syrillian, you will be always remembered. And I wish patience for Libby, his family, friends and who knew that unordinary man called Syrillian.

Erdinc


----------



## GuardianOdin

Syrillan was such a welcoming individual,a caring and helpful man. This community won't be the same without him. So very sad to see he's gone.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*








This song fits the thread and news perfectly.

*Gets lighter and waves it to song*


----------



## addersnake

RIP Syrillian, I didn't know him personally but we lost our Dad last year from Bladder Cancer and he passed at home peacefully so I really feel for the family.

Best wishes to you all and god speed.

xxxxxx


----------



## Usario

Rip. T _ T


----------



## Smoblikat

If i was wearing a hat i would take it off


----------



## Liighthead

R.I.P buddy... hardly knew you. but still mean alot to a lot of people. 
*takes hat off*


----------



## HSG502

I tip a glass to you Syr. Rest in peace.


----------



## dragosmp

I will remember Syrillan as the best acrylic modder I've seen and even more so one that helped me build the first acrylic case. It wasn't a small feat since I was a total beginner and folks had to have quite a bit of patience with me.

He will be missed and I'm happy I knew him.


----------



## Markeh

Wow.... just wow. I'll be honest, I saw this on the homepage, and my heart sank.

Syrillian, Rest in Peace.


----------



## Ellis

Rest in peace Syrillian.

I know I can speak for everyone when I say that you'll be missed.


----------



## [Adz]

RIP man. We'll miss you.


----------



## BlackandDecker




----------



## BountyHead

Syrillian, you shall be missed greatly. My thoughts and prayers go out to your family. recently ( too recently) I lost a member of my family to cancer, as i know other on this forum have. Much love and good vibes i shall send to you from AZ


----------



## Oupavoc

I am still in disbelieve, shocked and I'm still speechless. Its like a bad dream, but it's reality and it saddens me to the core. After hearing about this yesterday, it still doesnt feel right or real. He was such a stand up, classy guy that will be missed on this forum and in real life. I still remember when I was looking into buying a tech bench, and he was like, just build one. The countless hours of planing and building it thanks to his help. I know it really has shaken me and other when we hear and I say this with the outmost respect that a brother has falling. I'll be a man and admit it brought tears to my eyes. To bad I can't repay him the favour for helping me. All I know is that he will be missed, and I know he's looking down and is in a better place. Again R.I.P Syr.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Im not one to get sappy and all wordy about tragedies, even in the passing of loved ones. But this is a first.

I just saw this pop up on Twitter and I was blown away. Ive been off OCN due to lots of vacationing. Im in Disney World right now, and to my disbelief it is indeed possible to shed tears here. I would've never thought I would do so, anywhere, for someone over the internet I never met. Through his legendary computer enthusiast work, his solid friendship, and golden advice - I've never been inspired as much by a single individual Ive known on a personal level.

"Do not let the kindness of your heart be sullied by the underhandedness and lack of sincerity of those you cross paths with." ~ Syrillian. Those words of advice he told me in most likely my darkest hours in my life seriously did me some good in more ways than I can express in words, and I'll never forget them.

Thank you friend. See you again on the other side.


----------



## Semedar

I'll post again man.. RIP Bro


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

EDIT: 
May I suggest OCN close down on The upcoming Saturday for reflection and perhaps throw up a direct donation for the cancer society too?


----------



## UkGouki

is very very sad :rip: brother catch you on the flipside


----------



## Swiftes

Heroes are remembered, Legends never die.

RIP Syrillian


----------



## Scott1541

Syrillian, I may not have had the chance to meet you on the forum, but Rest In Peace all the same friend.


----------



## adridu59

He had a Gigabyte board...


----------



## s0d0mg0m0rrah

Peace Syrillian


----------



## chip94

Rest in peace my Friend.


----------



## Tigalione

RIP Brother. x


----------



## TFL Replica

I am greatly saddened by this news.


----------



## kpnamja

Sad to see an OCN member gone, I will pray for his family.


----------



## Peremptor

He was taken from this earth far too soon. My sincere condolences to his family.


----------



## Xaero252

My condolences to the family; I recently lost a loved one to cancer as well.

Also, why does this have to be a former donation thread? Are donations no longer being accepted in his honor?

Nevermind, I see there is a round 2 thread up.


----------



## crashdummy35

Oh God... I hadn't even seen this thread. Oh man...

Syrillian and his family will be in my prayers.


----------



## mr soft

Nice people are always taken too soon. 
R.I.P


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


EDIT: 
May I suggest OCN close down on The upcoming Saturday for reflection and perhaps throw up a direct donation for the cancer society too?


I believe management has something else in mind, they will announce whatever they are planning in due time.


----------



## OMG It's Bob

I'll admit that I didn't know him personally, but my thoughts do go out to this community and his family.


----------



## adrian0729

*offers my 100th post in memory of syrillian


----------



## ENTERPRISE

It is a big loss for our world and of course a loss for our community. My thoughts are with Syrillians family and loved one. I will miss Syrillian very much, him and I spoke a fair bit and his case work and mods were next to awesome. He is however not gone, as long as we keep in our thoughts and hearts then he will always be here. Due to his content and name being across the internet, in a sense, his actions and kindness have a sense of immortality to them.

You will be missed my friend, 
Kim


----------



## grishkathefool

A tragic loss. My condolences to you and your family. As much as he will be missed here, I know it is more so for all of you.


----------



## Mr_Torch

My condolences to Syrillian's family.
He helped me through my own cancer treatment with kind words and thoughts.
You are missed greatly Syrillian. Rest In Peace my friend.


----------



## Kaldari

This is just hard to believe. It literally has me choked up..

Rest easy man.


----------



## Th0m0_202

wow.... i hope he is proud he has left such a big mark on this forum. im sure he has done the same to his friends and family. makes me sad to read that. dont know what else to say.... hope his family is holding up ok considering :'( R.I.P syrillian


----------



## Browncoat

As a newer member to the community, I can't say that I knew Syrillian or even spoke to Syrillian but from what I have seen he was a well respected member of the community and will be sorely missed.

All I can really say is he had some beautiful builds and has clearly inspired a lot of modders and left his mark on OCN.

Condolences to his family.


----------



## linskingdom

You will be greatly missed Syrillian. R.I.P. my friend.

Not sure this is possible or not. All his threads should be brought up once awhile because of so much knowledge and inspirations there.


----------



## Krahe

Sincere condolences to Syrillian's family.


----------



## matroska

Thank you for letting us know Libyy, i am sure it means a lot to many of us.
My condolences to you and your family. He will be greatly missed.

R.I.P. syr.


----------



## Steven-1979

damn ... RIP bro


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

My condolences to the family. I wasn't fortunate enough to be here during his builds, but we did talk a little in his status update thread. This truly breaks my heart. He's the reason I got into folding. May he rest in peace. I know he fought like hell.


----------



## SinX7

R.I.P Syrillian. You're in a better place now.


----------



## driftingforlife

I didn't know him but he will not be forgoten, R.I.P dude.


----------



## Toology

Wow sorry to see him go , i never got to talk to him but im sure he was great , rest in peace my friend and i hope his family gets through it ok.


----------



## LokSupguller

My god, I am so sorry Libby and Syrillian's family. This is a massive loss to the OCN community. We've lost a generous contributor and amazing case modder.

We'll always admire your works of computer art









Rest in peace.

And also, thank god I got to talk to this awesome person once in my OCN experience, it's a shame he couldn't stay for longer.


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## hli53194

My heart goes out to Syrillian and his family. My only regret is that I never was able to interact with him. May he rest in peace.


----------



## CrazzyRussian




----------



## BWG

Oh no, I am so sorry. I will always remember him, and the legacy he left in all of our memories. I have lost a few family members to cancer, and have another who has been given less than 6 months to live. It is very hard for some people to deal with, but I just try to remember that when I pass, I will see everyone I love again when their time comes. Also, the pain and suffering is over.


----------



## Forsaken_id

:







:







:

I am so sorry for your family's loss, Libby.

I didn't know Syrillian other than the presence on this forum, but what a presence!

Rest in peace, Syrillian, you will be truly missed by the OCN community.









Also, thank you for letting all of us know.


----------



## yabo

...Wow. He was one the the best of us.

RIP, man. You'll always be honored, and remembered.


----------



## downlinx

sorry to hear libby, all the best to your family as syri was def. a part of our family. if there is anything we as an ocn family can do for your family, please, please let us know. He will be honored and missed by more people than you will ever know. Our love goes out to your family.


----------



## Tweex

Goodbye my friend, see you in the next life.









My deepest and heartfelt condolences goes out to you Libby and your family. He was 1 in a million and will always have a spot in the ranks here at OCN. We will continue to fold and fold harder to one day prevent the needless loses of so many Syrillians.

God Bless.

Tweex


----------



## USFORCES

Rest in peace Syrillian


----------



## Coolio831

Syrillian - Heroes get remembered, but legends never die!

Never got to know ya







.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

....


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Rest in peace sir.

Our thoughts and prayers go out to your family.


----------



## rmp459

Rest in peace buddy.

Your hard work and outlook on everything have reached to far more people than you know.

Always remembered.


----------



## Danker16

Rest in Peace Syrillian


----------



## CL3P20

Awhh man Syr! You'll be missed.. guess I will have to wait a while to spar with you now ..I'll be ready when I see you next


----------



## Daney

I don't think I ever spoke to Syrillian but reading this made me choke up, I understand he was an amazing, incredible guy - based on what *everyone* had told me.

RIP Syrillian, condolences to the family.


----------



## compuman145

I haz a sad,

Whilst i'm sad to see him go, i'm pleased that his fight is over. I think we can all appriciate the fight he put up against a formidable enemy, one that most people would crumble at the sight of.

He has and will always have my utmost respect for what he achieved in this community and what he undoubtably achieved in life.

Rest well dear Syrillian, you've earned it.

Compuman


----------



## razorguy

Rip


----------



## i n f a m o u s

RIP Syrillian.


----------



## starwa1ker

Rest In Peace. I saw the post you wrote a few days ago, I can't believe you're gone already =( In dedication to you, I will start folding. For a cure for cancer.


----------



## ConradTP

Such sad news.. Rest in Peace dude.. I'll say my prayers for you buddy..


----------



## blackbalt89

Wow. I've only been here for less than a year and really only saw Syrillian in passing on the site but reading about his battle really made me emotional.









I never knew you Syrillian but you sound like one hell of a guy. You're in a better place now man, see you up there!


----------



## eternal7trance

Wow that was quick, I had just met this guy too.


----------



## darthjoe229

I never really got to know Syrillian, but I will fold like I have never folded before. From what I heard he was truly a gift to these forums, and helped many people. Rest in peace.

edit: [ame="



]

Just for him.


----------



## Deegan

R.I.P. he was a great man. couldnt have been any nicer of a person. and he was jacked and could beat your ass. on top of all this he was one of the best case modders around. im glad to have known him and experienced his fine works. he had so much swag he had to put it in a tupperware bowl at night and save it in the fridge for the next day. condolences to your fam syrillian your already missed.


----------



## deegon

My condolences to the family on there loss, I wish I had known him.
my uncle too has pass away in the last week right about the time he did and I have found that it is a time to talk about all the awesome times








I wish U all well


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

Thank you for your contributions here, Syr. You were a wonderful person and will be missed immensely.

Matt


----------



## raiderxx

RIP dude.. And my condolences to his family. Thank you so much for letting us know. He will be missed.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

RIP Syr, you were an incredible person/member and will be missed.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

R.I.P. Syrillian, he was a great member in this community. I was really shocked to read this sad news. I've always seen him as a healthy guy with awesome creative skills and an outstandingly kind and warm personality. I will continue to remember him so


----------



## 98uk

R.I.P.

Thank you for the help you gave me over PM since I joined


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I immediately went to sleep upon discovery of this thread news last night. I didn't know how to communicate how I felt about the man, and my sadness upon hearing of his passing. A new day brings proper perspective of Syrillian's impact.

Daniel was a role model to me. I looked up to him and his benevolent nature. It is quite evident by this thread that he continues to live with all of us.

I will share my love with everyone I know in his honor.


----------



## t-ramp

Damn.









Rest in peace, Syr.


----------



## dumb321

Rest in peace, Syr.


----------



## Reflux

Oh no.


----------



## Snowmen

I never knew you but still, this is a very sad moment for OCN which lost one of their most important member. Rest in Peace.


----------



## llChaosll

I dont post much, so Im not familiar with alot of people on here, but Syrillian seems like someone that was truly loved by everyone in the community. I went back & read some of the threads he replied in, & he gave so much valuable info to people & was always there to help.
R.I.P Syrillian, you will always be missed & never forgotten.


----------



## adizz

What?!?
































RIP.


----------



## bavarianblessed

I'm at a loss for words really.

You are now and will continue to be greatly missed, Syr.
God bless you and your family. RIP brother.


----------



## $ilent

Unbelivable...seems like 2 minutes ago everyone was posting and building folding farms in support.

R.I.P Syrillian.


----------



## ACHILEE5

I'm gutted


----------



## Canis-X

I never had the honor of meeting Syrillian, but in reading of his passing and the mark that he left on so many lives I shed several tears.







The loss of someone that has touched so many is more profound than I am able to put to words here. May you rest in peace Syrillian!! My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends both in the real and cyber worlds, I know that the loss is devastating but at least he is no longer in pain.

Choked up,

Canis-X


----------



## dubz

You will never be forgotten Syr. R.I.P.


----------



## GameBoy

R.i.p.


----------



## {uZa}DOA

R.I.P. my friend... You will be sorely missed but, never forgotten.


----------



## Mike-IRL

R.I.P. Syrillian


----------



## Deeeebs

Syrillian... What a good man, and a mentor / role model to hundreds of members and probably thousands of "guests" that have visited this site over his tenure here. We will surely miss you Syrillian, but will never forget.

:clock:RIP Syrillian, my friend.


----------



## iZZ

I can't belive it... I was hoping he would make it... I don't have words to describe how I feel. He will be extremely missed in this forum... R.I.P friend.


----------



## Sylon

R.I.P

You will never be forgotten.


----------



## Wishmaker

RIP Syrillian !!!


----------



## ali7up

RIP Syrillian!


----------



## r_stanley

Damn it. Why do all the good ones get taken so early?

R.I.P. buddy. You sure as hell were a great guy to know.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Libby,

I don't know the right words to say, so I'll try to avoid any unintended awkwardness...

We aren't family, of course, so there's no way we could have known your brother the way you did. However, I hope it is a comfort to know that many of us here respected, admired, perhaps loved your brother in our own way, as sort of an unofficial family. I didn't know him as well as some here, but it was a privilege to have enjoyed his posts and his sense of humor, which will be sorely missed.

My prayers will be with you all at this difficult time. I wish you and your family the best. Your brother will not be forgotten.


----------



## xlilmissmjx

Libby,

My prayers & thoughts go out to you & your family at this difficult time.

RIP Syrillian!


----------



## brettjv

So sorry for your loss, Libby.

What a sad, sad day.

Godspeed Syr ... ye will be missed.


----------



## The Ricker

It was Syrillian's mods that first brought me to OCN. Even though we never talked, his work and the advice he shared with this community have been an encouragement to me. I will miss him.


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

May your tinkering bench and beer mug always be full. Mod in Peace Syr.


----------



## thrasherht

RIP Syrillian. I didn't know you well, but I know you were a very close member of this community. You will be missed by many.
This is the second internet friend of mine to pass away. May they both go in piece.


----------



## 3XPeriment

RIP Syrilian. I will always respect the man and his work.


----------



## biltong

Oh wow. I'm sure I can say this is a sad moment for all of OCN. But we can be glad that he's no longer in pain and that he's moved on to better things.

RIP Syrillian


----------



## darksun20

R.I.P. Syrillian


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

RIP Syrillian.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

R.I.P Syrillian. you will be missed.


----------



## ebolamonkey3

This is sad news indeed. My sincere condolences to the family, and RIP Syrillian.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syrillian;14609481*
> All - This is Syrillian's sister Libby. I got onto this site to try to communicate out to the community about some very sad news.
> 
> So sorry to report that Syrillian passed away this Saturday, August 13th after an 8 month battle with large cell neuroendocrine lung cancer.
> 
> Our family was with him when he passed and he went easily and without pain.
> 
> He was so young and had been so healthy prior to this cancer that it is hard to believe he is gone.
> 
> Our family would like to thank everyone who contributed to the American Cancer Society donations, he was truly touched by the generosity and caring of all of you.
> 
> Is there some way to post a broadcast message to communicate this to more people?
> 
> Please advise. You can email me directly at [email protected] and I will also check back to this site for any private messages.
> 
> Thanks and please send your prayers for his eternal rest.
> 
> Libby Costin


My condolences to you, Libby, and all of Syrillian's family and friends. It is hard to lose a loved one. I have lost both my Grandmas and another close relative in the past year so I know it's not easy. Syrillian was a highly respected OCN member by me a lot of other members. He was a really unique guy that was a lot of fun and super helpful in the OCN community. He will be dearly missed.


----------



## nckid4u

It is amazing how close you begin to feel toward certain members on this site. I had a lot of interactions with Syr over the years on here and feel like he was a personal friend. I wish I could accurately convey the deep and sincere condolences for his family. He was a great guy and I hope his memory will live on through all the people he touched in his life, both directly and through his membership on OCN. This is a very sad day...


----------



## Argosy

A sad day for us all, RIP Syrillian.

My condolences,

Argosy


----------



## Jura55ic

R.I.P Syrillian


----------



## X-Nine

Rest Easy, Syr. It's the least you deserve for being such a good, decent human being.


----------



## darklink

Condolences to all of those who were blessed enough to know Syrillian. R.I.P


----------



## wiggy2k7

So sorry to hear this very sad news, condolences to the family...


----------



## Jim-CL

Very sad news







but thank you Libby, for letting us know. My condolences to you and your family. I know he will be greatly missed.


----------



## saint19

R.I.P see you in the next life and this isn't a good bye, it's just a "see you soon"


----------



## Opp47

Rip and all the best to family


----------



## justarealguy

A real shame that a man full of life who genuinely enjoyed living had to lose to cancer.

Thanks for the update, Libby. We do appreciate it. Take care of yourself.


----------



## SugarySnack

Very sad to see such a talented member gone. His case mods / cases were always some of my favourites.

R.I.P Syrillian


----------



## Rixon

He was truly an inspiring member of Overclock.net, his work was more than just an engineering example, or proof of concept. It was a art form that reflected on his dedication, and determination to continue forward, improving on himself and the whole community that loved him so much.

Rest in Peace Syrillian


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Your endless strength and wisdom will forever live on in the hearts of those who knew you. RIP to a great man.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

He was an inspiration and a guide to me, yet he`s work and thoughts still live in these forums and will be an example to many other members, I wont forget him.

Condolences to family and friends.

Rest in Piece Syrillian.


----------



## Vibe21

My condolences to his family and friends. Rest in Peace.

This news makes me wish I had joined OCN sooner just to get to know him.


----------



## Tunapiano

My condolences to Libby and the rest of her family, i didn't know Syrillian but i did make it a point to keep up to date on his condition as he is one of the reasons i chose to fold, it was around the time of his diagnosis that i started folding.

I'm sorry that a cure couldn't be found in time but with any luck we can find one before we all lose another great member of OCN.


----------



## intelfan

Farewell Syrillian, rest in peace.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Wish I had the words but they don't exist, the strongest fires burn themselves out quickly and it seems this has fallen true here. Someone who means so much to so many has left us far too early and we all hope is now in a better place. Once might think with his passing OCN has lost him, and he has lost OCN, one thing I can guarantee is that will not be the case, his kindness, knowledge and countless lessons here on OCN will prove to provide him the immortality within these imaginary walls in this school of thought that the real world could not provide him


----------



## Sin100

This news has shocked our entire community. It's hard to believe a man in such exceptional good health can be taken away from us in a matter of a few short months.

Daniel will be missed by so many of us. His intelligences and personality will live with all of us, and his written guides/work logs/posts will be always be available on our website. His mods and written words of wisdom have inspired many and will continue to inspire many more people in the future.

We can all hope that his written work will be archived across the internet for many, many years to come.

Here is to Daniel. Gone, but certainly not forgotten.


----------



## TheReciever

It takes a lot of courage to face death and battle it, but we cant always have hollywood endings..

My condolences to Syrillian and his family, he will be missed


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14611271*
> Dunno if its in violation of the ToS or anything but I don't care. This one is for Syrillian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> The tears did not hit me until I started playing this video.


----------



## Mongol

Goodbye my friend.

May your light shine upon us all, even those not blessed enough to be graced by your existence. As always, the good are taken first.

Godspeed. My prayers to your family.


----------



## MisterMalv

To a man I never knew
Pure human through and through
I know I speak for everyone
When I say we will miss you.

R.I.P.


----------



## bigvaL

This is terrible news!!

I didn't even know Syrillian that well and I can't believe it. I thought for sure he would make it through!! RIP man. I hope there's an afterlife you can live in peace, away from disease and suffering.


----------



## sLowEnd




----------



## Faster_is_better

Sad sad day, R.I.P. friend


----------



## c0nnection

RIP Syr. I am drinking a few for you as I type.


----------



## CravinR1

My best wishes with those Syrillian loved. I hope he's in the better place as he surely deserves to be.


----------



## c0nnection

Donated! RIP Syrillian.


----------



## Cryptedvick

I cannot believe what I'm seeing!!








At first I thought it was some bad joke until I saw his sisters post and I remained speechless.
I can't believe that the cancer took him in only 8 months ... WTH??
OCN lost, IMHO, the best member it ever had...








My condolences go to his family, God bless his soul and may he rest in piece in Heaven.


----------



## Ropey

May you rest in peace, Syrillian friend! Death has severed the tie that united us in this life.

I am saddened for this far too early loss, and it's effects on those who had a stronger connection. For it has been my experience that it is this strength of connection which defines the strength of the pain.







I have felt the pain of close family loss as well.

I wish all comfort in their journey through loss.


----------



## kill

I cannot believe it either.
RIP Syr.


----------



## c0nnection

People, even if its a few dollars, please donate in his honor. He may not be with us, but I am sure in spirit he would appreciate it. I didn't even know him but I've always checked here once a week for updates and I've donated. I too, had a friend who died from cancer and was also highly regarded at teamxbox.com.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I'd like to chime in briefly with something that may lift your spirits and show you what kind of man he was.

In my talks with Syrillian in private throughout the duration of his heroic fight, he was always thankful to not only me for getting things going in his honor, but to this entire 150,000+ member-strong community for the overwhelming support for him and the fight.

He was humbled when he learned of the donation to the American Cancer Society. Yes - the legend himself, *HUMBLED*.

He loved this community as much as we love him and he always was grateful for our sheer presence. The last words he said to me before I got the news were this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syrillian*
> My... how my life has changed....
> 
> "The Homefront" is the Veterans Administration Community Living Center. Essentially I am in a Nursing Home. I have a private room, with a hospital bed, a large and comfortable recliner and some nice views of the ocean.
> I spend my days pretty doped up on painkillers and other medications (I literally take about 2-dozen types of pills a day.
> I am wheelchair-bound when I go for meals, but I take a brief "shuffle" after every meal with a wheeled walker.... so no.... no driving, no riding, heck.... barely any walking.... but Imma still standing.
> 
> As for life returning to "normal", I honestly don't think that it ever will, I just hope to maybe ride the Ducati a few more times before I sell it. We shall see.
> 
> anyhooo..... my best to you and your endeavors, I will be watching from the sidelines and rootin'n for ya.
> 
> Carpe Diem!


----------



## Matt*S.

R.I.P. Syrillian, May your story inspire the many who read it. May OCN ever support you even now as you have finished your fight. I for one have known Syrillian during my entire time here, wouldn't have imagined the community without him, guess I have to now.

Smash, what you wrote there was both inspirational, and heart breaking. May we all take note, No Matter how bad anyone thinks they have it, may they take a read through this thread...to have his life taken when he was so young, and to think that he relied on us....so many of us relied on him.


----------



## admin

I can't even begin to explain the pain we feel for your loss Syrillian.

Your kindness and wisdom have been showcased within the Overclocking / Case Modding community for years - and more recently, your strength and courage has inspired us all. It has put so much into perspective.

Anyone who has come across your contributions has been left with something greater than which they came with.

It has been such a blessing to have you part of Overclock.net my friend. You are loved and missed deeply. You will always be remembered. I promise you this.

Rest in peace Syrillian.

Libby, please accept our heartfelt condolences. Your Brother was a very special man to us - and I am sure everyone he knew outside of the Overclocking space. If there is EVER anything we can do to directly support you or the rest of your family, we are always here.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin;14617640*
> I can't even begin to explain the pain we feel for your loss Syrillian.
> 
> Your kindness and wisdom have been showcased within the Overclocking / Case Modding community for years - and more recently, your strength and courage has inspired us all. It has put so much into perspective.
> 
> Anyone who has come across your contributions has been left with something greater than which they came with.
> 
> It has been such a blessing to have you part of Overclock.net my friend. You are loved and missed deeply. You will always be remembered. I promise you this.
> 
> Rest in peace Syrillian.
> 
> Libby, please accept our heartfelt condolences. Your Brother was a very special man to us - and I am sure everyone he knew outside of the Overclocking space. If there is EVER anything we can do to directly support you or the rest of your family, we are always here.


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Even though Syr has passed he will always remain present within all of us who he has inspired. It is through Syr's guidance that I learned how to mod PCs and his spirit will remain ever present in every mod I undertake.

Thank you Syr.


----------



## Joephis19

I am new enough to this site to not have had any contact with Syrillian, however he must have been a very special person to have touched so many people in so many places. After reading some of the correspondence listed in the posts above and viewing a great deal of his posts from the past, I can safely say that this site has lost a valued member and the world is a little less bright without him.

R.I.P.


----------



## StormX2

*****... I can't believe he's gone.

He IS an inspiration and a reason to live life to the fullest!!

Clock those puppies and crank the volts in Honor of Syrillian!!

You Only Live ONCE!!


----------



## KingT

It's so sad to see such a young life has been taken away..









I have also recently lost a good friend,29 year old in a car crash accident so I know how many of you who actually knew Syrillian feel..

Syrillian may be gone,but never forgotten,this great community will never let that happen..

R.I.P..

CHEERS..


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I've held off on commenting here until I figured out what to say. Although I still don't have the right words, I can't wait any longer.

Syr, you have been one of the greatest members I've come across on OCN. It was astounding to see how much of a humble man you were despite everything going right for you, from your awesome casemods to your wise-man mind. I never had the chance to say it to you in life, but even though we've never met face to face, you were one of the people I've come across in life who taught me the meaning and significance of humility. We may share the same name but I definitely feel that (and I know for sure that in life you would have rejected this next statement but I'll say it anyways) between the two of us, you were the better man.

People like you are the reason I work so damn hard with my own cancer research, and while I regret never having the chance to have my work help you with your fight against cancer, rest assured friend that in life you have left an impression on many people you've interacted with.

And to Libby and any of Daniel's family reading this: He was an extraordinary man and will be sorely missed within this community.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin;14617640*
> I can't even begin to explain the pain we feel for your loss Syrillian.
> 
> Your kindness and wisdom have been showcased within the Overclocking / Case Modding community for years - and more recently, your strength and courage has inspired us all. It has put so much into perspective.
> 
> Anyone who has come across your contributions has been left with something greater than which they came with.
> 
> It has been such a blessing to have you part of Overclock.net my friend. You are loved and missed deeply. You will always be remembered. I promise you this.
> 
> Rest in peace Syrillian.
> 
> Libby, please accept our heartfelt condolences. Your Brother was a very special man to us - and I am sure everyone he knew outside of the Overclocking space. If there is EVER anything we can do to directly support you or the rest of your family, we are always here.


this brought tears to my eyes, literally. great post admin. i agree with you. i am still dumbfounded and i still cannot believe he is really gone. i was lucky enough to join OCN and know him before all of this happened, and no words can describe the sadness i feel that he is not with us anymore.


----------



## WorldExclusive

When a person leaves us, you know how much they really meant to us, by the way people speak about the person. I've never spoken with him, but from reading the posts, he had to be one of the best persons here on Earth.
R.I.P. You're home home now.


----------



## illum

Condolences to your family and you libby. I didnt really know him too well but from what little i knew of him and how others talk about him, he surely was a great man who passed way before his time.

Rest in peace my friend, God speed.


----------



## tha d0ctor

This is a damn shame. Hopefully he will not have passed in vain and his good name will continue to bring forward charity and awareness to the cause. RIP, you will be missed!


----------



## KingT

6 months ago you were on your *Heaven ~ Hybrid Theory build* which you have never got the chance to finish..

Now you have all the time and peace in the world to do it..

We know that you will..









R.I.P.

CHEERS..


----------



## Lutro0

I felt the need to contribute in some manner. Please feel free to use. God Bless You Syr.


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingt;14618752*
> 6 months ago you were on your *heaven ~ hybrid theory build* which you have never got the chance to finish..
> 
> Now you have all the time and peace in the world to do it..
> 
> We know that you will..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r.i.p.
> 
> Cheers..


rep+1


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14618989*
> I felt the need to contribute in some manner. Please feel free to use. God Bless You Syr.


I will use this. I donated cash earlier and would be happy to don this avatar in his memory. REP+1


----------



## Freakn

R.I.P Syr


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;14618423*
> I've held off on commenting here until I figured out what to say. Although I still don't have the right words, I can't wait any longer.
> 
> Syr, you have been one of the greatest members I've come across on OCN. It was astounding to see how much of a humble man you were despite everything going right for you, from your awesome casemods to your wise-man mind. I never had the chance to say it to you in life, but even though we've never met face to face, you were one of the people I've come across in life who taught me the meaning and significance of humility. We may share the same name but I definitely feel that (and I know for sure that in life you would have rejected this next statement but I'll say it anyways) between the two of us, you were the better man.
> 
> People like you are the reason I work so damn hard with my own cancer research, and while I regret never having the chance to have my work help you with your fight against cancer, rest assured friend that in life you have left an impression on many people you've interacted with.
> 
> And to Libby and any of Daniel's family reading this: He was an extraordinary man and will be sorely missed within this community.


yah i felt the same way, i just foudn out today - there is'nt enough words to get how i feel about it out.

So Im gonna try to break something with too much voltage


----------



## SmasherBasher

If anyone is in the area of San Francisco or nearby, I will be making the trip to his memorial service this coming Sunday. I will be driving from San Diego on Saturday the 20th and returning Monday morning. All who wish to attend are welcome and I will be posting more info as soon as I return home to my computer where the info is.


----------



## Alecthar

As a new member of the OCN community, I didn't know Syrillian so much as know _of_ him, but everything I've heard and seen points to an artist who was brilliant in his chosen medium, and an exemplary human being.

I'm not really one for prayer, so I'll just say that I offer my deepest condolences to his family, and note that no person remembered so fondly by so many is ever truly lost to us, he lives on in the memories of his friends here at OCN, in his work and in the work of those he inspired.


----------



## c0nnection

Someone posted this last night and it bears repeating.

Syrillian showing his work and his home.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dk7c6yAhh0&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

Quote:


> If fate means you to lose, give him a good fight anyhow.
> 
> - William McFee


You definitely fought the good fight Syrillian. We'll definitely be missing you terribly. May you rest in peace my friend.

Take care.


----------



## Awkwardly Awesome

Syrillian was one of the reasons I followed this forum. His work was outstanding. It's so sad to see such a young person taken down in their prime. This is why I fold.

R.I.P. Buddy.


----------



## wanako

...and then suddenly, for some reason, all the celestial computers started running much better...

viva!


----------



## Prymus

My condolences...To a great Modder. To a great person, OCN will be dimmer with your loss.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Thanks for that vid


----------



## SmasherBasher

*Update! Here is the formal invitation that is open to one and all. I will be there. If you can make it, please join us to celebrate our friend's life.*


----------



## PCMADD0CT0R

R.I.P. Syr.


----------



## dominique120

Condolences to your family Syrillian, may you rest in peace forever and ever knowing you will always be remembered by us, your friend at Overclock.net.


----------



## losttsol

Thanks for all your help over the years. You will be missed.


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


*Update! Here is the formal invitation that is open to one and all. I will be there. If you can make it, please join us to celebrate our friend's life. *










This is exactly what I am talking about. A young man, attractive and healthy looking who died young from cancer. My friend died so young as well, aka. Aiel @teamxbox.com. No one said life was fair, but I will never understand why the great people die young and undeservedly.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Goodbye, friend, I am truly and deeply saddened by this; Semper Fidelis, brother.


----------



## 95329

This is sad news









Though this shows how great of a community we have here.


----------



## Shredicus

Rest in Peace Syr.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Good night sweet prince! I remember first comming here and he was doing amazing computer case mods. Forever will be missed and this will get me back into folding even harder this winter


----------



## Squirrel

Oh man, it seems like only yesterday that I read his thread where he explained what happened, and now I saw the bow next to the OCN logo and...wow







This is so sad.


----------



## solsamurai

Rest in Peace. You will be missed.


----------



## xdanisx

I can't believe he died. I mean I knew he had cancer, but it just didn't seam that real to me. If I didn't live in Mass, I'd definitely go to the service.

He was a good dude, if there's a heaven I hope he's there.


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Rest in peace brother, you will be remembered.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdanisx;14621299*
> I can't believe he died. I mean I knew he had cancer, but it just didn't seam that real to me. If I didn't live in Mass, I'd definitely go to the service.
> 
> He was a good dude, if there's a heaven I hope he's there.


I just went through losing my father-in-law to lung cancer a few months ago...it still feels weird.


----------



## kennady

Was wondering what his name means. This made me feel better after reading all the goodbyes.

I'd add 'greatly loved' to his tag line.


----------



## BizzareRide

No more pain friend! RIP.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Syrillian > All

Simple mathematics. RIP brother, Semper Fidelis.


----------



## Ictinike

Wanted to add my own condolences. Being a part of this community, from way back, I remember Syr's build logs, his inspiration and his genius.

While I don't get back here much these days I did want to stop in after hearing about his battle which I now see has ultimately taken one of our own.

RIP our friend and you will be missed!
~Ictinike


----------



## Crazydood

R.I.P you will be missed.


----------



## Crazydood

Even though I did not know Syrillian that well, I know he surely will be missed by many, including myself. From what I got to know about him from his posts, he seemed like a genuinely nice guy which was always ready to help anyone in need. I enjoyed reading his posts, like the one where he put his Ducati in his room hehe, he was just pure awesome. It`s hard finding someone with the same characteristics as him, being cool as him but at the same time humble and charismatic. I saddens me that we will never have another Syrillian.

My condolences goes out to His family and all of his friends. And to you Syrillian, I hope one day to be just 1/3 of the guy you are. Rock on man!


----------



## ColdRush

RIP Syrillian, Semper fi.


----------



## brobanmanx2

R.I.P, Syrillian


----------



## kremtok

Heavy.


----------



## c00lkatz

R.I.P Syrillian


----------



## trippinonprozac

RIP mate. Wishes to the family.


----------



## Tatakai All

I've never really felt this kind of loss for someone that I knew but didn't personally know. Like the many who have posted before R.I.P my friend.


----------



## Blaze051806

Rip


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Rip


----------



## youra6

Death came too soon for you. May you rest in peace.


----------



## hout17

RIP Syrillian


----------



## King Who Dat

I gave what I could. Cancer is stupid. Prayers for you and your family...


----------



## unimatrixzero

I have so much to say that I am speechless. For those that knew Daniel Remember him fondly. He was always in the shadows and watching from afar. Speaking only rarely. Now he will do the same. In the shadows, watching us from afar and speaking only when it is absolutly needed. God Be With You Daniel. Rest in Peace my friend. I will miss you dearly.


----------



## bigal1542

He didn't deserve this









I have to say that in my time here, he was the kindest and most helpful person I had known.

We will miss you


----------



## the_milk_man

R.I.P. Syrillian. I hope you know that you helped out a lot of people in your lifetime and I wish you good luck in the next life.


----------



## bgtrance

Rest in peace Syr







I hope you are in a better place...


----------



## Krusher33

And here I was hoping for a miracle and they were wrong. Sigh... rest in peace brother. You will be missed by thousands.


----------



## Slider46

Your kind words will be missed









Rest in peace.


----------



## pLuhhmm




----------



## Radiopools

Such a shame







RIP Syrillian.


----------



## BlankThis

Came home from such a great trip to the cottage to hear this bad news. I was hoping that he could beat the odds but on the other hand I'm happy that his suffering is over and he was able to pass away knowing how much this community cared for him and would continue the fight for him. While I dearly wish I could make it out to San Francisco to say good-bye to our beloved friend I can't afford to and my fall classes start the following day. That being said I will be there in heart and spirit.


----------



## unimatrixzero

Semper Fi Brother. Do or Die.


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

Syrillian was the reason why i joined OCN. I saw his mods in a magazine and all over then net which led me here to this great community. I didnt know him personally, but he will be remembered and any future mods(even though not even close to his mods) will be in his honor.

You will be missed


----------



## xd_1771

As a member of the staff, I am obliged to extend my condolences to his important family and friends. I came across Syrillian once in awhile during my treks in the forums, and he definitely seemed like a nice guy. Unfortunately that's really as far as I went, and I regret not spending the time getting to know him or looking at his build logs. One thing I know we did share, however, was the same culture. Syrillian was half Filipino and a distinct member of the Pinoy Overclockers Club.

I don't doubt that for many of us today, the very image of this unfortunate but talented member of our forums, who was also a good and kindhearted person, has become an undying presence in our hearts and minds.
You will be missed by many.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

R.I.P. Syrillian.

See you on the other side my friend. You will be missed.


----------



## Chucklez

I took the time to make a avatar for him. Please use it if you would like. RIP Buddy!


----------



## brandon6199

R.I.P. Syrillian... you will be missed


----------



## Rick Arter

R.I.P. Syrillian so sad to see such a young person leaving this earth.


----------



## liljoejoe54

This is sad news. R.I.P.


----------



## Spotswood

My condolences to Libby and the rest of Syrillian's family and friends.

I look forward to the day when a cure for this terrible disease is finally discovered.


----------



## bluedevil

R.I.P. My friend.....


----------



## Deeeebs

Hi peeps... Hello Syrillian!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Farewell my friend, and Semper Fidelis.


----------



## dmc3

Those who felt the pains of the flesh won't feel but the joy of gods grace in the end.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


Hi peeps... Hello Syrillian!







That's respect right there. 1 thing though, You pour first, then toast.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

R.I.P syrillian you will be dearly missed by everyone


----------



## Citra

To Syrillian: You will be dearly missed by OCN. However, never forgotten.


----------



## boogschd

R.I.P. Syrillian


----------



## NomNomNom

rest in peace all i can say


----------



## myerz635

R.I.P. friend, I will miss all of your entertaining posts







Your build logs inspired me to get into watercooling......you're probably showing off your master acrylic skills right now and impressing the ladies


----------



## jam3s

I have to say I feel like crying right now. He was SOOOO nice and really cared about OCN and the community. I am considering donating if not a little, something that might help the family. I am just shocked and I feel awful right now.


----------



## 94_xj

May you rest in peace, Sryillian. My prayers go out to the family as they deal with the loss.


----------



## subliminally incorrect

im sure hes doing alright wherever he is now. hopefully still doing case mods in the next lifetime.


----------



## Phyxers

My sincerest condolences go out to the Costin family. Syr played a critical part here in the OCN community and will severely be missed. Rest easy brother, and may we see you on the other side...


----------



## TehStranger?

i just typed in syrillian in google and found this http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...term=Syrillian


----------



## Zulli85

I never knew Syr that well personally but I knew of his reputation and I know he was thought of and respected very highly. Rest well, my friend.


----------



## Fossil

Wow.... I saw this thread and thought I had missed something a long time ago but to see this was just a few days ago. I didn't know Syrllian but I know what he contributed to OCN.

RIP


----------



## quakermaas

Very sad to hear news like this, no matter who it is.
I hope it wasn't to painful for him at the end.
Strength to his family and loved ones to continue on.
R.I.P.


----------



## pinkfloyd1

My condolences. Syrillian was a pleasure ever come in contact with, and we were very fortunate to have shared the time he spent with us. I hope you find comfort in the fact that someone most of us never met had such and impact on this community. It is a testament to his character.

God bless you and your family


----------



## mth91

Such a good man. So much peace in the way he conducted himself. I didn't have the honor of knowing him too well, but I do remember the way he spoke to people. The world needs more people like Daniel Costin.

It's encouraging to see so much support for such a great man. This place is more than just a computer site, it's a family of people with similar interests. God bless you all.


----------



## 161029

I need to get an airplane ticket to go to the chapel.


----------



## neDav

R.I.P. Syrillian, you will be missed.


----------



## legoman786

How I wish I could make it.


----------



## Traeumt

R.I.P. Syrillian wish i could be there.. lets hope our future work units can help others to survive


----------



## NoDoz

R.I.P. Syrillian. You will be missed by many


----------



## thumbhammer

Sad, sad news. I only knew him through his work, one of the best artists of his kind in the world in my opinion. My condolences to the family, I'm sorry for your loss.

Just mousing over his rep, I couldn't help but notice: "Syrillian is a legend". Never has a title been more fitting.


----------



## CiX

R.I.P Syrillian, you will be missed


----------



## _LDC_




----------



## ps-gunkie

Rest in peace Syrillian.


----------



## AppetiteNZ

RIP mate, may god be with you and your family.


----------



## Takendown2

Reading this thread almost brought tears to me, my grandfather himself died from cancer and I truly hope that one day we can prevent or cure this horrible illness. Time to get folding again.

Rest In Peace Sryillian


----------



## WBaS

So many loved ones die from cancer. I hope some day there is a cure.

R.I.P. Syrillian, you will be missed.


----------



## Necrodox

It's a shame that cancer wreaks havoc on so many, leaving so many of us at a immense loss.

Rest in peace Syrillian!


----------



## jjsoviet

RIP, Syrillan. May your legacy continue to inspire us all.


----------



## Beriphent

I did not want to register and post here until recently, but I have viewed some of his cases in the past few years as a guest viewer.

I hope Syrillian rests in peace. He is most certainly a legend.


----------



## Rogy56

Rest in peace Syrillian.


----------



## Bill Owen

You will be deeply missed Syrillian. You were inspiring to everyone in the community and always helped and supported people when you could.

RIP Brother.


----------



## MarineRevenge

WOW I havent been on this site in ages but syrillian was one of the few genuine people on this site.

So sad to hear this has happened, oh man :/


----------



## EpicPie

I'll be attending his funeral. Hope to meet other OCN's members there.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;14619145*
> If anyone is in the area of San Francisco or nearby, I will be making the trip to his memorial service this coming Sunday. I will be driving from San Diego on Saturday the 20th and returning Monday morning. All who wish to attend are welcome and I will be posting more info as soon as I return home to my computer where the info is.


I am right in that area, I may have to go


----------



## ryanbob1234




----------



## rocstar96

This is so depressing










































RIP Syr!


----------



## MNiceGuy

How unfortunate. In my time on OCN I don't think I've seen a member who made a stronger contribution to the community. While he was obviously a talented and knowledgeable craftsman I will remember him for always remaining positive and encouraging to his fellow members.

Thank you Syrillian for everything you've done

-Tony


----------



## Blostorm

While reading I was almost







...

R.I.P. Syrillian

My deepest thoughts, prayers and condolences are with you.

Syrillian, he was a legend. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Syrillian


----------



## pohtangina

life is so fragile....let us not forget that it is a GIFT...RIP Syrillian


----------



## Volvo

R.I.P. Syrillian.

I came to hear of the news yesterday, and though I can't provide any form of financial donation whatsoever, you will always be remembered by me as a master craftsman, and a person of extremely high calibre that I will always respect.

To this, I will be building a Syrillian Shrine on Kirby1's Minecraft server, along with Lapengu, mxsmns and other members who frequent the server.

In remembrance of our dear Syrillian.

May your soul rest in peace.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Cancer is an evil beast that we must all fight together. My thoughts and prays go out to all families of cancer victims. Lets keep folding for a cure! May the afterlife bring you great peace and joy, Syrillian.


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14622683*
> Hi peeps... Hello Syrillian!


I'm tearing up watching this.

God Speed, Syrillian bro.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Rest in peace Syrillian. We will never forget you, your skill and your legendary hair.

God speed.


----------



## Lostcase

Be well Syrillian.. I will pray for you, your family, and everyone that has had loved ones affected by cancer.

You will be missed.


----------



## Mitche01

RIP Syrillian


----------



## CSHawkeye

Wow my mom passed away 2 months ago, death sucks and my condolences to his family. I guess we can use this time now to celebrate his life!


----------



## PCWIZMTL

R.I.P Syr


----------



## AllyOmega

I never got to meet Syrillian on the site, but looking back at his posts, he seemed to be a really nice guy. I'll be praying for his family and loved ones. I'm sad that I never was able to donate to the cause, but I plan on donating to the cancer society in the future. If anything was accomplished by his death, it helped me (and perhaps some others) put our priorities back in order. Goodbye, Syrillian.

R.I.P.


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye;14628100*
> Wow my mom passed away 2 months ago, death sucks and my condolences to his family. I guess we can use this time now to celebrate his life!


Sorry about your mother. Can't imagine mine leaving... I hope you're an adult and not a kid as you'll be able to handle the loss a little better.


----------



## jeffries7

RIP Daniel Costin, everyone will miss you and everything you have done


----------



## Rogue1266

G-D speed Syrillian!!! "Thank You" for the great contribution you have
brought to our world & our world-wide Overclocking community!!!
'R.I.P' to you sir!!!









'From Rogue1266 at 'CMSSC'......


----------



## 53977




----------



## ZealotKi11er

R.I.P Syrillian.


----------



## tank1023

So very sad.
Thoughts and prayers to his family.


----------



## 5prout

Rest in peace Syrillian. I am still shocked to hear this news.


----------



## HopeUTKN

Rest In Peace Syrillian


----------



## Nhb93

My dad recently went into remission on his lymphoma, such a shame to hear Syrillian wasn't able to do so as well. We lost a great member of the community.


----------



## thunder_2008

R.I.P......God bless you...Syrilllian


----------



## KingT

I have never folded before,and I was thinking that it's useless and just sort of E-Peen for show off..

But today I have officially started to fold because your death has proved me wrong,cancer can happen to anyone regardless of age,sex,nationality,color,social status..

So I fold not just for you,but for all of those that would come to this world and for all of us still standing who have obligation to fight back this horrible disease ..

R.I.P., God bless..

CHEERS..


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14628965*
> I have never folded before,and I was thinking that it's useless and just sort of E-Peen for show off..
> 
> But today I have officially started to fold because your death has proved me wrong,cancer can happen to anyone regardless of age,sex,nationality,color,social status..
> 
> So I fold not just for you,but for all of those that would come to this world and for all of us still standing who have obligation to fight back this horrible disease ..
> 
> R.I.P., God bless..
> 
> CHEERS..


Welcome to the team


----------



## vinzor5000

R.I.P. Syrillian. May God open his gates for you. God bless you.


----------



## Tweak17emon

R.I.P Syrillian. you will be very missed by the community. our thoughts go out to your family in this time of sorrow.


----------



## nukefission

We had a cake sale today at school for the cancer foundation in my county








sad to hear about syrillian


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;14629089*
> Welcome to the team


Well thanx..









But I fold for another team,which is rather small and really needs every point..

But I guess at the end we're all on the same side/team..

CHEERS..


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest;14626621*
> I am right in that area, I may have to go


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14626616*
> I'll be attending his funeral. Hope to meet other OCN's members there.


PM me for contact info.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;14610535*
> This is the first time I've ever cried on Overclock.net.


Same...I was fighting back tears.


----------



## jetplane48

Whoa.....Syr helped me out throughout my entire ocn career. He helped me with a lil bit of everything. It's a strange feeling to know that he won't be able to help me anymore ....

Life....is full of surprises


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Rip mate, finally the pain is gone!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;14629587*
> Same...I was fighting back tears.


Same for me, I never cried somewhere else on ocn besides this thread.


----------



## frickfrock999

One more time for those who haven't seen it.

Would it be possible to get this put into the OP? So all can know the grace of the legend.













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dk7c6yAhh0[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Mmansueto

I am at an absolute loss of words. I have done business with Syrillian in the past. He is an amazing person. I am in tears now about this news. Rest in peace, friend.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I'd love to go the service and say a few words but I cannot simply fly out there myself.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I wish I knew him better, or better, bought something from him so that I have had physical attachment to him.

R.I.P champ


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


One more time for those who haven't seen it.

Would it be possible to get this put into the OP? So all can know the grace of the legend.















Done.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

R.I.P Syrillian. You will never be forgotten! OCN WILL MISS YOU!


----------



## aSilva

And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away. Rev 21:4

RIP Syrillian


----------



## supaspoon

Syr's Riding Movies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


This video is is about 8 minutes long. I shot this one to show West-end of Skaggs Springs road that winds through a forest, a place that is great for hiking and getting away from the hubbub of the city.

***Turn your volume down (wind noise)***
Skaggs Springs Road (West-end, last couple of miles)

The other day I posted a vid of the coast, but I wanted to shoot another run coming from the North as it shows the panoramic view from a better perspective. The first minute or so finds me caught in construction traffic, but I am able to break free free.

***Turn your volume down (wind noise)***
Edge of the World


----------



## jammy4041

I am deeply saddened to hear the news of Syrillian's Passing. May he Rest in Peace, in Heaven. My Thoughts and Prayers are with his Family at this difficult time.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aSilva*


And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away. Rev 21:4

RIP Syrillian


That made me cry. May Syrillian rest in peace, in Gods eternal kingdom.


----------



## orbiter

R.I.P Syrillian.


----------



## Deano12345

I dont visit as often as I used to, but coming online to see this is horrible. RIP Syr, and my condolences to his family + freinds


----------



## Shev7chenko

RIP Syrillian. You will be missed and always remembered whenever I work on any PC.


----------



## maximus7651000

R.I.P. Syrillian. The thoughts and prayers of my family and I go out to your family. It's very hard to see someone lose a battle that I continue to fight to this day. You will be missed. God Bless


----------



## KOBALT

Wow. Best to the family & friends. I'm just seeing this now.... wowzers...

amazing video of his work. mind-blowing. i never really knew him, but I really feel for OCN right now as a whole. Let's continue his legacy....


----------



## BLKKROW

Its sad to see you go Syrillian.

My Prayers are for you and your family. Rest Peacefully


----------



## ENTERPRISE

For those wanting to hear an Old podcast interview of Syrillian done for OCN please see here: http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/1095583-syrillian-podcast.html#post14633484

I have created a simple Video in Honour of him


----------



## Ropey

^^ Thank you Enterprise.


----------



## Darkbluexplorer

I did not know him, but from what i have read his passing is a huge loss for the OCN community. I will keep his family in my prayers. lets see if my bank will play nice with paypal also!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ropey;14633702*
> ^^ Thank you Enterprise.


Any time and welcome back


----------



## c0nnection

I listened to the podcast. He sounded like a very calm intellectual who was very passionate about modding. RIP Bud.


----------



## jemping

RIP Syrillian








You will not be forgotten.


----------



## The Fryer

Rest In Peace friend. Our prayers go out to you on your new journey, and to your family and loved ones.


----------



## minivancan

Rip syr...







I really wish I knew him better and I have seen some of his amazing work and absolutely love it... I actually have a light bar(neon) that he use to own and gave it to another mod which is my good friend and he handed down to me... Wish I could've thanked him personally for it...R.I.P. Syr.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Pook

Damn. We used to play L4D on an almost nightly basis and just babble on about random ****.

Definitely the coolest person I met here. RIP buddy.


----------



## ericeod

I've been out of the OCN for quite a while (personal reasons relating to family), and just received a phone call yesterday about this. I regret not being around when all this happened, and not getting a chance to talk with him. He trully was a kind and generous person. He fought for his country, was extremely spiritual and did so much for so many around OCN.

I will not be able to attend his service, but my thoughts will be with his family on Sunday.

Rest in peace Syrillian. I've lived a good life as you did, and will continue to do so. Hope to see you in the next life friend.


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod;14634702*
> i've been out of the ocn for quite a while (personal reasons relating to family), and just received a phone call yesterday about this. I regret not being around when all this happened, and not getting a chance to talk with him. He trully was a kind and generous person. He fought for his country, was extremely spiritual and did so much for so many around ocn.
> 
> I will not be able to attend his service, but my thoughts will be with his family on sunday.
> 
> Rest in peace syrillian. I've lived a good life as you did, and will continue to do so. Hope to see you in the next life friend.


rep +1


----------



## rivaldog

This is horrible news... RIP my friend. You will be missed dearly.. At least he must be in a better place than this Earth now, free of pain. He has made him self in this life and the next, truly Indestructible and Unforgettable from our hearts and minds. In honor of Syrillian;





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWxBrI0g1kE&ob=av2n[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## GhostRiderZG

Son of a gun and dang it all!


----------



## ChickenInferno

I cannot explain how incredibly pissed I am right now....This just absolutely *******....god damn it.


----------



## ounderfla69

Rest in peace Syrillian!! The world is just a little worse off then it was a few days ago. At least he is at the great Modding Workbench in the sky!!!!


----------



## waqasr

Man i havent been on ocn for a while now actively and come back to find out Syr has passed away? I cant believe it and i am deeply saddened, never did i meet the guy but just from his posts and little chats, anyone could see he was a genuinely great guy. My condolences to his family...man im going to miss him


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

Rest in peace Master
definitely he'll be modding for the One:thepopesm


----------



## SmasherBasher

I have spoken to Libby on the phone this afternoon. She wants a general head count of how many of us she can expect to attend so she can plan to have that many seats open at the dinner after the memorial. If you are serious about attending, please PM me so I can add you to the list.
Once you are added to the list, you will receive my contact info so we are all on the same page.

Thank you.


----------



## CravinR1

Too bad i'm on the other side of the country. I'd love to see a OCN motorcycle line up for Syr


----------



## tr8rjohnk

I have already stated my goodbye in an earlier post within this thread but I find myself reading through the posts again. It is incredible, although foreseeable, to see the number of members touched by Syrillian as not only an active and significant contributor to this site but as a human being.

I have noticed that both new and old members alike stop in to say their peace, some I haven't seen around since I lurked as a guest, years ago; one member, I noticed had a single post count. Some comment on his mods, others of his knowledge and most of his generosity, humility and kindness. This is consequential:

How would one measure their own success in this world? What type of man would you consider wealthy? I can answer that true wealth comes from the love and respect one earns in their lifetime from those they interact with and certainly not from any measure of material gain.

It is quite obvious hence, to me, how wealthy a man Syrillian truly was to have earned the love and respect of so many. How many of us, in his place, would have seen the response that this thread has acquired?

I have never been so touched by the misfortune of someone I knew from so far away; a conversation with Syrillian left you wanting more of the man's kind candor; a clear justification of why his build logs would go so far off-topic, it was simply pleasant to converse and exchange words with Syrillian as he always expressed himself with a soul much older, wiser and kinder than his years.

I truly believe that few of us ever achieve what Daniel Costin did in his short time amongst us.


----------



## NFL

Wish I could be there...sadly this is not the case









Hard to believe he's gone


----------



## munaim1

Would love to be there, but unfortunatly im thousands of miles away but I would like to take this opportunity to say that those that are going please be sure to carry my prayers for him with you.


----------



## 8800Gamer

I never met Syrillian but from what I saw he was one of the most amazing people here on overclock.net and it saddens me how short life is and how we need to take each day one day at a time and enjoy the short time we have left here on this Earth.

I really wish I could be there to see it but I am stuck here in Miami,FL =(

Damn it was like one day ago I saw he was hospitalized for cancer and now I come back and see he is gone. I really wish we can make a cure for cancer already with all this technology we are using to kill eachother and hurt eachother rather than to come together as human beings and find cures for cancer









RIP Syrillian


----------



## ericeod

Well spoken tr8rjohnk. Your worlds have hit on the most important aspect of his life. None have put it so eloquently and in such fine a detail as you've just done.

Thank you for saying your peace.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk;14636089*
> I have already stated my goodbye in an earlier post within this thread but I find myself reading through the posts again. It is incredible, although foreseeable, to see the number of members touched by Syrillian as not only an active and significant contributor to this site but as a human being.
> 
> I have noticed that both new and old members alike stop in to say their peace, some I haven't seen around since I lurked as a guest, years ago; one member, I noticed had a single post count. Some comment on his mods, others of his knowledge and most of his generosity, humility and kindness. This is consequential:
> 
> How would one measure their own success in this world? What type of man would you consider wealthy? I can answer that true wealth comes from the love and respect one earns in their lifetime from those they interact with and certainly not from any measure of material gain.
> 
> It is quite obvious hence, to me, how wealthy a man Syrillian truly was to have earned the love and respect of so many. How many of us, in his place, would have seen the response that this thread has acquired?
> 
> I have never been so touched by the misfortune of someone I knew from so far away; a conversation with Syrillian left you wanting more of the man's kind candor; a clear justification of why his build logs would go so far off-topic, it was simply pleasant to converse and exchange words with Syrillian as he always expressed himself with a soul much older, wiser and kinder than his years.
> 
> I truly believe that few of us ever achieve what Daniel Costin did in his short time amongst us.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I propose that those attending compile a list of well wishers in the thread, and gather them on a card (perhaps a very large one given the numbers) and leave it at the gathering.

It would be ideal if we could instead have something to physically pass around and have everyone sign, but given our diverse locals this will not be practical, but we can definitely share with the family how many people sympathize with the family for Daniel's passing.


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice;14636272*
> I propose that those attending compile a list of well wishers in the thread, and gather them on a card (perhaps a very large one given the numbers) and leave it at the gathering.
> 
> It would be ideal if we could instead have something to physically pass around and have everyone sign, but given our diverse locals this will not be practical, but we can definitely share with the family how many people sympathize with the family for Daniel's passing.


Love it...I'd sign in in a heartbeat


----------



## 8800Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice;14636272*
> I propose that those attending compile a list of well wishers in the thread, and gather them on a card (perhaps a very large one given the numbers) and leave it at the gathering.
> 
> It would be ideal if we could instead have something to physically pass around and have everyone sign, but given our diverse locals this will not be practical, but we can definitely share with the family how many people sympathize with the family for Daniel's passing.


BEST POST EVER!

I'd sign it, and make a video too. I would love to share my appreciation for someone as great as Syrllian.


----------



## Eagle1337

I would "happily" sign as well.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waqasr;14635471*
> Man i havent been on ocn for a while now actively and come back to find out Syr has passed away? I cant believe it and i am deeply saddened, never did i meet the guy but just from his posts and little chats, anyone could see he was a genuinely great guy. My condolences to his family...man im going to miss him


Dude I know how you feel







But I wish his family the best.


----------



## CravinR1

Someone needs to link a Googles Doc thread and let everyone sign it that wishes to (I have never set up a googles doc thread or I'd do it in a heart beat)


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

rip=( i loved all his casemods


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;14635664*
> I have spoken to Libby on the phone this afternoon. She wants a general head count of how many of us she can expect to attend so she can plan to have that many seats open at the dinner after the memorial. If you are serious about attending, please PM me so I can add you to the list.
> Once you are added to the list, you will receive my contact info so we are all on the same page.
> 
> Thank you.


I live in Cali. But if I had the hours, I would take a vacation so I could attend the funeral. I hope you take pictures.

RIP Syrillian.


----------



## adridu59

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Syrillian


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice;14636272*
> I propose that those attending compile a list of well wishers in the thread, and gather them on a card (perhaps a very large one given the numbers) and leave it at the gathering.
> 
> It would be ideal if we could instead have something to physically pass around and have everyone sign, but given our diverse locals this will not be practical, but we can definitely share with the family how many people sympathize with the family for Daniel's passing.


This. I'll bring this up with the Staff now and try to get something sorted out.


----------



## Wanderlai

Sad to hear. How old was he? I work in an ICU and I see people, often real young, get taken away far to soon. It really makes me take a grateful outlook on life. I'd imagine that if you guys really wanted to help make a difference, go to a childrens hospital and volunteer some time. It's sad yes, but I'll tell you, young kids have a great perspective on life.

RIP Syrillian


----------



## Drake.L

Due to my inactivity with OCN and not knowing Syrillian, it still crushes me to see someone that young pass away. Just by looking at his work gave me chills. He had so much talent and dedication in him. May he Rest In Paradise.


----------



## xlastshotx

Oh wow. This is sad news. I really like the way the OCN has organized donations in his name. But I am very bummed out about this, he helped me out with many things when I was doing acrylic test benches and radiator towers. He will be missed


----------



## ErBall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;14629971*
> 
> Same for me, I never cried somewhere else on ocn besides this thread.


I've cried laughing in his build threads before. How one member could inspire so much joy and inspiration in others is only a testament to the man himself. Needless to say I will be keeping his family in my prayers.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;14638805*
> This. I'll bring this up with the Staff now and try to get something sorted out.


That would be a great idea, with the power of the internet we can ALL send our wishes to the family.

I wish I could attend the service, but being in the UK does make it a little difficult. However I have been in contact with the family and sent my condolences and best wishes.


----------



## Lampen

Truly wish I could be there but I'm in England for the next several weeks. I would have definitely made the trek out to California from Michigan if I was there this weekend. I'll be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

I send my best wishes to his family. May his soul live forever.
I can find any right words, sorry.

It would be a nice idea to have one avatar that all members could use to honour him.
All 228k members with the same avatar. As a small gesture of friendship/respect.


----------



## ranger052

where can I find an avatar on his honor?


----------



## cubanresourceful

Syrillian, may your soul rest in peace for all eternity knowing that you are surrounded by family, loved ones, and those who care for you. I pray for your eternal bliss and I pray that your family and friends too. Rest In Peace.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*


It would be a nice idea to have one avatar that all members could use to honour him.
All 228k members with the same avatar. As a small gesture of friendship/respect.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ranger052*


where can I find an avatar on his honor?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


I felt the need to contribute in some manner. Please feel free to use. God Bless You Syr.











There you go


----------



## christophermcne




----------



## Miki

People come and go in life, it's a cycle we all have to face, but it doesn't make it easy to face this truth. Syrillian is one of the most amazing people I have ever had the privilege of knowing, and If you knew him, right away you'd understand what I mean when I speak so highly of him.

When you think of integrity, honour, knowledge, wisdom, compassion, you are basically describing Syrillian. He's an inspiration to many of us that have had the privilege of knowing him.

Syrillian will never truly be gone, he lives in our hearts, and his memory will never be forgotten.

Rest in peace, my friend.


----------



## Butter on Toast

As with many other people, I just cannot find the right words to say, so

My sincerest condolences and may he rest in deserved peace.









He will be missed by all.


----------



## Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


One more time for those who haven't seen it.

Would it be possible to get this put into the OP? So all can know the grace of the legend.















He says my name twice in that.









I'm blessed to still have the video card he sent me years ago. As odd as it sounds, it will probably go in a clear protective case when I get the money to do so.


----------



## Delphi

I really enjoyed reading his threads. Ive gotten some rep from him too, but the one that actually made me feel like I did something right was around a year ago. Lots of people were ripping into a newer person for asking a question and I defended him and ripped into the older people for doing that. His rep message was "Stand and Deliver. ~ Syrillian"

You will be missed.


----------



## xunedeinx

Rest in peace brother. Ill meet you one day and give you a firm handshake and pat on the back for all the good you done for the community.


----------



## pepejovi

I'm fairly new here, but I'm sure he's geeking off in a better place right now.

My Condolences.


----------



## KonigGeist

Here's a background that I made last night for myself. I figured I'd upload it in case anyone else wanted to use it.


----------



## GreekBostonBoy+

Some songs for Syr.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiXamyG7O8U[/ame[/URL]]
I hope the show does go on 4 u.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haHMGIBaanQ&feature=fvwrel[/ame[/URL]]
Some times it's




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkyfRu-dpvc&feature=related[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## allikat

The afterlife will never be the same again... I just have a vision of arriving at the pearly gates, to find Syr attacking them with power tools... just to improve the cooling...

Rest In Piece Syr. You will be deeply missed.


----------



## Microsis

So sorry to hear this.

R.I.P. Syrillian.


----------



## Obakemono

R.I.P. Syrillian.
Loved his talent with case mods. Good sense of humor. He will be missed.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Here is my last conversation with him a few weeks ago..... :'(

http://pastebin.com/RpQ4htmh
Quote:


> [ 5:10:24 PM] A-E-I-Owned-You: syrillian!
> [ 5:12:02 PM] brahma229: Heyhey
> [ 5:12:08 PM] A-E-I-Owned-You: how goes it comrade?
> [ 5:12:18 PM] A-E-I-Owned-You: i hope you are doing better
> [ 5:12:24 PM] brahma229: Goes good, u?
> [ 5:12:42 PM] brahma229: Chemotherapy sucks
> [ 5:12:44 PM] A-E-I-Owned-You: I am alright. Good to hear you are doing better.
> [ 5:13:04 PM] A-E-I-Owned-You: Was worried about you, hadnt seen you on OCN much and knew you were having issues in real life.
> [ 5:13:31 PM] brahma229: Had no way to hang out on OCN, now I do
> [ 5:13:50 PM] A-E-I-Owned-You: Well thats good. I am glad you are back in business!
> [ 5:14:01 PM] brahma229: Thx
> [ 5:14:12 PM] A-E-I-Owned-You: What have you been up to?
> [ 5:14:36 PM] brahma229: Pretty much hangin in the hospital
> [ 5:14:47 PM] brahma229: Doped up
> [ 5:15:02 PM] A-E-I-Owned-You: hahah well it could be worse then!
> [ 5:15:19 PM] brahma229: True.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ 5:18:27 PM] A-E-I-Owned-You: What kinda pc you running on?
> [ 5:18:31 PM] A-E-I-Owned-You: something terrible?
> [ 5:20:18 PM] brahma229: Imma using an iPad.
> [ 5:20:57 PM] A-E-I-Owned-You: Ah. Someone should sneak you in a real pc
> [ 5:21:00 PM] A-E-I-Owned-You: I would lol
> [ 5:22:15 PM] brahma229: That would be cool. My sig rig sits at home powered down
> [ 5:24:03 PM] A-E-I-Owned-You: Ah that is a damn shame sir.
> [ 5:24:46 PM] brahma229: Indeed.
> [ 5:25:08 PM] A-E-I-Owned-You: Im gonna try to build a test bench sometime soon
> [ 5:25:19 PM] A-E-I-Owned-You: i have been inspired to since i saw your work sooo long ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ 5:25:37 PM] A-E-I-Owned-You: now I actually have access to a garage with tons of tools and materials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ 5:27:09 PM] brahma229: Sweet. I wish I could send someone all my shop gear to use, it all just sits there doing nothing
> [ 5:28:02 PM] A-E-I-Owned-You: man the stuff you have created with it is amazing. you use those tools to their full advantage. the average user doesnt. you have used those tools far more than them
> [ 5:30:48 PM] brahma229: Thank you. ...still a crying shame that the tools and shop go unused while I sit here doped on methadone and various other opiates
> [ 5:31:22 PM] A-E-I-Owned-You: Hey man, you will get back to loving those tools and everything they touch soon enough.
> [ 5:31:31 PM] A-E-I-Owned-You: Your health is far more important than tools.
> [ 5:32:40 PM] brahma229: I appreciate that. Thank you. ....someday soon back to building.
> [ 5:33:07 PM] A-E-I-Owned-You: I look forward to seeing it. I am sure you will come up with lots of ideas while you are getting better.


----------



## Sparhawk

Rest in peace Syrillian.

He was a huge part of this community and a major influence and inspiration to my own modding work.

Very sad news indeed.

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## BeDuckie

I never had the honour of knowing the man but I can feel the influence he had on this community as a whole. I plan on supporting by purchasing a t-shirt and whatever spare change I can afford to donate.

Rest in peace.


----------



## jarble

Wow this is truly a devastating blow I am very sorry to see him go I think we have all lost a friend here. My deepest condolences to his family.


----------



## Miki

This video/music is beautiful, just like Syrillian...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU5hlK0Y6VA[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## motoray

Thats too bad a very helpful person, it is sad to see him go







. Best wishes to his family.


----------



## rocstar96

My first ever rep was from him.

I think it was "Thanks for posting in my build log" or something like that.

Man this sucks


----------



## azcrazy

that dam shame that people like SYR has to go.

R.I.P one of the best persons i have the pleasure to know


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

My most sincere condolences for Syrillian. I hope that his family and friends may find peace through this tough time in their lives. R.I.P.


----------



## Grosmechantloup

R.i.p.


----------



## pjlietz

Wow... I have been looking at this for the last few days and hoping it was some kind of bad joke. I still have a hard time believing it's true.

Syrillian was one of the best people I never had a chance to meet IRL. Always had something nice to say, like the time I damaged one of my mods, he was right there with something nice to say to pick me up. I look back over some of his post/rep's he left for me and even though his art was so far above mine he always had a kind word.

He will be missed by us, but more so by his family. You all have my deepest sympathy and condolences. Please take some relief that he is in a better place now and while he was here he was able to touch so many people. If you ever wish to remember the person he was, look no further then any of his posts here.

You will be in my thoughts and my heart when modding Master Syrillian.


----------



## Masterchief3k

A God has passed on into a new world, may he forever be in peace, and continue to do what makes him happy in his afterlife. Rest well, friend.


----------



## Lemondrips

One of the greatest people on the forums. I hope he's in a better place he defiantly deserves it.


----------



## Chuckclc

Havent been here all that long, but I have kept an eye on what was going on with Syrillian. I have a grandma that has beaten cancer, and an Uncle, her brother, that did not win the battle. This hits hard knowing that he was such a close person to the OCN community, and seeing the work he has done here i can see why. R.I.P. Syrillian, and my condolences to all the good folks here on OCN that knew him and/or his family personally. He's in a better place now at least, and will always have the best, custom built system of us all! Much love to his family and friends.


----------



## philhalo66

wow this guy had a gift for case mods, he will be missed.


----------



## StuffStuff1

I just got this news.. What a shame.. My aunt just narrowly avoided death by cancer.. Its a shame not all can make it.


----------



## NorxMAL

I want to offer my condolences, as I have lost my father and grandmother to cancer not so long ago. Both had nasty types of cancers, and it is a horrible thing to witness.

I hope he is in a better place, and this is a truly heartfelt expression from me


----------



## Track

Wait.. he's dead?

But he looks so young.

I want to know more about him..

How old was he? What did you he do? What was he like?

Only through understanding him, can we truly remember him.


----------



## The Duke

A sad day









Thank you for sharing your joy with us!

My condolences to the family and to all whose life he has touched.


----------



## giecsar

NO WAY!

I was browsing OCN as usual and then, by pure chance, I came across something that mentioned this.

I am really saddened to read about this









My most sincere condelences!

Let us all remember Syrillian for the great person that he was. His mods and builds inspired and wowed so many!

I live in Italy, but if it were possible I would have attended the funeral.

Again, my condolences to the family and everyone who knew him.

...


----------



## Imports>Muscles

He now rests in a better place. My condolences to his family and friends. RIP Syrillian.


----------



## chinesethunda

RIP Syrillian you will be missed


----------



## SaltTheWalt

I remember a couple years ago I bought a pump top from Syrillian. Great guy to work with. Very sad to see this thread. RIP


----------



## wastedtime

RIP Syrillian. You will be missed


----------



## MacA

Sometimes you just hate how cruel life is.

Today is one of these times.


----------



## kcuestag

I have no words about this.

Rest in peace Daniel.

My condolences to the family, thank you Libby for letting us know, we really appreciate it.


----------



## PcKiller

I look at it this way. He is in a better place now. And playing on the biggest, baddest gaming PC.


----------



## msi power

I'm sorry to hear that one of our members has passed away I didn't know him but to lose a human life is a disaster for everyone sure he'll be missed and hopefully God watching over him. MSI power sends his regrets.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gir;14643224*
> He says my name twice in that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm blessed to still have the video card he sent me years ago. As odd as it sounds, it will probably go in a clear protective case when I get the money to do so.


Didn't he make this video just for you? I think he says your name at the beginning, but I might be wrong.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfgDnlOabEc[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## 5prout

Wow...still can't get over this.... I thought for sure he was going to make it through it. All that knew him will remember him.


----------



## Interpolation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki;14641316*
> People come and go in life, it's a cycle we all have to face, but it doesn't make it easy to face this truth. Syrillian is one of the most amazing people I have ever had the privilege of knowing, and If you knew him, right away you'd understand what I mean when I speak so highly of him.
> 
> When you think of integrity, honour, knowledge, wisdom, compassion, you are basically describing Syrillian. He's an inspiration to many of us that have had the privilege of knowing him.
> 
> Syrillian will never truly be gone, he lives in our hearts, and his memory will never be forgotten.
> 
> Rest in peace, my friend.


This is so wonderfully put that it removes my need to add any personal sentiments of my own.


----------



## Grim Reaper

I've never spoken to Syrillian so I can't say I know him, but nonetheless I'm very sad to hear this. My thoughts go out to him and his family, may he rest in peace.


----------



## newbrevolution

I never really knew Syrillian myself, but he seemed to be a wonderful person from the impact he has had on OCN and it's members. My prayers go out to his family and friends in their time of mourning. Rest in peace


----------



## Mr.Pie

noooo
I just checked back on this thread :/

I still remember me asking him for some case building advice a few months back
















I would love to be at the memorial....if I lived in the states


----------



## 8-Ball

R.I.P. for a fellow OCN member.


----------



## 06si

Rest In Peace fellow member. You will be missed







:sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile


----------



## Z Overlord

I believe he may have responded to a thread of mine in the audio section, regardless rip.


----------



## lemans81

So I read this on Tuesday, when I was on vacation....and it took everything I had not to cry. Daniel was always there to talk to when we had so many issues adopting our kids, he is one of the few here that actually knew everything going on. Even when things looked their worst, he had a helpful and positive message. He was the kind of person after a single conversation you knew you could trust. He was the kind of person most people wish they could be like. They say the good ones always get taken early, and its most certainly true here. Though his time here was short, his impact was massive. You won't be forgotten.....

I wanted to also share where I first started talking to Daniel.....I hadn't been here long and he was selling a case I thought looked amazing, sadly at that time I didn't know who he even was. So I bought this case(minus the water cooling stuff, someone else already had purchased it), and still have it. I remember thinking to myself after I bought it, and looking at Daniels posts, that I was a fool not to have him sign it, because I was certain he was the greatest custom case builder ever. Here is the thread about that build and the case I still have(sleeved wires and fans as well) http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...d-lan-box.html


----------



## fstfrddy

I am deeply saddened


----------



## TheLastPriest

Smasher - I am unable to attend, my son is sick, one of the hard parts of being a single father, please extend my presence and prayers at the ceremony


----------



## muzahaka375

Even though i haven't spoken to him personaly he was a modding master.

R.I.P Syrillian You will not be forgotten!


----------



## XiDillon

*Punch in Face* Was not expecting this at all. RIP Sy


----------



## just a noob




----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14628965*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This pic needs to be in the OP.


----------



## rocstar96

This is better


----------



## pioneerisloud

Since I've got absolutely no replies yet....









I made this thread. Would appreciate some sort of feedback, as that was done for Daniel.


----------



## shineon2011

R.I.P. for a fellow OCN member.


----------



## Code-Red

Rest in peace brother.


----------



## Pckid212

I just finally logged back on after 3 weeks.. Didn't know that he had passed. I'm shocked and saddened.

R.I.P. Syr


----------



## .Sup

I also just found out he passed away. R.I.P.


----------



## VinhDiezel

R.I.P Syrillian


----------



## KingT

*








*


----------



## esocid

So sad to hear. I'm glad he isn't suffering any longer though.


----------



## FearMeansControl

Just heard/saw the news.

Daniel, you were wise beyond your years and had the qualities of real greatness that escape so many of us. You treated all with the kindness and respect that is so often lacking from the world, and as of your passing is lacking just a little bit more.

Your inner-peace and grace that has become, in a way, your trademark was impressive in the years before your illness and truly inspiring when tested in recent months.

Your personal code of conduct has left a mark not only on OCN, as a whole, but the individual people who have interacted with you thousands of times; Lives that extend out from the virtual and into the physical. You've made the world better more than you could ever know.

Your country thanks you for your service, this community thanks you for your excellence, and I thank you for being the type of person who we should all aspire to be.


----------



## justadude

Libby and all Daniel's family, you have my family and my sincerest condolences and our thoughts and prayers.

OCN, this is why we fold, for Syrillian and too many others. Fold on.
~jd


----------



## Blk

I've only heard about this now. That's terrible







My condolences to family and friends.

R.I.P. Syrillian


----------



## Scottery




----------



## whitingnick

So sad to hear, I didn't know you but you're a great inspiration. I'm a fellow cancer patient, it's a scary road. You walked the path with dignity and grace. Thank you for that.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Just got home from the trip. Words can't express how tired I am.

Left Santa Rosa at 2:00, dropped Epic Pie off in Oakland at around 3:45, dropped Fish off at San Jose Airport at 4:30 ish and just got home. Ill post more tomorrow but I'm going to bed.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Its always sad when someone loses to cancer, I know as both my parents died from it. My condolences to Syrillian friends and family.


----------



## Jesse^_^

I have had Aunty almost die from Breast cancer and another who is lucky to be alive after having Leukemia in her early childhood.

Both had Radiotherapy and were very sick. The thought of them gone was so saddening.

R.I.P. Syrillian, seems cancer hits only the good people.


----------



## cd_rom

R.I.P. Syrilian.


----------



## DSF_x

R.I.P Syrillian


----------



## FearMeansControl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;14682226*
> Just got home from the trip. Words can't express how tired I am.
> 
> Left Santa Rosa at 2:00, dropped Epic Pie off in Oakland at around 3:45, dropped Fish off at San Jose Airport at 4:30 ish and just got home. Ill post more tomorrow but I'm going to bed.


Rest well deserved. Its a good thing you guys did


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;14682226*
> Just got home from the trip. Words can't express how tired I am.
> 
> Left Santa Rosa at 2:00, dropped Epic Pie off in Oakland at around 3:45, dropped Fish off at San Jose Airport at 4:30 ish and just got home. Ill post more tomorrow but I'm going to bed.


I told you, my spot is in the middle of all of it and ive got a spare room you could have crashed in


----------



## B3RGY

what the hell.....


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;14682226*
> Just got home from the trip. Words can't express how tired I am.
> 
> Left Santa Rosa at 2:00, dropped Epic Pie off in Oakland at around 3:45, dropped Fish off at San Jose Airport at 4:30 ish and just got home. Ill post more tomorrow but I'm going to bed.


Thanks for doing all of this. I'll be looking out for the story when you can post it.


----------



## TwistedMind

Cannot believe what I have read.

May Syrillian be with God, Jesus, Holy Spirit and the Holy Angels of Heaven. My prayers go out to Syrillian and his family.


----------



## IEATFISH

I'm writing up a bit about our trip and the memorial service as well as a little bio about Syrillian. I'll post the link here when we get it up.


----------



## IEATFISH

It's up. http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/1099271-syrillians-memorial-service.html


----------



## NorxMAL

I'm now considering putting my current rig into pure folding, and build a new one. It feels like the best thing for me to do now right now, rather than for example sell it. Also for additional reasons geared towards me as well.

There is also some steps we can all do to help others with certain cancers. I will not try to convince others to do this, before I have done it myself.

I feel aspired to do more effort, that involves more dedication now, after seeing all the empathy shared here.

I hope you think of me being sincere here, since this is heavily affecting me.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL;14688851*
> I'm now considering putting my current rig into pure folding, and build a new one. It feels like the best thing for me to do now right now, rather than for example sell it. Also for additional reasons geared towards me as well.
> 
> There is also some steps we can all do to help others with certain cancers. I will not try to convince others to do this, before I have done it myself.
> 
> I feel aspired to do more effort, that involves more dedication now, after seeing all the empathy shared here.
> 
> I hope you think of me being sincere here, since this is heavily affecting me.


pop over to the folding subforum if you need a hand - we can get you all set up


----------



## ice_owl

God blessed you to touch the hearts of so many. May your work go on and your spirit soar.


----------



## CravinR1

I think we should have a folding day/week/month/year where we fold under Syrillian's OCN name in memory of him.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1;14723769*
> I think we should have a folding day/week/month/year where we fold under Syrillian's OCN name in memory of him.


AS far as I am aware that is exactly what is happening in the August foldathon, or the September foldathon.

I read somewhere about a foldathon were everyone folded under Syrillian's name and that no prizes would be given out (they would roll over to the next month.)


----------



## CravinR1

I'd like to know when so I can participate


----------



## IcedEarth

I've just tried searching for the statement that was made, however it is either very illusive or I made the entire thing up!

It was mentioned somewhere, I'm sure of it.


----------



## mega_option101

Check the foldathon thread in the Folding Section


----------



## bce22

I know this is much overdue, but I just didn't know what to say. I never had a conversation with syrillian personally and I'm so sad that now I never will. His posts were smart, witty humorous, knowledgeable and touching. I feel like I lost a great friend and the world is a little bit sadder of a place without him in it.

My sympathies go out to his family and his friends.

I have never folded before but I would find it to be an honor and a privilege to add my machine to OCN group if you'll have me. Anything that I can do to help find a cure for cancer so we don't lose others I look at as a responsibility.


----------



## YuR!34

Just readed this news.....shocking to hear he passed away.Knowing that he is now free from all earth boundries,i wish the direct family&friends much strength to overcome this loss.....we will remember him and honour him in building future rigs with his tips&tricks in mind.

R.I.P. ........you will be remembered......


----------



## SmasherBasher

If anyone can help out.

http://www.overclock.net/video/1103306-ft-serious-traders-only-syrillian-owned-new-post.html


----------



## mega_option101

Last day to order shirts from FTW PC


----------



## d3viliz3d

RIP Daniel, your knowledge enlighted this community more than any other book or tutorial could do. May you rest in peace, and find again life after death.

I won't be able to attend the funeral cause of the extreme distance but I'm sure the guys here will do you honor, like you deserve.


----------



## Gamerface

Sorry to hear this. Its so damn sad. We lose one that totally represented what we are herd.

Rip brother : (


----------



## tpi2007

Just like bce22 said, my sentiments to his family and friends are also long overdue, but I too didn't know what to say. Unfortunately I never got to speak with him or even participate in a thread where he had posted recently, so all I have now is his knowledge and view of the world in this forum to read in the future. That will always be with us thus making him immortal.

I just read something he said that SmasherBasher has as a quote in his signature:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syrillian*
> "The persistence of a human may never win against the persistence of time, but the fruits of the labors are wondrous to behold, even in our brevity" --Daniel Costin


Those are wise words









I wish all the best to his family and friends, which certainly includes many from this community that has shown great human qualities throughout this and other related threads.


----------



## Aura

It has been about 7 months since I was last active here on OCN, and in that short amount of time Daniel was diagnosed and ultimately passed on from his illness.

This was unexpected news, to say the least. Before my absence I knew he had been away for lengthy periods of time but I really assumed nothing about his condition or his outlook. From reading his updates here on the forums, it seems that Daniel was at peace and thankful for having those close to him, over the web or in-person.

What I admired most about Daniel was the unique combination of mystique in his character while still acting as personable and amiable as any member of any forum I have ever been a part of. He was, by far, the most gifted artist I have come across in case modding and transcended all other standard affair to create pieces that anyone could admire (regardless of their knowledge or interest in computers or computer modding). Truly a charismatic class-act.

We exchanged reps and short affable moments a few times a few years ago, and yet I still am saddened by his loss and will think of him often in the years to come. That's the strongest statement I can make about the person that Daniel was.


----------



## ducrider

I have made a post in the folding section during his memorial foldathon.Now I am to make a formal post here in this section.I have known Danial for many years.Shortly after I joined this forum me and him became good friends with more than just computers as a passion.We both liked and owned Ducati's.He was just getting his when we started pming each other about Ducati's.He sent me a link to his and it struck awe in me at it's beauty.

Time passed and we both entered a little contest here on OCN.It was the Famous FaninaBox contest.During this time we became closer and I really enjoyed the time.Due to the votes of the members here on OCN along with Danials vote for me I won the contest.I was very happy to not only win the contest but to gain the encouraging words of a great modder.I know I do pretty good work but never to the greatness of his.It was a honor to hear his words of praise about my entry.

Danial has always had the drive to do great work along with the patience and understanding to help others that ask him of his help.He without a doubt will always be missed and remembered by Me.

Today I write this a few hours after I received a package in the mail today.What came in the mail will be a permanent fixture on my computer desk.I was given the honor to have a piece of his work.This will never leave my computer desk and will be a reminder to me of the GREAT MAN Danial was and will still be in my heart.Here is a few pics of what I have received.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

As many can see it was his entry in the FaninaBox contest.It is a item that I will cherish the rest of my life.Much THANKS to those who made it happen.

To Danials family and friends:I give deepest sympathies and condolences to all of you.He was in my opinion "The Great One".


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducrider;14791450*
> I have made a post in the folding section during his memorial foldathon.Now I am to make a formal post here in this section.I have known Danial for many years.Shortly after I joined this forum me and him became good friends with more than just computers as a passion.We both liked and owned Ducati's.He was just getting his when we started pming each other about Ducati's.He sent me a link to his and it struck awe in me at it's beauty.
> 
> Time passed and we both entered a little contest here on OCN.It was the Famous FaninaBox contest.During this time we became closer and I really enjoyed the time.Due to the votes of the members here on OCN along with Danials vote for me I won the contest.I was very happy to not only win the contest but to gain the encouraging words of a great modder.I know I do pretty good work but never to the greatness of his.It was a honor to hear his words of praise about my entry.
> 
> Danial has always had the drive to do great work along with the patience and understanding to help others that ask him of his help.He without a doubt will always be missed and remembered by Me.
> 
> Today I write this a few hours after I received a package in the mail today.What came in the mail will be a permanent fixture on my computer desk.I was given the honor to have a piece of his work.This will never leave my computer desk and will be a reminder to me of the GREAT MAN Danial was and will still be in my heart.Here is a few pics of what I have received.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> As many can see it was his entry in the FaninaBox contest.It is a item that I will cherish the rest of my life.Much THANKS to those who made it happen.
> 
> To Danials family and friends:I give deepest sympathies and condolences to all of you.He was in my opinion "The Great One".


So happy it arrived in great shape! Have you powered it up?


----------



## ducrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;14791534*
> So happy it arrived in great shape! Have you powered it up?


Yes I have.It works great.Yes it is loud.There is a cut ziptie laying in the bottom that I will leave.Just to the right of where the pics were taken will be its home.


----------



## dwaynep

r.i.p and god bless you


----------



## ichiveritas

I have not been on OCN for some time and had no idea. Daniel was a great a guy. One of a small group of people in this community that was always accessible to everyone for advice answers and feedback. I can only guess as to how wonderful a person he was to know in real life. My condolences to his family.


----------



## swisha

Oh no, i just got back on here, Syr you were a true friend to all and will never be forgotten. My thoughts and prayers are with your family. I will be making a donation to the American Cancer Society in honor of your courageous battle with cancer at the Relay For Life here in a few weeks along with a candle light memorial with your name on it. Until we meet again,

"Our Father who art in heaven,
hallowed be your name.
thy kingdom come,
thy will be done,
on earth as it is in heaven.
Give us this day our daily bread,
and forgive our trespassers,
as we forgive those who trespass against us.
And lead us not into temptation,
but deliver us from evil.
for thine is the kingdom and the power and glory forever,
Amen."


----------



## SmasherBasher

http://www.overclock.net/freebies/1109227-syrillian-freebie-thread-new-post.html

http://www.overclock.net/cooling-products/1108994-fs-syrillians-watercooling-parts.html

Swisha - Please send your donation instead directly to the VA hospital in San Francisco where Daniel spent his final months as per his family's request.


----------



## The Fryer

Amen..


----------



## swisha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;14819603*
> http://www.overclock.net/freebies/1109227-syrillian-freebie-thread-new-post.html
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/cooling-products/1108994-fs-syrillians-watercooling-parts.html
> 
> Swisha - Please send your donation instead directly to the VA hospital in San Francisco where Daniel spent his final months as per his family's request.


will do thanks for the heads up smasher


----------



## pig69

RIP Syrillian, you will be truly missed but not forgotten.


----------



## wudaddy

I don't really visit this site often anymore, but another OCN member (roommate) told me about Syrillian's recent passing. I was deeply saddened by the news and am paying my tributes here in this thread. He was the most knowledgeable and friendliest guy I've ever talked to. Not once did he get mad at anything, ever. He showed the highest levels of respect towards anyone - including people who are new to the computer/technology scene.

You will be missed, my friend.


----------



## marduk666

who is he?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduk666;14850551*
> who is he?


*Syrillian* is a LEGEND..

CHEERS..


----------



## marduk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14850587*
> Syrillian is a LEGEND..
> 
> CHEERS..


i dont doubt it i just see so much person talking about him on this forum i feel like im supose to know who he is but im not :S


----------



## Rakivic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduk666;14850596*
> i dont doubt it i just see so much person talking about him on this forum i feel like im supose to know who he is but im not :S


I dont know if your serious or trying to be a troll if you are being the later please honer his memory it's not a topic to troll on.

Simply put I did not know Syrillan in person but I do know of his work. (been following Overclock before I became a member) Syrillian was/is one of the greatest case moders that have ever taken hold of a power-tool. His designs and creativity are nothing short of legend in my mind just take a look at this which is one of many examples of the work he did. And there is lots more examples around.

He will be missed by many and like other great people he went before his time.


----------



## marduk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakivic;14850786*
> I dont know if your serious or trying to be a troll if you are being the later please honer his memory it's not a topic to troll on.
> 
> Simply put I did not know Syrillan in person but I do know of his work. (been following Overclock before I became a member) Syrillian was/is one of the greatest case moders that have ever taken hold of a power-tool. His designs and creativity are nothing short of legend in my mind just take a look at this which is one of many examples of the work he did. And there is lots more examples around.
> 
> He will be missed by many and like other great people he went before his time.


i am serious im french canadian and mostly talking french so im not really good at expressing my self very correctly :S sorry but thanks for your answer that is appreciate.


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduk666;14850827*
> i am serious im french canadian and mostly talking french so im not really good at expressing my self very correctly :S sorry but thanks for your answer that is appreciate.


It's ok, I know the feeling


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakivic;14850786*
> I dont know if your serious or trying to be a troll if you are being the later please honer his memory it's not a topic to troll on.
> 
> Simply put I did not know Syrillan in person but I do know of his work. (been following Overclock before I became a member) Syrillian was/is one of the greatest case moders that have ever taken hold of a power-tool. His designs and creativity are nothing short of legend in my mind just take a look at this which is one of many examples of the work he did. And there is lots more examples around.
> 
> He will be missed by many and like other great people he went before his time.


If I may be so bold, I'd disagree with you. Syrillian undoubtedly did some great work, but his legend status is more to do with the way he cared so much about anything and everything he did and about all those he interacted with. There have been many great mods done here and on other sites, but I doubt any of their creators have touched so many people so deeply as Syrillian did, both in his own build threads and in others across the site.

I'll miss seeing his design and creativity, but I'll miss his personality more.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14854181*
> If I may be so bold, I'd disagree with you. Syrillian undoubtedly did some great work, but his legend status is more to do with the way he cared so much about anything and everything he did and about all those he interacted with. There have been many great mods done here and on other sites, but I doubt any of their creators have touched so many people so deeply as Syrillian did, both in his own build threads and in others across the site.
> 
> I'll miss seeing his design and creativity, but I'll miss his personality more.


This. I really didn't even know him at all but you don't have to know someone personally to feel bad when they are longer here. Syrillian was a legend on this site (maybe others, who knows) as he helped many people, did great mods on cases, and provided nice (humorous) conversations in many, many threads. A lot of people miss him because a lot of people were affected by him.

I guess my last words would be...


----------



## Chilly

Very sorry to hear about this, rest in peace Syrillian, you will be missed


----------



## mango assassin

Rest easy bud


----------



## Yukss

A lost is a lost, did not know him but i did see some post he wrote, i really feel sad about it.

RIP


----------



## Coma

oh ***


----------



## [email protected]

I really liked his videos and i never knew he had more than 1 computer and it's quite amazing really and it shows how much commitment he is towards to OCN and everyone here. I wanna donate more hardware but i'd have to pull out some old stuff in my box. They aren't quite that old but i do have some stuff i'd like to get rid of though.

He seems a great fella and i hardly know him. I think it sucks his life was at loss. Now he can have unstoppable overclock power in spirit!


----------



## Twitch18

R.I.P Syrillian

Wow, I was just browsing the forums right now when I saw the title of this thread. I did not know Syrillian but his name was familiar because it was just 6 hours ago that I was randomly going through the pages of the "computer room pics" thread when I saw a picture that caught my eye. It was Syrillians room.


----------



## investmenttechnology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twitch18;14895870*
> R.I.P Syrillian
> 
> Wow, I was just browsing the forums right now when I saw the title of this thread. I did not know Syrillian but his name was familiar because it was just 6 hours ago that I was randomly going through the pages of the "computer room pics" thread when I saw a picture that caught my eye. It was Syrillians room.


do you have the link to that picture, I can't seem to find it.


----------



## S.M.

He was my favorite person on these forums.

Sleep well, Syr.


----------



## Twitch18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *investmenttechnology;14896677*
> do you have the link to that picture, I can't seem to find it.


These are some of his posts with pictures.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-room-office/201467-official-computer-room-pics-102.html#post2866707

http://www.overclock.net/computer-room-office/201467-official-computer-room-pics-139.html#post3113169
http://www.overclock.net/computer-room-office/201467-official-computer-room-pics-805.html#post7699492
http://www.overclock.net/computer-room-office/201467-official-computer-room-pics-469.html#post5080009
http://www.overclock.net/computer-room-office/201467-official-computer-room-pics-304.html#post3974340
http://www.overclock.net/computer-room-office/201467-official-computer-room-pics-433.html#post4875919


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Always sad when a young person leaves us to early, never knew you but read some about you, and rest in peace.


----------



## NrGx

It's quite sad - I have been away for so long but it just seems sudden. I'll just leave one of my favourite quotes here - it helps me when I've lost someone:
Quote:


> PIPPIN: I didn't think it would end this way.
> 
> GANDALF: End? No, the journey doesn't end here. Death is just another path, one that we all must take. The grey rain-curtain of this world rolls back, and all turns to silver glass, and then you see it.
> 
> PIPPIN: What? Gandalf? See what?
> 
> GANDALF: White shores, and beyond, a far green country under a swift sunrise.
> 
> PIPPIN: Well, that isn't so bad.
> 
> GANDALF: No. No, it isn't.


----------



## heyladies

Did not know him, but his work is amazing and he seems like an outstanding person! This is a tragic loss for everyone.

RIP unknown brother.


----------



## brackberry

Rest In Peace.

How young was he when he passed?


----------



## SmasherBasher

43.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;15103199*
> 43.


Really? Syr had the vitality of a 20 year old, i never figured him to be over 35.


----------



## intelfan

I thought he was 35 for some reason.


----------



## brackberry

Way too young..very sorry.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I was away for awhile and didn't realize this was going on. Syr was a person that I respected wholly for his wisdom and stature. You will be missed brother, as a Marine and as a person of extreme virtue. May you find peace in death, that you looked for in life.


----------



## Gabskee

I came to this site look for a simple answer to a problem, I have been In the background learning and reading around this site nearly 6 months now. What I've come to realize is I Did not stumble upon a site, but a community and i use that word in its true-est form.The generosity, respect and overall community demeanor are unsurpassed in my books. I undoubtedly believe Syrillian was an indispensable member of this community, and will be deeply missed. Rest In Peace Fine Sir, Rest In Peace.

I'd also like to thank Everyone that is/has donating to the Cancer society. I lost my great grand mother, grand mother, and a beloved aunt, to cancer, and now myself am fighting stage 1 Colorectal cancer at a very young age. To see such support, truly touches ones heart.


----------



## redsox83381

Holy crap can't believe he's gone.... One of the most helpful members of OCN ever. Never had an ego; only a passion for computers and helping others.

Syr, overclock the hell out of heaven.


----------



## killerhz

*sadly life has kept me away from OCN for some time. when logging on i was really excited to see what i have been missing. now that i have logged in, saddened by the new of* *Syrillian.
thoughts and prayers to his friends and loved ones.
*


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz;15206843*
> *sadly life has kept me away from OCN for some time. when logging on i was really excited to see what i have been missing. now that i have logged in, saddened by the new of* *Syrillian.
> thoughts and prayers to his friends and loved ones.
> *


Same here. In the past 6 months I haven't been able to come on the forums like I used to, moved, started a new jobs, and the like. I is crazy for me to think that such a great guy died at such a young age.

I may not have known him personally but from our conversations and seeing him on the forums, he seemed like a truly great guy. He will be missed, but most certainly not forgotten.

My thoughts and prayers are with his family, friends, and those that knew him. I'll be sure to dedicate my next build to him.

RIP Daniel Costin (Syrillian). Have a great time in Heaven. We'll miss ya buddy.


----------



## exnihilo

RIP.

cg


----------



## viper522

RIP

I'm new here but I've gone back and looked at his contributions to the rest of the world, which are incalculable. Seems like a solid dude.

All this racing for the hottest gfx card or newest water block, bickering fanbois, etc. means nothing in the end; life isn't a product cycle, there's no telling when it's your turn to be 'recalled'.

glhf Syrillian


----------



## obsidian86

hope you took a dremel and some acrylic with and you working your next big one


----------



## DuDeInThEmOoN42

I'm belated in posting my respects to Syrillian, but I cannot bear not expressing them at all. Syrillian had such an influence here on me. I started out a few years ago trying to piece together my computer, and didn't know much then.

His wisdom was very prominent in guiding me along the path of learning and excitement about computers, a passion that he himself shared with us here on OCN.

Beyond my inspiration from his technical expertise, I frequently found myself profoundly moved when he would speak his mind in these forums during situations of intense joy, anger, or pure monotonous flame warring. He had such a way with words. They were the signature of Syrillian as a member here to me; that he could speak so eloquently was a mark of a truly humble and wise man.

I do miss his presence here greatly, and regret not having taken the opportunity to learn a bit more about him or even having engaged him myself more often in different threads and conversations. I was certainly not one to be known by him, but his influences on me were great, as was equally great my respect for him.

Alas, the opportunities for these things are gone, but the memories I have of him will be preserved here forever. All around OCN, I can see people who have quoted him, saved his ribbon avatar, and view all of his wonderful case creations in the eternal hollows of information that OCN consists of.

It brings me great joy to know that what he did, said, and created will never be forgotten by many users here. We have lost one of OCN's best, to be sure, but shall forever remain touched by his benevolence and wisdom.

RIP, Syrillian.


----------



## tofunater

I've been inactive for months but I would just like to pay my respects to a great person. Syrillian inspired me to carry out my first mods, and I like so many others owe him a debt of gratitude.

Rest in peace Syr


----------



## SmasherBasher

The freebies are being sent out to the community as we speak. In fact, minutes ago I just finished printing a label to Canada. I'm wearing a shirt we had made for him. Not a day goes by that I don't find myself asking what he would do in whatever situation I find myself in.


----------



## tofunater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher;15536766*
> The freebies are being sent out to the community as we speak. In fact, minutes ago I just finished printing a label to Canada. I'm wearing a shirt we had made for him. Not a day goes by that I don't find myself asking what he would do in whatever situation I find myself in.


I wish I had been around to pay my respects to the man before he passed. He truly was one of a kind.


----------



## breadcrums

I am new here and just came across this thread via. a link in a members signature.
Saw the youtube videos.His systems were truly kick ass!i am inspired to interpret some of them in my own way.i didnt know him,but once i have successfully modified my case,will surely put up a sticker of the ribbon with his name on my case.
RIP.


----------



## KingT

I have won this Syrillian shirt in folding competition..

Even though I have folded only one WU in the honor of Syrillian I was one of the winners..









I will wear it with pride and in the honor of the great man!!









R.I.P.










CHEERS..


----------



## FDNY911

Wow. I just joined this forum and I have been looking at all sorts of threads. I kept seeing Syr's posts and thought "This dude is smart, I know who I will be asking advice from". Then I stumbled on to this thread. So very sorry for everyones loss. Syr will obviously be missed and it's so sad no other new members will have the opportunity to know him like you all did. At least we will have most of his knowledge and words of wisdom, written down all over this great forum. Rest In Peace. Semper Fi.


----------



## CattleRustler

Syr (Daniel),
I am so sorry my brother - you are, and you will be, missed.
Thank you for inspiring me to mod. Thank you for the case shell on my desk - I think about you every day when I sit at my pc.
You were an amazing talent, never to be equalled, and never to be forgotten.
your mate
CR


----------



## Milamber

I just wanted to comment, since I came across this thread and have watched Syrillian's videos you Youtube, what's important is that the memories of such a person don't fade, we must never forget those that have fallen. Our life is what we make it and each day is a blessing, just remember to never forget those who have passed.


----------



## ryandigweed

That's really sad. i wonder how his sister got on his account, but may his soul rest in peace.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryandigweed*
> 
> That's really sad. i wonder how his sister got on his account, but may his soul rest in peace.


Well on my computer, just get on OCN, and I am automatically logged in, so that is a possibility. She could have also emailed Admin about it and he could have given her access.


----------



## BigCactus

I was looking at Syrillian's rigs and was amazed. I can see why this guy is a legend here.


----------



## PunkX 1

May he rest in peace.

He now mods for the eternal one


----------



## e911

I'm not a very emotional person, however twice tonight I have cried in a while. The last time was when one of my police officers died in a crash. I don't preach nor do I wish to offend anyone by any means, however I have personally found comfort in these two verses:

Matthew 5:4
Blessed are those who mourn, for they will be comforted.

Psalm 34:18
The Lord is close to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit

Syrillian was a great builder, designer, and person. Watching his videos, reading his build logs, you could just tell he had a passion for technology and it brought him great joy. Libby, I hope you still read these posts and see what kind of man he was to all of us. He was a one of a kind and can't be replaced. I hope you find comfort in knowing that he touched so many people here and I hope you find peace in knowing that so many people are sending warm thoughts and prayers your direction.

I'm reminded of a statement from my great grandmother before she passed at the age of 92:

"It is not our place to question the choices of the almighty. It is not our place to ask, why me. We should not feel sorrow for ourselves or our condition. We should be proud of the life we have each lived, and we should be grateful for the time that we have enjoyed with our friends and families. The almighty only calls on the very best to come home because he has a job for them. Please do not weep for me but instead celebrate the 92 years that I have lived, and live life every moment."

It still pains to this day that she is gone, however her statement is ever present in my memory and has helped us move on since her passing. She was a wise old bat







and always had the perfect thing to say to make us feel better.

I hope she helps everyone find a little peace and comfort.

RIP Syrillian. May you rest in eternal peace, we all look forward to a kick butt LAN party when we all meet again!


----------



## PCSarge

im sure he'll be right on that LAN party knowing syrillian









he looks down on each one of us as we mod cases, and try things we never thought possible before he showed alot of us how to do it.

a man of true wisdom and genius, he never said no to a challenge.

im sure when he got up there with god he looked him straight in the face and said "so what kind of case mod am i hired for?".

he will be missed as always, a true legend of OCN come and gone before many experienced his greatness and will to teach us all.

R.I.P Syrillian. ill find you when i get up there one day....


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Still can't believe it. I wasn't a member at the time of his passing, but I was here - lurking and watching his mods.


----------



## e911

a huge loss to the community that's for sure. I hope he's riggin' up a heck of a lan party for all of us!







Or at least updated the books to a digital format to make it easier to find names!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Gone, yes. Forgotten, never.


----------



## Border201

You know I think it's poetic to have "On a Good Day (Above & Beyond Club Mix) - Oceanlab" playing as I came across this thread. The amount of camaraderie this community has for it's members is truly awe inspiring.


----------



## CravinR1

Syrillian was one of the nicest members we ever had. He never trolled and was always quick to help. I treasure my +rep from him


----------



## Imglidinhere

Reading about Syrillian made me wish I had met him. Sounds like he was that big brother to most of the more senior members here. Someone to aspire to be like. I had seen him post around but never thought to talk to him.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*
> 
> Gone, yes. Forgotten, never.


Not even gone mate. Energy is only transformed. Never wasted


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Not even gone mate. Energy is only transformed. Never wasted


Wow... nicely said.


----------



## 3930K

I wasn't a member when he died, but reading stuff...

May you rest in peace.


----------



## KingT

Man,I have just realized that almost a year has passed since you've been gone to a better place..

Still can't believe that someone so strong like you has lost a battle..

But you have hold your ground solider,until the last breath,no doubt about it..


----------



## Paradigm84

I wasn't a member of the site whilst he was with us, but after seeing the "For Joemaniaci" thread I can tell he was quite a guy, I've never laughed so hard in my life at some of the pics you made about him.


----------



## mothow

He was a great guy and is missed


----------



## Run N. Gun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothow*
> 
> He was a great guy and is missed


Roger that. Every day.


----------



## KingT

One year has passed since you're gone..

The memory of you is still strong..

God bless the dead.


----------



## CravinR1

This thread always gives a twinge of pain whenever it pops up in my new posts lists.


----------



## cdoublejj

It doesn't give me a twinge a of pain but, it does remind me that i'm 22 and every now and then some dies who you never expect to to die, more often then not it seems to be cancer.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> It doesn't give me a twinge a of pain but, it does remind me that i'm 22 and every now and then some dies who you never expect to to die, more often then not it seems to be cancer.


Amen to that. It just makes me more grateful if anything.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deafboy

I've known the date has been approaching for a while bit I still find it hard to believe that it's been 2 years. When I joined the forum over 5 years ago I never really thought I would meet the people I have and get to know so many of you. Daniel really did adjust how I am online and in person, always try and take things as they come and just do the best I can.

One of my favorite memories with Daniel though was back when I had my Lian Li rig. Just bought a near $300 case (lian li v1100 plus ii) had some questions about cooling and Daniel had suggested I create a top exhaust. I had never modded anything, let alone something that to me was so expensive, but Daniel somehow convinces me to do it. It was that support that really helped build my confidence to just try things and keep an open mind for modding.

Whenever I needed to talk or ask a question Daniel was always open eared and willing to help, no matter how silly the question might have been.

Really miss ya buddy.


----------



## KingT

Wow 2 years passed, but memory of Daniel still remains, God bless...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Indeed he is very much missed, but still very much with us


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> ... I had never modded anything, let alone something that to me was so expensive, but Daniel somehow convinces me to do it. ...


Yeah he was crazy good at that.
Quote:


> Whenever I needed to talk or ask a question Daniel was always open eared and willing to help, no matter how silly the question might have been.
> 
> ...


Biggest reason he was so popular. Never made you feel like you were doing a dumb thing.


----------



## xg3nx

This man inspired me to push the limits with my computer.... My little emachines back in the day with a Radeon 9550SE. Then I built my first computer with a 6800Ultra. Just went out of control from there, too much money goes to CPU parts now.

I still go back and re-read all of his threads from time to time, especially his builds.

RIP Syr.


----------



## deafboy

Been a busy week. Always blows my mind when this time of the year comes around. Genuinely can't believe it's been 3 years!

Love ya, Daniel. I can't only imagine you and Robin Williams are joking around together right now.


----------



## TheReciever

Its hard for me to fathom as well


----------



## K62-RIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Been a busy week. Always blows my mind when this time of the year comes around. Genuinely can't believe it's been 3 years!
> 
> Love ya, Daniel. I can't only imagine you and Robin Williams are joking around together right now.


Made me smile, Thankyou.


----------



## KingT

Wow , 3rd year since you have departed to a better place, God bless.


----------



## TheReciever




----------



## theGrimreaper

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.

If this is still going when I get my settlement money, then I'll donate $1000 to Syr's cause. eek.gif As of right now, I don't even have a penny to my name though.


----------



## zelix

Thinking about this amazing guy.


----------



## azcrazy

we all do :'(


----------



## fireman

Damn I can't believe it's been 2 years


----------



## go4life

Poor Daniel, he did not deserve his fate. He was a fantastic human being and awesome member. I still miss you buddy








2years already.. Damn.. Time flies!


----------



## Cybertox

I didnt know him as I am relatively new to the forum but I have read some very good things about him, its a real shame that people like him have to go early


----------



## Schmuckley

ouch


----------



## TheReciever

X2


----------



## Geglamash

Missing this man's insight.


----------



## legoman786

Missing this man, period.


----------



## TheReciever

I still remember his build threads and man, his guns look like they could crush iron!

Someday maybe I can be fit like that heh

Inspiration for us in a great many ways


----------



## evensen007

Still missing him 4 years later. So strange that he's gone.


----------



## TheReciever

Yeah...we need more of his spirit in the forums, but that would be selfish I think heh


----------



## deafboy

I was just looking over this thread the other day and was amazed that is had been so long, just a blink of an eye it seems.


----------



## DuckieHo

Syrillian was such an awesome dude...


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Syrillian was such an awesome dude...


Much agreed.


----------



## spdaimon

My condolences to his family. I didn't know him for I was inactive until about two years ago. I occasionally read through some of his forum posts. Seems like a good guy, so talented and to be taken so young is heartbreaking. Taken from an old Irish blessing:

Death leaves a heartache
no one can heal;
Love leaves a memory no
one can steal.


----------



## KingT




----------



## deafboy

4 Years ago today...








Miss your spirit, we could use more like you...


----------



## Fausher

wow thats a lot of posts.


----------



## eurotrade07

RIP brother. We will remember you. Forever.


----------



## MarineRevenge

it's been a long time since i've posted much on this site, so i figure one of the posts i make while i'm here lately is in respects to a great man I got to talk to but was never able to meet.

respect, syrillian.


----------



## Renegade5399

Been a long time my friend. I miss all the tips and tricks you used to give me.


----------



## hajile

5 years ago today (well, as of three minutes ago). Still miss your presence here.


----------



## huzzug

Links to the OP post about his demise are no longer active. Annual bump to remember a good member and contributor to this community.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I am in the process of tidying the OP and trying to find the original resources to get the links sorted. Still miss this dude !


----------



## deafboy

Oh man, it's almost that time of the year again...

I was just thinking about him the other day, in the process of moving and I just can't seem to part with the Lian-Li case he helped me with (via tips and pointers and whatnot)...

Such a great guy


----------



## iamjanco

@ENTERPRISE

Hey, E, I just noticed that the links at the top of the OP (which I think you added to the OP here last year) are now broken. Any chance of getting them updated? You were the last one to update the OP.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

iamjanco said:


> @ENTERPRISE
> 
> Hey, E, I just noticed that the links at the top of the OP (which I think you added to the OP here last year) are now broken. Any chance of getting them updated? You were the last one to update the OP.


This may be possible but I'm going to wait as it could be a related issue with some Cloudflare problems we are having.


----------



## caraboose

Syr will not be forgotten.


----------



## mega_option101

Timely and appreciated!


----------



## e911

I haven't been on this forum in months and yet, I find myself here, still heartbroken that syrillian is gone. I know it's been almost 10 years now since he left us, but it still hurts all the same.

I hope you're doing well in heaven friend and you are still sorely missed.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

e911 said:


> I haven't been on this forum in months and yet, I find myself here, still heartbroken that syrillian is gone. I know it's been almost 10 years now since he left us, but it still hurts all the same.
> 
> I hope you're doing well in heaven friend and you are still sorely missed.


You and me both bro...


----------



## Quantum Reality

I found myself thinking briefly about syrillian so I searched his name on OCN. I'm pleased to see there are still people who memorialize him, ten years later. I never knew him in any great depth but I do recall the praise he always got for the excellence of his builds.


----------



## Rocker delMaL

I still remember his work too. Indeed a couple of months ago I was doing some cleaning and found my old GTX280 laying around, and the first thing it came to mind was Syrillians GTX280 SLI rig, and that I wanted to buy his 2 cards from some guy/moderator/friend of his who was selling them. Time has passed!


----------



## HITTI

Keep the thread going for *Syrillian 🕯*


----------



## f16-r1

I still talk about him with friends when talking about case modding... RIP


----------



## deafboy

Same, coming up here soon on the anniversary. The man left a lasting impact on me for sure.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Was reading some of my old build logs and saw a few posts from Syrillian helping me, so thought I'd pop in here and say how much of an inspiration he was to me when I started out. RIP dude


----------

